# *Let's see your shoes!* Post your shoe collections here!



## j'aime_vuitton

Go ahead, shoe fans! Showcase your shoe collection in this thread! Include all the info about your items: name/style, size, cost, when purchased, in other words, any info that would be useful to others. This will be a nice reference for everyone and this way we won't have to search all over the glass slipper sub-forum.


----------



## AuthenticLux

Manolo Blahnik


















Chanel 



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/adrinehrulz/CIMG3807.jpg






Louis Vuitton 







http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/adrinehrulz/CIMG3803.jpg


----------



## hmwe46

i  shoes  

*My Chloes * [Wedge Gemini sandals in Blanc and Choco, Platform Silverado's in Cognac and Tobacco]:




*

My Choo's * [Bolds, Bonds, Lists, Beas]:




*

My Blahnik's (well worn!) * [Carolyn's in nude and black, Jolly Calf Pony FlipFlops]:




*

My Louboutin's (those suede boots are TDF!!!) * [Lastic boots, and Cataribbons in Black, Red, and Yellow]


----------



## hmwe46

*My Zanotti's:

*



*

My Renee Caovilla's:

*




*My Lambert Truex flipflops:*






*My Cole Haan's (oh so uncomfortable):*






*My favorites of all time, Narciso Rodriguez:*


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

thanks to j'aime_vuitton for pointing me here !

i actually have my own shoe thread, where i post pictures of ALL my shoes and update it as i buy new pairs, and because the photos are all over the place, i'll just post the link here:

*http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/footcandy-what-i-buy-when-its-not-bags-27780.html*


----------



## Smoothoprter

Here are my Manolo Blahniks:


----------



## Smoothoprter

Chanel Navy Patent Wedges Cruise 2007 $595:


----------



## Smoothoprter

Versace Gold Logo Sandals $950-$975


----------



## Smoothoprter

Gina "Rox" Strappy Rhinestone Sandals $750


----------



## Smoothoprter

Christian Louboutin "Miss Marples"


----------



## Smoothoprter

Christian Dior - purchased in October 2005


----------



## Smoothoprter

Prada Gold SnakeSkin MaryJane Sandals


----------



## Smoothoprter

Louis Vuitton


----------



## Smoothoprter




----------



## mello_yello_jen

everyone's shoe collection is TDF!

*Mon* and *Authenticlux* - you both have the same pair of gorgeous little Louis Vuitton gold charm heel!!!  I was drooling over it when I saw authentic's pics and then I saw Mon's pics and now I'm DYING, loveeee that shoe!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hermes


----------



## Smoothoprter

Chanel Thigh High Boots - same as worn by Anne Hathaway in "The Devil Wears Prada" from Fall 2005 collection.


----------



## Lyn2005

My humble shoe collection, thanks to mello yello jen, and smoothoprter  
These shoes on the rack are my current favorites, I like to rotate my heels around a bit, and I fall in and out of love with them frequently  


P.S: It's been a while since I've been on the board, but I'm plesantly surprised to see what a warm and caring community it's grown into!






Left to Rtight, Top to Bottom = 

Dior Cannage Patent Brown Flats with Silver D charm, Snakeskin pumps with Gold Snake wrapping around ankle and heel (Victoria's Secret, Colin Stuart), Dior Brown Suede pumps with Silver plate, Chanel Patent Black pumps with CC logo

Marc Jacobs Black/White pumps, Dior Cannage with Silver D charm stilettos, Prada Brown Suede Rose pumps, 

LV Stilettos with Gold Padlock at back, Cesare Paciotti with Crystals at the back and gold cross under the red sole, Fishskin leather slingbacks (Juan Antonio Lopez), Gucci Gold Python snakehead pumps, Tom Ford Gucci Dragon slingbacks, Dior Tortoiseshell wedges, and no-name Amber Crystal pumps



















http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y290/Bucanville/shoes4.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y290/Bucanville/shoes5.jpghttp://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y290/Bucanville/shoes3.jpg


----------



## Smoothoprter

Lyn2005 said:


> My humble shoe collection, thanks to mello yello jen, and smoothoprter


 
Oooh, what did I do? 

I love those Gucci snakehead gold sandals.  I had a pair once upon a time, but I couldn't walk in them for more than 5 minutes.

I also had a pair of those LV black patent D'Orsays once upon a time.  I sold them on eBay.  Was that you?


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

*j'aime_vuitton *has asked me to post a photo of my ugg "collection" here - but I feel sort of silly posting them next to such beauties such as manolo's !!!   Anyway, silly though it may feel, I took a photo of my uggs.  I'm missing an extra pair of chestnut classic shorts.  I own doubles of the classic shorts in sand and chestnut - one was intended for "messy" weather, while the other was intended for "clean" weather - but I sort of only wear the "clean" ones now .  The uggs on the left are the Sundance II's, the 3 pair to the right are classic shorts in chestnut, burnt olive, sand, and black.  The pair to the right of the black shorts are sand coquette's, and below that is my "messy" pair of sand classic shorts.  I loved uggs so much for a period of time that I bought my SO 3 pairs - 2 pairs of slippers and a pair of the ultra short - all in chestnut - but he never wears the boots 

In the pic they look dirty   - but I think it's the glare?  The Sundance II's and the Olive shorts are only 2 months old - I wore the Olive's twice and yet they look dirty in the pic


----------



## franniegurl3092

*sooo*
*I am pratically in love with all the beautiful shoes I see!*


----------



## vermillion

I am beggining with my sandels 

Macqueen sandels
Cavalli crystal sandels (hand made with signature of Mr. Cavalli)
Sergio rossi sandels
zanotti crystal sandels
Macqueen sandels


----------



## vermillion

from winter 06'
hermes
Boots from left sergio rossi 2 pairs, zanotti 2 pairs
Louboutins
boots Vicini
Vicini crystal sandels


----------



## butterfliie

I walk to work in flats, and keep a few pairs of heels in my "shoe drawer" in my office.

Top row L-R: Ferragamo, Christian Lacroix, Miu Miu, Giuseppe Zanotti
Bottom row L-R: Manolo Blahnik, Manolo Blahnik, Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## eatmylv

Vermillion, I LOVE your crystal blue Cavalli shoes. Plus the leopard boots. Drooling.


----------



## Lyn2005

smoothoprter, yes, those LV padlock pumps are from you  And dear Jenny has helped me ship over a lot of those shoes in my collection (no one wants to ship to Canada)


----------



## vermillion

[/IMG]


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Hello everyone! I was asked to post my shoe collection so here it is.

This post and the next two show most of my shoe collection (minus about 20 pairs of flip-flops and about 10 pairs of casual flats). I have a lot of shoes and no where to keep them. I have shoes absolutely everywhere in the house. I was forced to put these three cupboards in the basement.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

This post shows:
1. a cupboard I have in the computer room
2. shoes in one of my closets by the front door
3. my Jimmy Choo collection I have in a hall closet upstairs
4. a pair of Gucci gold sandals


----------



## Jenny Lauren

This last post shows my Jimmy Choo collection (which is also detailed in an individual post that I made http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/jennys-cherished-jimmy-choo-collection-97887.html). I hope you enjoy!


----------



## boku

^^Your Jimmy Choo collections are TDF.


----------



## leslie_x

Ow my god jenny lauren! I want your shoes !
they are so fab!!!


----------



## spendingmore

Fabulous. Such eye candy.


----------



## puteribelibelah

Jenny Lauren said:


> This last post shows my Jimmy Choo collection (which is also detailed in an individual post that I made http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/jennys-cherished-jimmy-choo-collection-97887.html). I hope you enjoy!



Jenny, that's a lot of Choo's!! Love them all! Am turning into Mrs Hulk with envy.


----------



## blew415

^OMG!  Can I move in with you?


----------



## mary77bgo

Jenny Lauren! I just became your #1 fan!!  Are all your shoes designer shoes (the one in the other cupboards) or do you collect shoes from all price ranges?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

mary77bgo said:


> Jenny Lauren! I just became your #1 fan!!  Are all your shoes designer shoes (the one in the other cupboards) or do you collect shoes from all price ranges?


 
No way!  I could never afford to have that many designer shoes!  I buy shoes from all price ranges.  Also, living in Ontario, the weather is pretty crummy for several months of the year, and I would never dare wear a pair of designer shoes in bad weather.  I still need pretty shoes that I wouldn't cry over if they got ruined.  I think everyone needs a good range of cheap and expensive shoes.

Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments!


----------



## lov2shop

So Jenny, which pair is your favorite? lol 

Here are a couple of mine.  Will post photos of the rest after I take them!






fendi buckle shoes






alessandro inglemo from NM


----------



## mary77bgo

Jenny Lauren said:


> No way! I could never afford to have that many designer shoes! I buy shoes from all price ranges. Also, living in Ontario, the weather is pretty crummy for several months of the year, and I would never dare wear a pair of designer shoes in bad weather. I still need pretty shoes that I wouldn't cry over if they got ruined. I think everyone needs a good range of cheap and expensive shoes.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments!


 
I totally feel you! I live in the north of Norway and the weather here is extreme arctic weather   

Aside from my growing (hopefully) designer shoe collection, I also a a small collection of UGG! They're totally great for extreme weather!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

So excited about this thread!!
First my Gucci's


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

More Gucci, Chanel


----------



## annemerrick

love the Chanel boots...gorgeous!!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Fendi, Fendi, Stella McCartney, Roberto Cavalli, YSL


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Micheal Kors, Micheal Kors, Prada, Louis Vuitton, Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

My latest purchases:


----------



## ada726

Jenny Lauren said:


> This last post shows my Jimmy Choo collection (which is also detailed in an individual post that I made http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/jennys-cherished-jimmy-choo-collection-97887.html). I hope you enjoy!


 
That is the most GORGEOUS collection of shoes!!


----------



## riffraff

Jenny Lauren, I am soooooo jealous, beautiful collection chick.


----------



## sellmysoul

OK, as requested a few weeks ago I would love to share some of my shoe collection.  It is a BIT painful, following so closely on the "heels"  (NO PUN INTENDED!) of all the gorgeous Jimmy Choos!!^^^^^
I'll start with:
1. Velvet Brian Atwoods
2. Patent Kate Spades
3. Gold J. Choos
4. Ponyhair M.Kors
5. Chanel slingback


----------



## sellmysoul

and a few more...

1  Aqua/gold Marc Jacobs
2. d'orsay  Prada
3.  Blue brocade  Miu Miu
4. Leopard  coach


----------



## sellmysoul

....misc. Cole Haan...

1.group of flats
2. gold rhinestone flat
3. black suede flat
4. brown patent
5. gold w/ velvet bow kitten


----------



## sellmysoul

Some boots....


----------



## sellmysoul

oops, forgot the photo!.

Some boots....

1.  Cole Haan black
2. various prada
3. Todd, black suede
4.  a few Uggs


----------



## sellmysoul

..some S. Weitzman..and other well loved misc. of unknown ancestry!!!


----------



## sellmysoul

OK did it again..sorry

photo's this time!


1.  Weitzman
2.  Weitman
3.  Weitzman
4.  Misc.
5.  misc unknown but well loved and worn!


----------



## sellmysoul

Correction to above named blue Miu Miu... is actually Moschino! Sorry.


----------



## billbill

Jenny, your choo collection is TDF.. 

i just found this thread today. so, here's part of my collection, more pics when i go back home

- christian louboution red crystal decoltissimo, $800
- jimmy choo silver sandals, $700
- YSL platform heels from SS 2006, $600
- manolo blahnik black patent mary jane, $700


----------



## fabae

You girls have some shoes that are to die for!!!  GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## siri anne

You all have gorgeous shoe collections     Thank you for sharing.

I cleaned out my closet this morning, and took a few shots of some of my shoes.  I am just a beginner compared to some of you  




TOP L-R: Dior blue/red, Jimmy Choo blakc boots, Dior Tan
Middle L-R: Prada patent slingbacks, Dior green Python, Prada Brown Platform peep toe
Bottom: Christian Louboutin satin slingbacks, Christian Louboutin Black Bow Pumps





top:  Dior blue/red again
Middle L-R:  Prada Black Pumps, Prada Black Patent Slingbacks, Gucci Black Platform Pumps, Dior Green Python, CL satin slingbacks
Bottom:  Todd Camel Suede mules, Jimmy Choo sandals


----------



## Sunnydqt

siri anne said:


> You all have gorgeous shoe collections   Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I cleaned out my closet this morning, and took a few shots of some of my shoes. I am just a beginner compared to some of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP L-R: Dior blue/red, Jimmy Choo blakc boots, Dior Tan
> Middle L-R: Prada patent slingbacks, Dior green Python, Prada Brown Platform peep toe
> Bottom: Christian Louboutin satin slingbacks, Christian Louboutin Black Bow Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: Dior blue/red again
> Middle L-R: Prada Black Pumps, Prada Black Patent Slingbacks, Gucci Black Platform Pumps, Dior Green Python, CL satin slingbacks
> Bottom: Todd Camel Suede mules, Jimmy Choo sandals


 
Love your louboutins!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

here are a few of my goodies more to come:


----------



## fendifemale

Love your diors DeeDee .


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

fendifemale said:


> Love your diors DeeDee .


 
thanks, FF


----------



## PinkPudding

OMG ladies...
u all have huge collection..and all are TDF!!!!!
when I read this, i said to myself, "Im gonna give these shoes compliment, and that, oh and those.." then I miscount and cant remember which are my fave..there are just too much!LOL!!
but i do remember Jenny, the Choo girl;p


----------



## riffraff

Love your CL Black Bow Pumps Siri


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

*THIS IS FATEFULLOTUS' COLLECTION*
Some Louboutins: 






My Pigalle Family: 









(They range from 100mm to 130mm)

The Leopard Print Patent Pigalle in 130mm (current season): 















The leopard print pony hair Pigalles in 100mm (last season):


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

*CONTINUED:*
Gold patent Pigalles in 130mm (this season): 










Lova Pigalles in 120mm





The Helmuts: 





Black crystal Helmuts:


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

*CONTINUED:*
Some of my favorite Manolo's: 





My favorite Fendi's: 





Fendi Decolette:










Strappy Fendi decolette with pearls:


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

*CONTINUED:*
MetallicPlum Fendi Sellaria's )the softest leather ever!)










Some Casadei's:















Some Dolce's:


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

*CONTINUED:*
My favorite Zanotti's, by virtue of them being "just because" gift from the BF:










Some Paciotti's (I love the square toe box on the black -- so lovely!):


----------



## sonya

Strappy Fendi decolette with pearls:















[/quote]



I love your shoe collection.

I own these exact Fendi shoes too! I love them.


----------



## Punzy

These a part of my shoes use the heels for my age in fact I do not prefer comfortable shoes..












*http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/396/dscf2022edited1xs5.jpg*
My new Hogan Interactive:
*http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/5674/ridi6we0.jpg 
http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/7372/ridi5ht3.jpg *

I Love HYou have all beautiful shoe! compliment! Mine are very simple 
ogan Shoes


----------



## shibooms

more shoes to go 

top row:miss sixty valencia boots dark brown,marc by marc, tods,christian louboutin,manolo blahnik
second row:tory burch susie,christian louboutin,manolo blahnik,tory burch reva black,burberry, MMJ wedge
third row:christian louboutin,jimmy choo,kate spade,tory burch reva gold,givenchy


----------



## weeniepop

There are some amazing collections here  I nearly passed out viewing J'aime Vuitton's collection!!

Here are some of mine...sorry they're not all in one picture!

Bottega Veneta






Marc Jacobs






Alexander McQueen






Stella McCartney






Louboutins


----------



## weeniepop

Some more........

Jimmy Choo






Jimmy Choo






Marc Jacobs






Marc by Marc Jacobs






Chloe 






Stella McCartney






Louis Vuitton







And I won't bother posting all my Havaianas as since I have an online store that sells them, you'll all be bored to tears


----------



## shopping lady




----------



## ChenChen

Thanks to *j'aime_vuitton* for letting me know about this thread!

Here are pics of my favorite Marc Jacobs shoes (I love this guy!):







And this is a better detail pic of the burgundy-ish shoes in the middle:


----------



## i love bags

wow!georgeous pics!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Lovely shoe collections gals...Mine are all scattered around this thread (with brand names and all), but since I recently took a group pic I thought I might as well post it on here!!


----------



## fatefullotus

sonya said:


> I am so jealous of your Louboutins! I can't seem to find any Pigalles in 120 or 130!



Really?  I have a rather good relationship with my SA's at Louboutin, and they call me the afternoon shipment comes in to let me know what they've received and what they should hold for me.  I've never not been able to get a hold of a pair I really want.  

Where are you?  Perhaps I can call my SA for you.  They *do* ship anywhere in the US....


----------



## fatefullotus

Smoothoprter said:


> I LOVE the Helmuts - they just look awful on me.





That's so funny because I resisted getting Helmuts for the longest time because I thought they looked funny on me too!  But it's just because of the view from above!  Wear them, look at yourself in the mirror, or better yet, have someone take pics!  They look totally different from that perspective!


----------



## riffraff

The things that make me smile. The black satin evening shoes on the bottom right, are not any high end brand or even a name that anyone would recognise, I bought them from a little boutique in Portugal and they are the most comfortable evening shoes I have ever worn.


----------



## BQueenGirl

These are the designer shoes of my collection, i have over 70 pairs, but these are the best ones my coach flats and wedges, stewart weitzman python heels, bebe and guess.

I just ordered some new diors black pumps too will post when they arrive.


----------



## babyslk7

My latest luxury shoes collection (2007):


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

babyslk7 said:


> My latest luxury shoes collection (2007):



Love your patent CL's


----------



## shibooms

babyslk7 said:


> My latest luxury shoes collection (2007):


 
I love your louboutin!!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Have tons of others, but none big names except a few more LV and Chanel. I'm not much of a shoe girl except for a Nike addiction- YET! 
Thanks for letting me post. LOVE everyone's gorgeous shoes. Wish I had somewhere to go to wear all those. lol


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Love your LV MC flats!!!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Awwww.. Love all the shoes...
I'm a shoes wh*re ;X

BUT, I never ever buy luxury brand shoes...
I am afraid that I might break them easily as I'm a big girl 

I have lots of shoes.. But none of them are from luxury brand.. Only two pairs from Coach...

Im so gonna steal all those shoes from your home!


----------



## Amywilliams

babyslk7 said:


> My latest luxury shoes collection (2007):


Gorgeous!! I LOVE these 3, especially the CL's!! But the chanels are amazing too, and the other pair....


----------



## Stinas

WOW!!!!! 
Im in love with all of them!!!!
Loveeee loveeeee loveeeeee the Helmut!
Im dying to get my hands on a pair!   



j'aime_vuitton said:


> *CONTINUED:*
> Gold patent Pigalles in 130mm (this season):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Helmuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black crystal Helmuts:


----------



## riffraff

I would love a pair of helmuts - big drawback is I have the start of bunions!  Nothing to do with high heels I might add - but everything to do with gymnastics and bad genes.


----------



## kachesle

got the girls together for some pics last weekend


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

kachesle said:


> got the girls together for some pics last weekend



GREAT COLLECTION!!!


----------



## shoptfs

everybody's collection look amazing, tnx for sharing ladies!


----------



## Queenie

fatefullotus, I love love love your Pigalle collection!!! I tried on a pair of gold 130mm earlier and I can hardly walk in them. How do you manage?! Wow!!


----------



## nerdbox01




----------



## Smoothoprter

pinkdot said:


> i like this one !!!


 
You can order Gina's online on their website:

http://www.gina.com/Client/TheShop/ProductsView1.aspx?PageNo=6&CategoryID=1


----------



## blew415

Okay, I finally decided to take a pic of my shoes.  I did not include my sport sandals, tennis shoes, and about 20 other pairs as it was hard keeping the pups out of the room.

None are high end, but I love them anyway!


----------



## blew415

Thanks zophie!  Love you new CL


----------



## Tats

I don't own any Jimmy Choos yet -- _yet_! Your collection is spectacular. I love them all!


----------



## purly




----------



## ScarletHarlot

My shoes . . .
Nothing too extravagant here - I buy what I like without paying too much attention to brand names, and most of my extra cash goes toward bags.


























I didn't include my (rather extensive) collection of Air Force Ones and Timberlands, 9 pairs of Converse All Stars, a bunch of fall and winter boots that are buried under a heap in my storage room, or the 7 pairs of BCBG Katchen pumps which have fallen victim to the concrete factory floor at my job and now need new heels.


----------



## oL1v1a

j'aime_vuitton said:


> *CONTINUED:*



Those are gorgeous ! I'm definitely in love


----------



## oL1v1a

Sorry the quality of the images suck, my friend broke my camera a few months ago and I never bothered to have it fixed since I barely ever use it. 

My collection isn't as extravagant as the rest of you guys but I'm only 14. But anyway, here are my shoes ! 

IhNiu wedge heels and Sergio Rossi wedges






Manolo Blahnik heels and Salvatore Ferragamo wedges






red Gucci platform peep toes






YSL ankle boots and Christian Louboutin platforms






Betsey Johnson heels and Marc Jacobs wedges






black satin Prada heels


----------



## oL1v1a

*..continued*

turquoise Lanvin ballet flats











thigh-high Stella McCartney boots


----------



## Litigatrix

Here they are in all their glory!


----------



## LVLorri

A few of my shoes 

Left pic, Dior
2 & 3 - Dolce & Gabbana snakeskin 
4 - Dolce & Gabbana boots
5 - an assortment!


----------



## LVLorri

and some more....Gucci this time


----------



## LVLorri

Last ones,

Chanel flats
Jimmy Choo boots
Prada flats and Dolce slingbacks
Jimmy Choo flats


----------



## lara0112

loving everybody's collection - time to share mine!

my Louboutins, my Tods (my first luxury brand love), a pair of Emma Hope knee boots and Viola Hudson ankle boots (love the colour)


----------



## lara0112

and some more:

in the first pic vintage sergio rossis, a vintage pair of snakeskin peeptoes, classic Gucci heels and cute suede Moschino heels.

the second pic - my Choo wedding shoes - also have a pair of choo flat sandals but not here with me...

the third pic - Alexandra Neel flats, Lambertson truex flats and my only pair of MBs (love love love them)

the fourth pic - just a variety of summer flats I am wearing this summer - no special brands.

the last pic - my Pradas but I dont have the brown ones any longer. 

Missing: my fave pair of gold and babypink wedges from Kalliste - bought those over 5 years ago and they are still fashionable every year! Also: bought two new pairs of heels from Michael Kors, somewhere posted in a thread.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Finally! Here's my collection. I tend to collect shoes that have a 'wow' factor to them (in my eyes at least)...so I have quite the range.

First picture, Top left:
Valentino, Gucci, Choo, Weitzman
Bottom left:
A london designer, Manolo, Kors, Prada red line

Second picture, Top row: Prada platforms
Middle row left: Zanotti, Zanotti, Weitzman
Bottom row: all Prada


----------



## amnA-

My Modest Collection - will add more pics soon  enjoy
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59915008@N00/sets/72157600506938162/


----------



## delightful

Smoothoprter said:


>



OMG!!!!!!    She does not play when it comes to the shoe collection. You have my vote!!! Best shoe collection from start to finish. All knockouts!!!!!


----------



## sammydoll

Finally got around to taking pics of my shoes because we're moving and i'm currently packing  I left out all the super boring stuff (flip flops, reaalllyy old shoes, etc).. This is basically the stuff that i actually wear.  I know it's not THAT great but i'm only 18 and i'm not a total and complete shoe person..

Also, i just preordered a pair of Paul Green black leather flat riding style boots (rock star!), and another pair of Stuart Weiztman wedge heels in leopard print calf hair (so adorable) from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale so i'll have those in about a week, but obviously aren't pictured.

Enjoy!







*top row-* both Jimmy Choo
*2nd from the top*- Irregular Choice, Betsey Johnson, Betsey Johnson, Via Spiga, Donald Pliner, Dior, Stuart Weiztman.
*3rd down-* Michael by MK, Stubbs & Wootton, Via Spiga, Stuart Weiztman, Fendi, Giuseppe Zanotti, Dior.
*Bottom row*- J. Crew, Steven by Steve Madden, Coach, Diesel, Puma.

more pics-


----------



## sammydoll

Also, i have 6 pairs of Doc Martins (maybe more if i'm forgetting some) in assorted colours (seafoam green patent, metallic blue, patent cherry red, flowered, light pink, medium purple.) that are already packed away that i would love to take pics of and share!  Let me know if you're interested


----------



## mcb100

Smoothoprter said:


>


 
I'm begging you, what brandname and style are the last pair of shoes??? The pink fuzzy ones??? They are so cute, I am in love with them. You have to tell me the brandname.


----------



## Kamilla850

mcb - I am pretty sure those are Louis Vuitton.


----------



## mcb100

\





Kamilla850 said:


> mcb - I am pretty sure those are Louis Vuitton.


Thanks.  I've been looking for them, but can't find them in stores anywhere. I'm thinking about calling in (To an LV boutique) and having them check anyway. I also checked ebay.


----------



## sleepykitten

mcb~
there's a brown pair of those on ebay~ size 5.5


----------



## mcb100

sleepykitten said:


> mcb~
> there's a brown pair of those on ebay~ size 5.5


 
Thanks, unfortunently, I am not a shoe size 5.5 though.


----------



## fendifemale

Beautiful collection Ol1v1a and the rest of you gals!


----------



## Smoothoprter

delightful said:


> OMG!!!!!! She does not play when it comes to the shoe collection. You have my vote!!! Best shoe collection from start to finish. All knockouts!!!!!


 
You are too sweet!  Thank you.  My collection has changed since that picture.  Maybe I'll update the group shop soon.


----------



## babypie

sammydoll, I love your Via Spiga's and your polka dot MK's , cute collection!


----------



## amnA-

Ok i finally cracked how to attacth images quickly so heres my shoe collection(not all of it) sure to add more soon!!


----------



## amnA-

cont.


----------



## amnA-

ok forgot these - recent purchases from uk - not premier designer ones - but good enough to share


----------



## Chanel_Lady

These aren't my absolute favorite, but I had a photo handy. Actually, I love all my shoes equally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Jimmy Choo sandals. I think the style name is Bond.


----------



## sammydoll

Here's my collection of Doc Martins  






flowered, metallic blue, seafoam green patent, patent cherry red, purple, lightlight pink.


----------



## sammydoll

Here's some individual of me wearing my faves!  these have been in storage for months so i'm real excited to have them back!  

I know they're not the typical post here but i hope you enjoy anyway


----------



## sammydoll

^^ thank you!  glad you like them!!   I originally bought them in 98 or so because Gwen was wearing a very simular pair on the cover of Tragic Kingdom, haha.  






*dork*


----------



## SaraDK

Hey girls!

I know it's nothing compared to you guys, since it's only one pair, but I love them so much.
Retailprice was about $600 - I found them on a Saks outlet for about $200 

May I present to you: Rickard Shah:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Amazing collection ladies!!!!!!!

I'll be here all night if i try to post all my shoe pics so here's a link to where i keep all my pics  This is most of my shoe collection minus my flip flops and, most of my tennis shoes and a few pairs of shoes i have lying around the house somewhere...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9946319@N07/sets/72157600759542164


----------



## nataliam1976

I did this session for Balenciaga forum but I thought i should share here as well..im addicted to my manolo and dior high heels and cowboy boots...can you tell ?


----------



## nataliam1976

and those no name boots...4 years old but love them to bits they are one of few bling pieces in my closet...


----------



## blackbird

Just took a collection one of the more expensive shoes 

Christian Louboutins in the first two rows.  Dolce & Gabbana, Manolo Blahnik, Isabella Fiore, Casadei in the back.  Forgot to include the Pradas I have (oops!).


----------



## Malaya

I recently sold 15 pairs of shoes on ebay and am looking to expand my shoe collection here are some of the ones i have left.
Brian Atwood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My Lovely TRIBUTES!




Rene Caovilla




Gucci Ankle Boots




MORE! Red Velvet Fendi, Gold & Leopard D&G, White & Pink Dolce and Gabbana, Monogram Gucci, Silk Prada Pumps, Quilted Chanel Sandals with Pearl, Yellow & Tan Suede Chanel, Black leather McQueen Pumps with gold Chain, Pink Canvas Chanel Sandals, Louboutin Espadrilles, Brian Atwood Snakeskin Pumps, Rene Caovilla Sandals, Guisseppe Zanotti Sandals, Prada Sandals, Ysl Tributes





Some flats
Louis Vuitton, Dior Sneakers, Monogram Dior Sneakers, Dior Loafers, two pairs of Tory Burch Flats, Chanel Flats, Chanel Slippers


----------



## graymnnce

Some spectacular collections there!  No way I can match those, but here are a few samples from mine.
Clog collection, circa last year (have refined it some, since then):




Better clogs:




My best clogs:


----------



## ilovemylife

I am in love with shoes more than handbags since I was young. Here is my shoes closet and now they are expanding all over my closet spaces and in the room downstairs for my everday use. My all time favourite is Manolo Blahnik. 






My Manolo Blahnik collection.


----------



## ilovemylife

Here is my Lanvin ballet collection. I always wear black and tan shade color to match my skin. In my poinion they are the all time classic and so comfy to walk in all day without hurting my feet.


----------



## ilovemylife

Here is my Roger Vivier collection. RV has become another brand of my favourites. They are also so comfortable to walk in just like Manolo blahnik.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Just took pics of the shoes I've gotten on my two latest trips (Las Vegas & Chicago)

Group Pic - CL Salopette 120, CL fuschia Rolando, CL Nude Decolette
Red Chanel Wedge, LV sneaker, gucci horsebit flat


----------



## brigadeiro

I'm quite lazy, so here are only some pics of my shoes (part 1)

Louboutins:








Gucci:











Chanel:





Prada:


----------



## brigadeiro

(Part 2)
Chloe: 








Dries Van Noten:





Stella McCartney (LOVE her shoes!):


----------



## shoecrazy

Until very recently, I considered 3" a really high heel and most of my heels were chunky. Then I developed a rather severe shoe addiction, and here's my fledgling collection. (Sorry the dark ones are hard to see - I have closeups of most of these if anyone's interested)

First, the Louboutins:
Turtle Patent Very Prive
Nude Patent Yoyo (110 mm heel)
Nude Simple 85
Electric Blue Simple 85
Navy Miss Titck (aka Miss Tick)

The others:
Marc Jacobs Embossed Leather Slingbacks
Gucci Mid Heel Pump
Stella McCartney Ribbed Knit Booties
Valentino Satin Bow Slingback in Red
Valentino Metallic Bow Ballerina
Jimmy Choo Watson Ballet Flats
Jimmy Choo red flats - don't know the name


----------



## shoecrazy

I have a few other pairs that either haven't arrived yet, or weren't home for the photos:

Roberto Cavalli Iridescent Peep Toe pumps
CL Dark Gray Metallica shoe boots
CL Black Python Simple 100
CL Black Helmoons

(photos from Net-A-Porter and eBay)


----------



## carrie07777

Hello ladies! I am loving everyone's pics! Here are some of mine, or you can check out more at my website www.CarriesShoeReview.com


----------



## ilovemylife

*Here are my recent purchases from Paris.*






*Marni* Platform heels, super comfortable to walk in. 






*Pierre Hardy*






*Lanvin* Suded and velvet ballet, very soft and comfortable.


----------



## ilovemylife

*Christian Louboutin*

*In Platform satin Slingbacks*






*In platform velvet open toe pumps*






*In Platform satin open toe pumps*


----------



## MichelleNY

These shoes are astonishing! But how do you girls afford these shoes?


----------



## chantel

Here they are - my yet small but beloved collection! 

Christian Louboutin Madison Boots in brown suede
















And 

Barbara Bui Ante Borel Jose pumps


----------



## sabbynyc

Here's some of my fav shoes.
These are new:










-----









Dior





------------

My new reva flats, love these..I also have them in silver.


----------



## Bags4me

They told me I should post my boot collection here, but after I saw many of your shoes collection I feel a little shy posting my boots..'
but here theya are anyway..
I will try to get the brands in order..
Frye Villagers
Miss Sixty Bliss
Jimmy Choo Dry lend
Louboutin 
Gucci Montana
Via Spiga
Antonio Melanie red
Antonio Melanie black
Target rain boots
Casadei ankle
Ash ankle booties
and my so loved UGGS




another pic different angle..


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here's part of my shoe collection....


----------



## Alice From Italy

Dior:








Gucci:








Hogan:







Tod's







Prada:







Tod's:






I have also two pairs of Prada sport shoes but I don't wear them anymore!

Hope to add soon a pair of Marc Jacobs and a pair of Tod's gommino!


----------



## Alice From Italy

I have a new pair! 
Marc Jacobs shoes!













Infos:

MJ9001
20 livia ricoperto
loceri 2D55


----------



## cjy

Just got these on sale!! 1/2 off!!
Already had the pup! She got there and I just said what the heck!


----------



## alanalovechanel

All of your collections make my "Collection" seems like...worthless haha. 
I still love mine though. I'm slowly working on building it. But hey! I still have LOTS of time. Well, here they are. Thought I'd contribute too.


----------



## alanalovechanel

Here are a few more.


----------



## alanalovechanel

whoops. i forgot my JS boots!


----------



## purly

Well I am overdue for a shoe collection update.


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

Look what I just lucked into for $250! I hope they fit! I ordered a 41.


----------



## lvpiggy

Hi there! thought I'd join the fun . . . . I've only just recently gotten into designer shoes, so my collection is probably a bit thinner than most - i'm definitely open to suggestions! 

Gucci horsebit mule sandal / 4.1" heel / ~$365 / Purchased 2004 (?)



Gucci horsebit mule sandal / 4.1" heel / $425 / Purchased Spring 2006



Louis Vuitton Antigua wedge mule / 4" heel / $465 / Purchased Summer 2006



Louis Vuitton knee high boots / 4" heel / $1,350 / Purchased Fall 2006



Dior curved heel platform sandal / 4.75" heel / $690 / Purchased Fall 2007



. . . to be continued, out of space for pix!


----------



## lvpiggy

. . . . continued!

Jimmy Choo Cheetah sandal / 4.5" heel / $665 / Purchased Winter 2007



Christian Louboutin Pigalle pump / 120mm heel / $720 / Purchased Jan 2008



Christian Louboutin Jaws peep toe pump / 120mm heel / $865 / Purchased Jan 2008



what do you ladies think? what's missing from my collection that i should set my sights on next?? other than flats . . . . i'm short so i won't buy any heel under 4 inches!!


----------



## lvpiggy

woohoo! another pair to add to the collection . . . probably my favorite thus far!~ I was looking for a more basic pair of black slingbacks, yet I didn't want anything *too* boring when I stumbled upon these adorable *lovelies*!! 

*Christian Louboutin* / Architek Leather Slingbacks / $730 / 36.5



On another note, I've been wanting the *Rakku Shoe Wheel* forever, so I finally bought myself one - isn't it fun?


----------



## pazt

some of my favorite shoes :


----------



## guccisima

Wow, *pazt*, what a gorgeous collection.
ou have soooo many beautiful shoes and you made hreat pics.
An awesome collection.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

pazt, my eyes...lovely collection


----------



## pazt

deedee and gucci - thank you!


----------



## danicky

pazt  wow, your shoes are TDF.  I am so  over them.


----------



## gemruby41

*Varied_obsessions*- your shoe collection is so pretty.  I like the fact that you have different color flats, so diverse!!

*Pazt*- what a wonderful collection.  Every shoe is gorgeous   You did a great job with the presentation.


----------



## chinkchick

Jenny, you have an absolutely gorgeous shoe collection!


----------



## sunnibunni

sammydoll said:


> Here's my collection of Doc Martins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flowered, metallic blue, seafoam green patent, patent cherry red, purple, lightlight pink.



i'm only now gotten around to the shoe forum and i'm ridiculously late on this but i'm loving your doc martens!! you always have the funkiest style and i always dig it.


----------



## lvpiggy

hey ladies! looks like i'm rapidly becoming as shoe-obsessed as i am bag-obsessed! this is trouble for sure . . . 

just got these today!  they're going to be my new "boring meeting" shoes a la Victoria Beckham:

"Even if you have to wear a sensible suit to the office, you can slip on a pair of really cool or pretty shoes and, during a particularly dull meeting, just tug up your trouser legs, look at them and reassure yourself that you're not turning into some office clone" 


*Christian Louboutin *Mini Bout Pumps - Black - $730


----------



## lvpiggy

*miss gucci - *thanks for the compliment!  i've gotten really lucky lately and stumbled upon some awesome finds   may you have the same good fortune!  

so this weekend i went down to LA, and made my *very first visit to the BH Christian Louboutin store! *  hehe . . . i don't think i've experienced that much pure excitement since the first time my parents ever took me to disney world as a kid . . . 

anyway, coudn't leave without buying a pair, of course!  these will always be extra carefully treasured due to their rarefied provenance . . . 

beige fabric no prive:





i was impatient and didn't put in my footpetals yet, so i'm sliding forward a bit, ignore my intrusive little piggies


----------



## lvpiggy

*DeeDeeDelovely, danicky* - thank you for the compliments! i really do appreciate it, great having people to share this with as most of the people i interact with on a day to day basis wouldn't recognize a louboutin if i took it off and beat them about the head with it! 

hehe - in my excitement at receiving/wearing them, forgot to post the latest add to my collection here:

louboutin python numero prives! ta daaa


----------



## Krysta

The shoe collections posted in this thread are amazing!! 

Here are some of my favorite shoes from my collection....
Dior...
























Chanel...


----------



## Krysta

Moschino...

























Jimmy Choo...


----------



## Krysta

Marc Jacobs/Marc by Marc Jacobs...


----------



## Krysta

Alannah Hill...


----------



## Krysta

Manolo Blahnik...






Christian Lacroix...





I have some more photos of my collection *here *


----------



## foxycinderella

something that I got recently..






 70mm Pigalle in Leopard prints





Both 70mm Pigalles (btw, my puppy bite some glitters off my shoe, anyone knows where I could get them?)






Chanel Camelia Jellies ..

 them to bits


----------



## lvpiggy

the mail room lady brought me a gift today! it was even more exciting as the "from" address had somehow gotten torn off so i had no idea what it was . . . my coworker said it was like christmas! 

*Dior Arabesque*:










they're like princess shoes!  i feel a sudden urge to dress up like Jasmine and find myself a magic carpet


----------



## lvpiggy

miss gucci, DeeDeeDelovely: thanks to you both! 

wow, i really  getting mail recently:

Versace pewter patent leather buckle bootie:


----------



## lvpiggy

hrm . . . . so can everyone tell lvpiggy was a little bored @ work while waiting for production? 

shoes collage! hehehehe


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks jetset!!!

adding again to the collection, one of my ultimate top HGs:  Christian Louboutin orange velvet graffiti 120mm Pigalle


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

those orange velvet pigalles are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Chins4

Navy satin CL tenues arrived this morning. Think I could grow to love them


----------



## lvpiggy

Chins4 said:


> Navy satin CL tenues arrived this morning. Think I could grow to love them


 
omg i love them already!  so elegant - very breakfast at tiffany's


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

*lvpiggy*...all your shoes are HOT, but I am deffinitely  over your CL camo pigalles and your new gold Dior...wow!


----------



## Plain&Simple

ive died and gone to shoe heaven !! love the doc marten collection


----------



## miss gucci

omg lvpiggy.. i want your shoes..all of them


----------



## AJC

Latest addition: "Simona" D&G


----------



## AJC

My other D&G -- understated work-perfect


----------



## AJC

Grey suede "Kelly"


----------



## AJC

aaaand some more...


----------



## AJC

Here goes Miu Miu's


----------



## AJC

I'll add some more later. Last for today some Dior's. The orange/red ones I just ordered from Neiman's -- hope they're even better IRL


----------



## galligator

Don't get around to photos too often. Finally snapped these. Anyi Lu "Victoria". The softest leather of any shoe I own. Definitely 'Like Buttah'.


----------



## Blyen

Eh eh ^^ I post my shoes pictures too ^__^
There are not so many,but if I spend so much money for shoes,my husband can kill me 
my black flat,I can wear them everyday **





My white sandals,the only one pair of open sandals that I like XD




my beloved purple shoes *__* it seems Minni mouse shoes 




black and red high heels


----------



## Blyen

others..
I'm sooo in love with this shoes,they are Fornarina perfect copy,buyed for only 17 euro





My wedding shoes









I think this pair is the only brand pair that I have. Zanotti shoes,buyed at Serravalle outlet for 99 euro (instead 300)






At the end,my beloved japanes sandals...with RukawaI wear them at home everyday...my husband hate them




Sorry for the white hair on the sofa,but this is my cats sofa XD


----------



## more_CHOOS

Some of my shoes from my collection...


----------



## more_CHOOS

and some more...


----------



## chanel_lovver

Here we go:


----------



## chanel_lovver

I took pictures of my recent purchase over the last 3months!! I need to stop! Enjoy!











http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2191459740103162965EsofdT


----------



## aspoint_girl

Hope you like...

Andrea


----------



## carrie07777

hello all! I just updated my shoe closet pics on my blog
here is the perma link 

_we don't allow links to blogs, please just post the photo{s} w/o linking, thank you!_


----------



## galligator

These are a couple of months old. I still need to make time to get photos out of the boxes. 

My dream closet. I love my new house - it has personality & a great closet.

This is just the woman's closet, my hubby has his own 'regular-sized' closet for his stuff.


----------



## 8seventeen19

(Most of) My shoes!
FAVORITES!!!

Mad Mary Black Jazz Leather


















Jolie Noeud Pink Satin Slingbacks












Ernest Red Patent Leather






Rolondo Black/Brown Ponyhair


----------



## 8seventeen19

Classics:

Decollete Black Patent






Very Prive Black Satin






Rolande Nude 






Numero Prive Black Satin






Iowa Mary Janes in Black Patent


----------



## 8seventeen19

Misc. C Louboutin's

Mlle Marchand Black Fishnet







Decollete Zeppa Brown






YoYo Nude Satin with Black Lace






Pigalle Yellow Graffiti


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Jimmy Choo & Gucci Favorites* (Not All)


Gucci Hollywood Black & White Silk






J Choo Fan Black Silk











J Choo Pine Mercury Watersnake











J Choo Jasmin Palladium Watersnake






J Choo Jasmin Nude Python


----------



## 8seventeen19

*& one more!!

*J Choo Jasmin Blue Python


----------



## karwood

My Collection of Christian Louboutin:


----------



## karwood

And More:


----------



## strawberryminou

My friend's Jonathan Kelsey for Luella's... amazing


----------



## love_savvy

I love looking at all your shoe collections.  I will try to take pictures and post mine later.  I recently sold these so I have pictures of them. Even though they are technically not mine anymore I thought you guys would still appreciate them 

I loved these Jimmy Choos, I had wanted to wear these for my wedding, but instead got a pair of silver Gucci's instead.










I bought these Loubs thinking that I could fit my size 5 foot into a size 6 but alas no matter what padding I tried, they were too big.  






That's it for now but I promise to come back with pictures of my other shoes!  (Mostly Jimmy Choo's)

Sorry the pictures are so big!


----------



## love_savvy

Shoeaddictklw:  Love your collection!  You have great taste.

These Gucci's are my wedding shoes except mine are silver satin.  Will post pics soon.




shoeaddictklw said:


> *Jimmy Choo & Gucci Favorites* (Not All)
> 
> 
> Gucci Hollywood Black & White Silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


----------



## laureenthemean

I've already posted in the CL forum, but what can I say, I like to see pictures of my shoes all in one place. 

The family (minus new additions):





Green crepe Pigalle 100:









Nude Clichy 120:









Striped Simple 100:


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia crepe Joli Noeud 100:









Yellow suede Declic 100:









Blue suede Rolando:









Navy patent Joli Noeud Dorcet:


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Anemone:













And my newest members, the gray suede Mad Mary:









And the blue crepe Very Noeud:


----------



## msJenna

Started buying six months ago!
I'm working on it!

The patent mary janes I got last night. My boyfriend bought them for me. Lovely young man 

The middle ones are my dancing shoes and they are beat up to the max.


----------



## msJenna

Woops. One more.

Manolos, Loubs, Choos, Chanels, MBMJ, Stuarts, Guccis, Michael Kors


----------



## love_savvy

I finally had some time to photograph my collection.  I am only go to show a few at a time as it is takes me awhile to put them together.  

Here they are!

First the Gucci's:

These are my wedding shoes!




had to show the lining of the box.  so pretty!








Will be back to post more soon!


----------



## love_savvy

Louboutin




Stuart Weitzman


----------



## love_savvy

Jimmy Choo's:


----------



## love_savvy

That's it for now!  I have way more shoes but don't feel like pulling them all out.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## shaq91

My 6 Pairs Of Heels


----------



## baglady2006

These are my Gucci, Dior, and Fendi shoes.


----------



## tflamme

1: Christian Louboutin
2: Christinan Louboutin
3: Balenciaga
4: Chloe Wodden sandals
5: YSL

My favourite shoes, I adore them!


----------



## JuneHawk

tflamme said:


> 1: Christian Louboutin
> 2: Christinan Louboutin
> 3: Balenciaga
> 4: Chloe Wodden sandals
> 5: YSL
> 
> My favourite shoes, I adore them!



I love your YSL Tribute sandals!


----------



## tflamme

baglady2006 said:


> These are my Gucci, Dior, and Fendi shoes.



OMG, You have a lot of shoes! What a collection!


----------



## baglady2006

Thanks tflamme!  Yours are super hot too!! 
btw, I have more shoes, will take pics of the rest soon.


----------



## laureenthemean

*baglady*, you have some lovely shoes, but I think it's time to add some Louboutins...


----------



## peachi521

tflamme said:


> 1: Christian Louboutin
> 2: Christinan Louboutin
> 3: Balenciaga
> 4: Chloe Wodden sandals
> 5: YSL
> 
> My favourite shoes, I adore them!



I LOVE your YSL shoes!!!  I am so jealous right now!!  And that color is so unique!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

there are some fab shoes in here


----------



## LT bag lady

WOW! Now that is a shoe collection!  Beautiful! 



baglady2006 said:


> These are my Gucci, Dior, and Fendi shoes.


----------



## peachi521

Hmmm I have a lot of shoes... not sure if that is a good or a bad thing 

I tried to upload my current favorites but the file manager said my files were too large... *sigh* so here's my second set of current favorites... lol... i no particular order 

1. Jimmy Choo Python heel
2. Louboutin Black Patent Decollette pump
3. Courtney Crawford Red Zig-Zag Peep-toe pump
4. Louboutin Yo Yo pump in black kid
5. Guiseppe Zanotti pumps in black and pink kid with pink bows


----------



## noah8077

LOOOVE These! (That is me trying to sing it)


----------



## peachi521

noah8077 said:


> LOOOVE These! (That is me trying to sing it)



lol thanks!  i got them from Harrods in London a while back (back when the dollar was still pretty strong in England lol)... After I got back to the states, I put them in my closet hiiiiiiiiigh on the shelf... and forgot about them!  I rediscovered them in the closet a few weeks ago, so I consider them "new"


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I finally got some time to take a few group photos of my shoes, i think my shoe collection is in need of another cull, but these are just some of my favourites:

Guiseppe Zanotti, Prada and Miu Miu







Chloe, Chanel, Burberry, Le Silla






Jimmy Choos






Christian Louboutin






My favourite flat shoes


----------



## noah8077

Brasilian_Babe:  Your collection is Amazing!  Love all of your shoes!


----------



## shy-andy

Nice collection Brasilian Babe!


----------



## JuneHawk

Brasilian Babe, I LOVE those red Choos with the big embellishment.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Brasilian Babe- I love your whole collection, but your blue CL simples and red Jimmy Choos are insanely gorgeous!!!


----------



## noah8077

JuneHawk said:


> Brasilian Babe, I LOVE those red Choos with the big embellishment.


 
I saw a pair like these on ebay and loved them but thought I would never have a place to wear them to.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks ladies  It's taken me a few years to get my collection together and just when i think i'm happy with my shoe collection, Ebay ends up proving me wrong 

As for those red Choos, i've had it over 2 years and i haven't even worn them out yet :ninja:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Whaaat? Giiiirl you need to wear those suckers out so you can show them off!!!


----------



## xoxomuffy

from top row left: (pedro garcia patent booties, manolo heels, chloe sandals, chloe heels, balenciaga heels, ysl heels, miu miu gladiators, jimmy choo sandals, christian louboutin mini bout, christian louboutin simple pump)
bottom row from left: (prada flats, lanvin flats, christian louboutin flats, marc jacobs flats, burberry heels)


----------



## rdgldy

xoxo-gorgeous collection-alot of variety and color!


----------



## rosana84

Hello Ladies!! Here are some of my shoes...Sorry, they're not very good pictures!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Whaaat? Giiiirl you need to wear those suckers out so you can show them off!!!



 I know it is a while off, but i am planning on taking these shoes out to my company Christmas party later in the year, hopefully i won't change my mind like i always end up doing :s

BTW, great collections xoxomuffy and Rosana84!


----------



## rosana84

Thanks Brasilian_Babe!! Your collection is absolutely beautiful!! Congrats on such gorgeous shoes...And you probably will change your mind by the Christmas Party..You'll probably have 20 new pairs by then haha


----------



## Thestilettoe

@ Brasilian_Babe  Wonderful Collection.


----------



## Bagspy

gorgeous, gorgeous shoes collection here!


----------



## galligator

I have put up an online album of my Shoes that I am linking here. Mods, please remove if this doesn't meet 'photos only' request. I know that most of the photos are stock. I just got my camera working again, so most of these are stock from when I bought them. And, well, my photos definitely vary in quality each time I use the camera, sigh.

This is my 1st time trying an online public album, so I hope it works.

There are a handful of high-end styles plus lots of Betsey Johnson, BCBG, Naughty Monkey, etc.

Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## gemruby41

.....


----------



## gemruby41

I had some time on my hands, so I decided to take pictures of my designer shoes. Here they are.

First row:     2 Miu Mius & 1 Jimmy Choo
Second row: 4 Pradas
Middle shoe: 1 Coach
Fourth row:  5 Manolos. Missing one that is at the cobblers.
Last row:     11 Christian Louboutins


----------



## JuneHawk

Beautiful gem!

BTW, what cobbler do you use?  I need to find a good one!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks June! 

I use a cobbler in Miami called Maggie's Tommy's Shoe Service 305 893-7991.  I always go there to replace the heel taps.


----------



## JuneHawk

gemruby41 said:


> Thanks June!
> 
> I use a cobbler in Miami called Maggie's Tommy's Shoe Service 305 893-7991.  I always go there to replace the heel taps.



Where in Miami are they?  I'm in Doral.


----------



## gemruby41

Address is 650 NE 125th Street in North Miami.


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!


----------



## babypie

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I finally got some time to take a few group photos of my shoes, i think my shoe collection is in need of another cull, but these are just some of my favourites:
> 
> Guiseppe Zanotti, Prada and Miu Miu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe, Chanel, Burberry, Le Silla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite flat shoes


 
Stunning collection! Love the choos and loubs


----------



## world wanderer

And my newest members, the gray suede Mad Mary:














wow! love these!!!! so hot


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow those mad marys are tdf!!!


----------



## lil_AEQUITAS

j'aime_vuitton said:


> *CONTINUED:*
> Gold patent Pigalles in 130mm (this season):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lova Pigalles in 120mm
> 
> 
> The Helmuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black crystal Helmuts:


pretty please model in the helmuts and in the Pigalles, you look nice in them!!!


----------



## baglady2006

So gorgeous, they look like candy!! Fab collection


----------



## baglady2006

Omg, all those yummy LV shoes


----------



## Drdolphin

I love those mad marys!  Where did you find them?  I can't find a pair anywhere.


----------



## world wanderer

i quoted the pic of the mad marys from laurenthemean, for some reason it didnt come up as a quote. i wish they were mine though!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Here's my shoe closet!

More pics on:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/lavans-shoe-closet-the-story-of-my-shoes-366905.html


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I am at a loss for words.


----------



## lorrmich

^^wow, me too!!!


----------



## msJenna

Those are all of them. My one Tory Burch flat is there because i lent them to my friend and the stupid idiot lost the other one.






Recent addition


----------



## shaq91

msJenna i luvvv ur collection. u should post modeling pics of all ur pairs especially ur loubs!


----------



## world wanderer

la vanguardia - your closet is absolutely amazing. i love closets, cant wait to have a walkin of my very own hehe... 
msjenna- your lanvin flats are gorgeous. i never thought anything of their flats until i joined this site.. seeing peoples pics of them made me fall in love


----------



## MiuMiuholic

ilovemylife said:


> Here is my Lanvin ballet collection. I always wear black and tan shade color to match my skin. In my poinion they are the all time classic and so comfy to walk in all day without hurting my feet.


 
Dear ilovemylife

I love the flats that you own. How much does a pair of lanvin flats cost?


----------



## Abel1337

these are my new ones!


----------



## junglejane

Pierre Hardy white wedges





Nicholas Kirkwood laceups





Balenciaga ss06 suede sandals





Marni flats





Chloe wedges

can you tell I'm a big fan of chunky heels??


----------



## leothelnss

Nice!! I like the lace-ups & bals!!


----------



## Junkified

Fatefullotus' collection posted by j'aime_vuitton.

OH MY GAAAHHH   possibly THE most beautiful thing I've ever seen !

I have a particular soft spot for Louboutin's and I don't think I've ever perved on so many amazing shoes in one go!


----------



## beeziebug

junglejane, I love all the shoes you posted but those Marni flats and Chloe wedges are really TDF!


----------



## E-liciOus

Here are some of my shoes. Just a very small part of my collection actually since they are scattered all over the place, I'll just add some other pics later whenever I stumble across a pile that hasn't been photographed yet...

(these are just high street ones) Hakei - Pieces - Marypaz - Zara


----------



## E-liciOus

continued...

(some designer & premier designer ones) Pura Lopez - Pura Lopez - Gucci


----------



## E-liciOus

Some additional pics on the Gucci's. The first and the third might give a better idea of the color, though it was very difficult to capture because of the patent leather...
This was it for now, hope you enjoyed! I'll post some more when I get the chance...


----------



## Dior Junkie

It's been lovely looking at everyone's amazing collection.  Here are some of mine. I don't commit to one or certain brands.  For a while my shoe closet was a full capacity but I recently decided to simplily my life and did a major cleanup in my closet.  Now i try to keep a limit of 70 pairs and would get rid of an old pair if I buy a new pair.  

1. Old cluttered closet
2-3. New arrangement


----------



## Dior Junkie

First off, strappy sandals, 
1-2. Delmans
3. Choo
4. Kate Spade
5. Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Dior Junkie

Peep toes
1-2 Stuart Weizman
3-4 D&G
5    Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Sheena841

My modest collection

1. Christian Louboutin
2. Giuseppe Zanotti
3. Miu Miu
4. Christian Louboutin


----------



## LaDonna

*junglejane* love those lace-ups and the wedge mary janes!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Sheena  - Like ya Zanotti's


----------



## HelloKitty08

peachi521 said:


> lol thanks! i got them from Harrods in London a while back (back when the dollar was still pretty strong in England lol)... After I got back to the states, I put them in my closet hiiiiiiiiigh on the shelf... and forgot about them! I rediscovered them in the closet a few weeks ago, so I consider them "new"


They are too gorgeous for words, I so wish that I could have them!!!


----------



## HelloKitty08

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I finally got some time to take a few group photos of my shoes, i think my shoe collection is in need of another cull, but these are just some of my favourites:
> 
> Guiseppe Zanotti, Prada and Miu Miu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe, Chanel, Burberry, Le Silla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite flat shoes


Iyour shoe collection!  The Prada ones at the top make me cry though cos I have those shoes except mine are on their last legs and will probably have to be thrown out soon  whilst yours are still pristine!  I wish I took better care of my shoes.


----------



## designergurl

Where did you buy these?!  I would love to buy a pair too!



laureenthemean said:


> Black Anemone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest members, the gray suede Mad Mary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the blue crepe Very Noeud:


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

A current pic on my JC`s:


----------



## maniacalmollie

OMG, there are some amazing shoes on here!

I guess I should photograph my very modest collection. . .


----------



## kachesle

peanutbabycakes said:


> here's part of my shoe collection....



I just saw these pics of your closet as I was going through this thread... this is like a crazy dream closet you'd see in a movie where the girl finds out she's actually a princess!

But seriously, how do you decide which shoes to wear every day?  It must take hours!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Here are my Choo's:


----------



## NieceyMo

I envy the ladies who have those huge closets for all their shoess, you are all lucky!! 
I'm new to the forum so heres my small collection. I've alwaysss loveddddd shoes I have tons and tons stacked in my closet but these are my only high end designers ones as of right now 

Giuseppes





Kors by Mk 




Christian Louboutin




YSL




YSL




Prada


----------



## NieceyMo

Group picture




and some sneakers
Gucci, Burberry and Louis Vuitton


----------



## MASEML

deleting b/c my new post is #331


----------



## MASEML

Ladies after drooling in envy with your pics...I've decided to share my loot with you. Saks was practically giving them away for free!! 
[missing from the photo are my CL armadillos in black)]




View attachment 640460


----------



## BambiKino

Not my entire shoe collection, but most of my black ones:


From L to R: Marc by Marc Jacobs Zippered Buckle Boots, Christian Louboutin Black/Silver Privatitas, Stuart Wietzman Heeled oxfords, Betsey Johnson Velvet Platforms, Betsey Johnson B&W Heart Heels, Nine West Heels, Dior Moto Boots, DV Buckle Flats, Christian Louboutin Catenitas, Prada Victorian-esqe heels, Converse Chuck-Ts, Birkenstock Gizehs, Prada Sport Maryjanes, Gripfast Steel Toed Combat Boots

&Because I like the pictures:


----------



## flyfab

Here's my golden shoes collection.
It's a bit of a shocker to myself because I don't really like gold


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## loves

lovely shoes all. 

*bambikino* i have the mbmj three buckle boots. i love them for traveling and so comfortable


----------



## loves

Some of my favourite shoes. I keep my shoes in the boxes, makes it easier to ship them when needed.

*Top row L-R :* giuseppe steel heeled ankle boots, lanvin black patent flats, giuseppe jewelled flats, mbmj three buckle boots, ysl stella flat sandals, chloe black multi-strap wedges, cl miminettes
*Middle row L-R :* cl materna patent peeptoe wedges, cl bronze python simple pumps, cl bloody mary, chloe multi-strap in sand, mbmj mouse ballerinas
*Bottom row L-R :* LV boxes, shoes shown in separate pics, vintage Chanel slingbacks













The LVs in their boxes -
Magnolia bronze sandals




Magnolia matte brown wedges




Silver slingbacks





Pair of Gerard Darel which I love and they're so comfy





and last but definitely not least, I love this pair of Giuseppe Zanotti flats


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Everyone has such lovely shoe collections, I had so much fun just drooling at the pictures

Here's my modest collection, I just realised I have too many flats, I need more heels!

Miu Miu


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Miu Miu (continue)









Tod's





Repetto (I love these so much I got it in 2 different designs lol)









Chloe


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Lanvin





Prada









Christian Louboutin





That's all, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## meggyg8r

*pinkie* I love those purple Lanvin flats and those greasepaint Yoyos!!!  Great collection!

*loves* I really love those GZ flip flops--anything with crystals gets me every time!!

*blueberry* you know I'm partial to those Alta Perlas   Who makes those red satin ones with the bows in the back?

Great photos girls, thanks for posting!


----------



## MissPR08

*LOVES* great collection, love all your LV's !!


----------



## MsFrida

meggyg8r said:


> *pinkie* I love those purple Lanvin flats and those greasepaint Yoyos!!! Great collection!
> 
> *loves* I really love those GZ flip flops--anything with crystals gets me every time!!
> 
> *blueberry* you know I'm partial to those Alta Perlas  *Who makes those red satin ones with the bows in the back?*
> 
> Great photos girls, thanks for posting!


 


They're Valentino's


----------



## willwork4shoes

BambiKino said:


> Not my entire shoe collection, but most of my black ones:
> 
> 
> From L to R: Marc by Marc Jacobs Zippered Buckle Boots, Christian Louboutin Black/Silver Privatitas, Stuart Wietzman Heeled oxfords, Betsey Johnson Velvet Platforms, Betsey Johnson B&W Heart Heels, Nine West Heels, Dior Moto Boots, DV Buckle Flats, Christian Louboutin Catenitas, Prada Victorian-esqe heels, Converse Chuck-Ts, Birkenstock Gizehs, Prada Sport Maryjanes, Gripfast Steel Toed Combat Boots
> 
> &Because I like the pictures:


 

Wow, I love these shots!!!!


----------



## RichardLynch

Here WERE mine:










Got rid of ALL of them after I felt guilty for my lifestyle choice.  Regretted it instantly so had to start my collection again.  Pic coming soon!


----------



## MissPR08

what a beautiful collection you had. However, hanging here with us you would have no problem building it up very quickly.


----------



## RichardLynch

Its not that hun... I just CANT AFFORD to buy much more designer shoes!  I really cant!!
xx


----------



## b00mbaka

Dang Richard! What size do you wear? You must have tiny feet for a guy because you had a great collection and I know it's harder to find shoes for large feet!


----------



## lilflobowl

a combination of branded & non-branded shoes! a few pairs are still in hiding but i'm too lazy to take pictures of them.






CLs - Magenta Pigalles 120mm, Nude VPs, Burgundy Glittart Yoyo 100mm





Silver Python Sergio Rossi





Miu Miu





Fendi





Lanvin





Tods





Ras


----------



## Ania

Hi!
I'm loving everyone's collections! You all have great taste...
Here are some pictures of my shoes (the ones I had on my computer - I will one day get on to it and take a family picture of all of them!) 
Hope you like...
LK Bennett




LK Bennett




Miu Miu




Miu Miu




Pedro Garcia




Carvela




Nine West




Mollini


----------



## Ania

... and a few more... Ferragamo, Calvin Klein Collection, Karen Millen, Prada and Steve Madden
Those are all the shoes I've had pictures of on my computer - I'll add more when I get round to taking them!


----------



## Megana_

Here is my small but well loved collection 
(Jimmy Choo, Dior, Prada & Burberry)


----------



## MissPR08

^^^*Beautiful collections everyone.* loving the Diors.!


----------



## carlinha

my lovely louboutin collection...










Top L to R: green suede para la cruz, VP ghana print orlato
Bottom L to R: Very Croise, Catenita Trash, Catenita Trash





Top L to R: multicolor glitter NP, platine very galaxy
Bottom L to R: nude patent VP/burgundy tip, nude patent clichy





Top L to R: green satin pompadouce, neon orange patent yoyo
Bottom L to R: burgundy glittart decollete, black paillettes decollete


----------



## carlinha

Top L to R: cream patent mad mary, anthracite ariella clou
Bottom L to R: purple lizard VP, red lizard VP, black python y'open





Top L to R: silver specchio differas, ivory python jaws
Bottom L to R: red python impero declic, roccia python VP/burgundy tip





Top L to R: yellow satin Lady Gres, royal blue satin VP
Bottom L to R: black kid helmut, gold studded flat thongs






i'm too lazy  to re-post the individual and modelling photos, so if you'd like to, just check out my collection thread!

thanks for looking and letting me share...


----------



## lilflobowl

omg carlinha, awesome loubies!!


----------



## Shoe_Lovar

_I must say ladies, I'm starting to love this forum... I'm drooling over your shoes Uber Time!! I'm a newbie here.. Can't believe I only found out of this place just yesterday! Anyone know where I can a pair of Manolo Sedaraby Silver D'Orsays in a size 6.5 for a bargain price?? Here's hoping!!! It's for my wedding coming up..._


----------



## erinmiyu

sandals:











heels:





closeup of the vintage lucite heels:





and the ferragamos (which are maybe my favorite shoe purchase ever besides the chanels)











flats (i kind of killed the gold gap flats last summer, but i keep em for bumming around):





my three newest additions:





i'll have to get out my boots + more vintage shoes for a picture later.


----------



## momo43

lovely! we're shoe twins! i have those ferragamos too. they're soooo comfy and cute!
here are mine with their matching bag:









erinmiyu said:


> and the ferragamos (which are maybe my favorite shoe purchase ever besides the chanels)


----------



## erinmiyu

love yours with the epi! i wish i could find them in nude, because i think they would be perfect!


----------



## colin_maya07

*To all the ladies here*, I am amazed by all of your shoes collection! I have a lot of pairs too ( cheap and expensive ) and I had to show this tread to my husband!!! He was like "well, I just know now that you are not alone". I will post mine but I need to take pictures of them too!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!  I haven't photographed all of my shoes, but here are all of the ones I have on my computer!  The CLs are in my CL collection thread, but I'll repost them here as well as others!  

*CL Collection:*

A bird's eye view of all of my (CL) babies!





A profile shot!





A closer view, starting from the left...





**Rose Gold VPs, Lava (metallic gray) VPs, Black patent VPs, Brown glittart VPs, Blue Karey VPs, Magenta patent Mody Blues, Red Patent Madame Claudes (unfortunately, these look kinda crappy on me, so I'll be returning them to get something else), Leopard Sevillanas (an HG!!!), Black Patent Jolie Noeud Dorcet**

More (cont'd):
Top = Blue Karey VP (from above), Nude satin/Black lace Yoyo Zeppas (an HG!!!), Leopard Sabotage, Pink Patent Jolie slides
Bottom = Silver multicolor glitter NPs (my ultimate HG "Cinderella" shoe!!!!), Black kid 85 Yoyos, Bubblegum pink patent Marpoil slingback wedges (I love the gold shimmer in the cork!), bronzey patent 85 Yoyos






Still More (cont'd) third/fourth row:















Top = Electric Blue suede Declics (old 100, so 120), Magenta suede 120 Delics, Black patent/gold bow Miss Bunny (100), Bubblegum pink patent 100 simples, Camel kid 100 simples, Teal Patent 100 Ron Rons, Nude patent Triclos, Red patent 70 Pigalles, Brown kid 100 Babels

Bottom = Black patent decollete zeppas (Saks sale last year I think... and my very first pair of CLs), Violet greasepaint decollete zeppa, Black patent decolletes, Tortoise patent decolletes, Burgundy glittart decolletes, Camel patent decolletes, Bronze kid Rolandos, Red/Burgundy patent Rolandos and black kid C'est Moi booties!

As you can see, I LOVE Decolletes and VPs haha... they're both my favorite CL style! 

My VP family:





L-R = Blue Karrey, Rose Gold, Brown Glittart, Black patent/burgundy tip, Lava ("Burma") metallic dark silver.


----------



## fieryfashionist

My darling decolletes haha! :-p





L-R = Tortoise patent, Burgundy glittart, Camel patent, Black patent (decol zep), Violet greasepaint (decol zep) and Black patent

My special HG babies! 

Nude satin/black lace Yoyo Zeppas:





Leopard Sevillanas:





Silver multicolor glitter NP (my "Cinderella" shoes)!









My Lanvins:

Orange patent and metallic dark silver:









My Barney's sale finds!  Metallic patent bronze and gold!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Turquoise (seagreen!) patent bow Valentino d'orsay (Saks sale... beyond in love with these)!





Miu Miu red patent pleated peep toe heels (Saks sale)!





Stuart Weitzman wedges (so cute on.. Saks sale)!





Kors Michael Kors metallic bronze wedges (ridiculous comfy... BG sale)!





Green patent TB revas (looked for these FOREVER)!





Raspberry pink patent Ferragamo Varinas!





Chanel navy/burgundy flats and slingbacks (both were purchased on sale, too)!





Charles David jeweled sandals!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Chanel coral/gold ballet flats!





Gold sequin ($20!!!) Report signature heels!





YSL luggage Tributes!





NK pearl pumps!!













YSL fuchsia patent sandals!





Chanel flats!





L-R: Navy patent, black/black patent cap toe, black quited


----------



## fieryfashionist

JPG grey velvet pearl pumps!





Chanel navy/burgundy slingbacks (posted before) and Miu Miu grey patent bow peep toes:





MB navy patent heels!





Beverly Johnson metallic fuchsia/black peep toes!





GZ metallic champagne gold sparkly crystal encrusted flats (LOVE these... probably my favorite flats ever)!





Phew, that's all I have on my computer (and a lot of my shoes)!!  Thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*lilflobowl *- What amazing shoes... I love the mix of designer/non designer, and your CLs are just TDF!! 

*Ania *- What lovely shoes!!  Your Varinas are gorgeous, and I LOVE your Miu Mius... ohhh, and the studded carvellas!! 
*
Megana* - What beautiful, classic shoes!!
*
carlinha *- Girl, you know I LOVE your amazing collection, right?!?!  

*erinmiyu* - What cute shoes... I love all of your flats, wow!  The Ferragamos are beautiful... I have a black patent pair (looks like they are the same, or at least really similar) that I got on sale a while back, and they are so comfy too!


----------



## carlinha

*fiery* - THANK YOU!!!  you know i LOVE YOUR collection right??


----------



## erinmiyu

fiery - your collection is all kinds of AMAZING. and thanks, i love the flats, too! (i live in em!) the ferragamos are one of my favorites for how comfortable they are!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*carlinha*,  right back at you!!   I would be raiding your amazing shoe closet this instant if we wore the same size!  

Hi *erinmiyu*!!   I LOVE the shoes in your avatar... they look amazing on you!!   Aww, thank you!   So do I!!  I mean I love my heels as much as the next girl, but they aren't exactly the most practical shoe choice when running errands, walking a ton, etc. haha.


----------



## rdgldy

*fiery,* simply stunning.  I love them all but the Nicholas Kirkwoods are amazing!!


----------



## CamLee

I can't breathe!!!!  Simply breathtaking!

*goes to search for oxygen*


----------



## fieryfashionist

*rdgldy *- Thank you!!!   I really need to wear them out asap!!   I have a wedding coming up in July... I'm wondering if I can wear them to that.  Call my crazy, but I don't want to wear them if there is a lot of walking involved haha... I would be absolutely crushed if something happened to the pearls! 

*CamLee *- Thank you!! 

Another pair I took pics of today (got them on sale a few weeks ago)!  YSL Navy patent Tributes!!  Sorry for the terrible picture quality!  They are sooo comfy!!


----------



## Samia

*fiery,* such an amazing collection, I am


----------



## the_lvlady

*M* ~ your shoe collection made me dizzy just looking at them! :weird: Gorgeous!


----------



## leothelnss

fiery - amazing!!!!!


----------



## too_cute

fieryfashionist - you have an exquisite collection!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *fiery*! I'm going giddy just looking at all your shoes! Amazing, now I want to live amongst your shoes/clothes/makeup !!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Fiery~ you have quite a collection there! Fabulous!


----------



## HalieB

All my lastest Shoes:


----------



## Samia

*HalieB*, gorgeous collection!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

HailieB~fAB!


----------



## HalieB

thanks ladies!


----------



## msJenna

I have more but here are the pics of the ones I have on my comp.










simples





simples





miu mius





iowa zeppa





ginevra

more to come when i am not so lazy


----------



## ElleDior

MsJenna, your Miu Mius are TDF!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nice collcetion of shoes msjena


----------



## msJenna

Thanks I have a loooot more but it was like 5am and everything is organized in shoe boxes! I will post more tonight.
And yes the miu mius are awesome. I really like them.


----------



## flower71

I love this thread, thanks for sharing girls!!
your collection of Loubies is amazing *carlhina*!!


----------



## flower71

HalieB and MsJenna, you girls ROCK!!


----------



## miss gucci

laureenthemean said:


> Black Anemone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with these........


----------



## labelmom5

*HalieB love your studded loubou's... Miss Gucci.. LOVE LOVE LOVE the bow!
*


----------



## crnklbn

Ms Jenna love the miu mius!!! so hot!!! can't wait to see more of ur shoes!!


----------



## marbella8

crnklbn said:


> Ms Jenna love the miu mius!!! so hot!!! can't wait to see more of ur shoes!!



I agree, love the shoes!


----------



## ShopAddikt

For those who are brave enough to check it out....heres mine and yes I know I have some crazy/weird selections in there :X ...guest password is Lana43


http://s649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/lalwari/Shoe Collection/


----------



## arireyes

I dont have a ton, but here are some of my fave's.  I also have about 10 pairs of boots that I didnt take pics of because they wouldnt stand up.
non designer but some of my faves, Calvin Klein Parma's , max studio and Aldo, Michael Kors and Betsy Johnson












Tory Burch





Miu Miu





Prada


----------



## arireyes

Black Ferragamo, Gold Burberry, purple Derek Lam 





Jimmy Choo





And my new obsession CL, which I got my first and 2nd pair this week.  The next ones wont be Black lol.


----------



## ShopAddikt

Cute shoes!


----------



## lorihmatthews

My collection often changes ... here's a family portrait of my MBMJ mouse shoes, I will have to get updated pics of my entire collection soon:


----------



## juicy couture jen

^That is sooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I want the mouse flats in the middle soooo bad but I can't find them anywhere! :cry:


----------



## Sylia

The MBMJ mouse flats are to die for! Are they comfy?


----------



## lilflobowl

*lorihmatthews*, your mouse family is way too cute!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lorihmatthews said:


> My collection often changes ... here's a family portrait of my MBMJ mouse shoes, I will have to get updated pics of my entire collection soon:


----------



## thoang0705

lorihmatthews said:


> My collection often changes ... here's a family portrait of my MBMJ mouse shoes, I will have to get updated pics of my entire collection soon:



SO CUTE!!


----------



## Samia

ShopAddikt said:


> For those who are brave enough to check it out....heres mine and yes I know I have some crazy/weird selections in there :X ...guest password is Lana43
> 
> 
> http://s649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/lalwari/Shoe Collection/


 
WOW! Just checked out your photobucket album, how many shoes do you have?


----------



## Samia

*lorihmatthews*, the cutest collection ever!

*arireyes*, great collection!


----------



## Pishi

lorihmatthews said:


> My collection often changes ... here's a family portrait of my MBMJ mouse shoes, I will have to get updated pics of my entire collection soon:



Adorable!  I feel like hugging them!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Thanks all for the comments on my mouse flats ... they are very comfy! 

I've had some time on my hands lately so I've been diligently taking shoe pictures in groupings. Here's the latest:

Tory Burch Revas




Tory Burch Virginia




Tory Burch Huxley





Marc by Marc Jacobs flip flops




Marc by Marc Jacobs flats


----------



## lorihmatthews

Kate Spade









Steve Madden





Stuart Weitzman


----------



## lorihmatthews

Pucci





Coach





Cole Haan


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel





Manolo Blahnik








Gucci


----------



## lorihmatthews

Christian Louboutin










Prada


----------



## lorihmatthews

One more batch of Manolo Blahnik:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lori you have a great collection! what are the gold looking mouse flats called on the right in the pic above? I really want those!


----------



## roussel

fiery amazing shoe collection!  i can just play in your closet.  you know what to do in case you don't want any of them, shoe twin...


----------



## fieryfashionist

*lorihmatthews* - Ohhh, what an awesome collection... the CLs (Mad Mary's!! ), Pucci flats, MbyMJ flats are all amazing!

*roussel *- Haha, you're welcome to play in my closet anytime, shoe twin (but only if I can play in yours, too)!   I have a lot more shoes I haven't photographed, but I don't have them all here with me.


----------



## ShopAddikt

Samia said:


> WOW! Just checked out your photobucket album, how many shoes do you have?



Hmmmmm.... I think around 80-100pairs.  But I didnt count.


----------



## roussel

fiery you'll be bored with my collection, it is nothing compared to yours


----------



## Samia

Lori, great collection, love all your shoes!


----------



## cloud9

Here are some of my favorites from my collection.

Rock & Republic







Burberry






Christian Louboutin
















Charles David


----------



## cloud9

Carlos Santana






Bebe











Marc Fisher






Colin Stuart (Victoria's Secret)


----------



## miyale30

cloud9, I'm happy to see part of your gorgeous collection of shoes!  Who is that beautiful girl you have as your avatar???


----------



## irish_clover

I'm not much of a designer shoe person but here are some of my favorites. I didn't include the whole collection cuz I don't have time but here you go!:
Uggs




Michael Kors




Aldo








And my newest ones
http://i31.tinypic.com/29zwpiv.jpg

Ps these last ones are only showing up as links at the moment.. usually I can get this to work but not today for some reason. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^I like the yellow ones and the jeweled gold sandals!


----------



## MBKitty

Hi All-

I recently had boudoir photos done for my FI's wedding gift and I took a few of my shoes for the session.

My photographer took this family pic.  I am framing it!

L-R are: Manolo Blahnik Prisca in Pewter, Christian Louboutin Iowa in black patent leather, Jimmy Choo Smooth in Silver, Manolo Blahnik Hangisi in Cobalt Blue, Manolo Blahnik Amedea in Burgundy, and Manolo Blahnik Nefasta in Pink.


----------



## ShopAddikt

MBKitty said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I recently had boudoir photos done for my FI's wedding gift and I took a few of my shoes for the session.
> 
> My photographer took this family pic.  I am framing it!
> 
> L-R are: Manolo Blahnik Prisca in Pewter, Christian Louboutin Iowa in black patent leather, Jimmy Choo Smooth in Silver, Manolo Blahnik Hangisi in Cobalt Blue, Manolo Blahnik Amedea in Burgundy, and Manolo Blahnik Nefasta in Pink.



Love it!!


----------



## DamierAddict

msJenna said:


> I have more but here are the pics of the ones I have on my comp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miu mius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iowa zeppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginevra
> 
> more to come when i am not so lazy




those miu mius are gorgeous !
where and when did u purchase these? WOW! im dyin for a pair now


----------



## rdgldy

*lori*, what a diverse, beautiful collection!
*cloud9*-lovely!
*mb kitty*-stunning photo!
irish-clover, I love my uggs too!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Some of my shoe collection./Still have some in boxes to photograph.

Versace


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## Samia

MBKitty said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I recently had boudoir photos done for my FI's wedding gift and I took a few of my shoes for the session.
> 
> My photographer took this family pic. I am framing it!
> 
> L-R are: Manolo Blahnik Prisca in Pewter, Christian Louboutin Iowa in black patent leather, Jimmy Choo Smooth in Silver, Manolo Blahnik Hangisi in Cobalt Blue, Manolo Blahnik Amedea in Burgundy, and Manolo Blahnik Nefasta in Pink.


 
Gorgeous Pic!


----------



## Samia

bonny_montana, you have a great shoe collection!


----------



## lily25

Ooooh drooling!!!  Congrats!!!

And those blue and black with diamante bow *Rene*s!!! waaaahhh so envious!!!! I want them!!!!


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana

lily25 said:


> AAaahhh! Stop it you are killing me... Fantastic collection!
> Not good for the addicts, it's Sunday, and over here the stores are closed, good god I need a fix now.


 
hahahaa....Okay I am stopping, off to do some house chores. more coming soon. lol


----------



## lily25

Lol I showed your collection to my hubby (he loves your dog and your Versaces) and he says we need some rehab. Not!


----------



## ShopAddikt

Bonny- simply amazing!!!


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## it'sanaddiction

bonny montana what an awesome collection! I love some of your purse/shoe pieces, especially the Dior


----------



## Samia

bonny montana, you have an amazing shoe collection! I love everything!


----------



## bonny_montana

thank you all for the lovely compliments.


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

whoa! those are some serious platforms.


----------



## bonny_montana

There is so much more but I think I will stop after these pics. Phew....
Got fed up of opening all the boxes and so I give up now. Thanks for looking.


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana

Love these shoes wore them alot.


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## schneakersh

Givenchy S/S 07




Nicholas Kirkwood F/W 08

More to come soon. I'll be moving, so it'll be a great time to take pictures and reorganize!


----------



## LarissaHK

My shoe collection:
Chanel:




...




....




....




...


----------



## LarissaHK

Chanel:




.....




.....




....




...


----------



## LarissaHK

Chanel:




Chanel




Christian Dior




Hermes




D&G


----------



## LarissaHK

Salvatore Ferragamo:





...




....




....




....


----------



## LarissaHK

Beverly Feldman:




...




...




....




Juicy Girl


----------



## LarissaHK

Christian Louboutin:




....




....




....




....




...


----------



## LarissaHK

Christian Louboutin:




....




....




...




....


----------



## LarissaHK

Christian Louboutin:




...




Miu Miu




...




Kate Spade


----------



## LarissaHK

Escada:




....




Escada




...




Andrea Lunardi


----------



## LarissaHK

Le Silla:




....




Christian Lacroix




Jimmy Choo




....


----------



## schneakersh

The rest of my random shoe collection: 
Heels...




Miu Miu








YSL








Givenchy


----------



## schneakersh

Stella McCartneys
















Louboutins


----------



## schneakersh

Costume National




Chanel




Lanvins


----------



## schneakersh

Random boots


----------



## rdgldy

*Larissa, schneakersh*, fabulous collections both-I love the range of styles, designers and colors.


----------



## Ocaldo

This thread evoked shoe envy!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

*schneakersh*, your shoe collection is absolutely DIVINE!  Thanks so much for sharing.  It seems like we have almost the exact same taste when it comes to shoes!!  Please tell me you're not a size 36.....otherwise I don't know how I'll resist the temptation to raid your shoe closet....LOL j/k.

I adore very single pair, the Givenchy's, NK's, CL's, Stella's.....but these two here are my HG's, i.e. ones I've tried to hunt down myself but to no avail (basically waited too long and they were sold out) and will continue to search for:





(did you get these NK's from Browns UK?)


----------



## schneakersh

foxycleopatra said:


> *schneakersh*, your shoe collection is absolutely DIVINE!  Thanks so much for sharing.  It seems like we have almost the exact same taste when it comes to shoes!!  Please tell me you're not a size 36.....otherwise I don't know how I'll resist the temptation to raid your shoe closet....LOL j/k.
> 
> I adore very single pair, the Givenchy's, NK's, CL's, Stella's.....but these two here are my HG's, i.e. ones I've tried to hunt down myself but to no avail (basically waited too long and they were sold out) and will continue to search for:
> (did you get these NK's from Browns UK?)



Thanks! You're too sweet. 

I'm actually a size 36 1/2-37  The Stella boots are 36, which I purchased on eBay. I did get the Kirkwoods from Browns, they are a bit large for me, but I placed insoles in them and they fit fine now. 

I'm waiting on the Chloe Sevigny for Opening Ceremony buckle boots. I'll post them here soon!


----------



## LarissaHK

*rdgldy*:thank you for your compliment


----------



## schneakersh

Chloe Sevigny for Opening Ceremony.


----------



## Itz1997

OK my turn now 

Here are my favs


----------



## RedSoles74

^^^ nice! love every pair


----------



## Tygriss

Hello Ladies! Love the photos of everyone's collection! Now I can add my own. I finally got my first pair of designer shoes last week... and captured the momentous occasion in a photo session with my travel monkey  (Click for a larger picture) These are my Christian Louboutin Very Prive Studs.​ ​


----------



## bonny_montana

schneakersh said:


> Chloe Sevigny for Opening Ceremony.


 
I Love your shoes....They are to DIE for. Wow.


----------



## RedSoles74

^^^ yes they are! i REALLY like them! enjoy them.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wow, there are so many amazing collections here! I don't have any high end designer shoes, but I thought I would share anyway. Here goes:

L.A.M.B.










The next 2 are Cynthia Vincent


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here are a few more:

Michael Kors


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tygriss said:


> ​
> 
> Hello Ladies! Love the photos of everyone's collection! Now I can add my own. I finally got my first pair of designer shoes last week... and captured the momentous occasion in a photo session with my travel monkey  (Click for a larger picture) These are my Christian Louboutin Very Prive Studs.​


 

How cute  and fab at the same time


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Forgot to add the winter shoes

Coach


----------



## bagladyseattle

bonny_montana, you have the amazing collection.


----------



## bonny_montana

bagladyseattle said:


> bonny_montana, you have the amazing collection.


 
thank you v.much


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Bonny Montana - your shoes are edgy and bad a$$!


----------



## Tygriss

Thanks, Fabulousity!!


----------



## bonny_montana

cowleyjennifer said:


> Bonny Montana - your shoes are edgy and bad a$$!


 
hahahahaha..., thank you cowleyjennifer!!!!


----------



## mytruth2004

Here is my growing collection 

An eBay score






My Coach wedges





Kate Spade wedges





my espadrilles from Coral





Another eBay score





gift from my hubs when he went to the CL store in Hong Kong. My most favorite pair!


----------



## calisnoopy

schneakersh said:


> Thanks! You're too sweet.
> 
> I'm actually a size 36 1/2-37  The Stella boots are 36, which I purchased on eBay. I did get the Kirkwoods from Browns, they are a bit large for me, but I placed insoles in them and they fit fine now.
> 
> I'm waiting on the Chloe Sevigny for Opening Ceremony buckle boots. I'll post them here soon!


 
ohhhh i cant wait to see pics of the Opening Ceremony boots...

i just bought a pair over the phone from the Opening Ceremony boutique in NY 

i hope they're comfy and run TTS!!!

BTW--i know the opening ceremony boots with the buckle straps were the IT boot this season but was there another item Chloe Sevigny did for Opening Ceremony last Spring that was a super big hit too?


----------



## Tasi

I'm actually more into purses/bags than shoes, but who can resist cute shoes?


----------



## Watersnake

mytruth2004 said:


> Here is my growing collection
> 
> gift from my hubs when he went to the CL store in Hong Kong. My most favorite pair!



What a great collection! Are those Cortinettes? They are so beautiful!


----------



## HipMom

MyTruth -

The patent CL slingbacks are stunning!


----------



## bagpacker

Wow. Lovely shoe collections! 

I have been inspired to post mine too. I'll start with the CLs.....


----------



## bagpacker

The Pradas and a Miu Miu (the 4th one with stones and a bow)


----------



## bagpacker

Choos


----------



## bagpacker

Ginas..... sometimes a girl's gotta have bling


----------



## bagpacker

Left to right: Fuschia Celines, gold python Gucci's, nude Dolce & Gabbana courts and a gold & nude pair Stuart Weitzman with baubles


----------



## bagpacker

Kurt Geiger. Some are KGs some are Carvela. Can't remember which are which. I particulary love the grey with wood effect heels but I've worn them to death and they're on their last legs


----------



## bagpacker

My favourites from my high street collection. Yes, I shop from the high street too! Let's say I'm an equal opportunity shoe lover 

L to R: Red patent platforms from Bertie, grey & neon-green patent platforms, brown platform mary-janes also from Bertie and rose gold multi-strap platforms from Faith (I know, I know, they look like a certain pair of CLs but this rose gold colour is TDF in real life)


----------



## bagpacker

Let's not forget the boots. These are my favourites of the lot...

L to R: Prada riding boots, Prada Sport boots, LK Bennet bow boots and my new-ish Chanel rainboots


----------



## cammy1

Lovely shoes bagPacker, may I ask are those Prada boots current season, reatil price in UK?


----------



## bagpacker

^ Thanks *cammy*. No the Prada boots are A/W 2008 I think. Definitely not this season, sorry.


----------



## bonny_montana

Bagpacker, I love your shoes. they are lovely


----------



## yeliab

OMG, looking at everyone's shoe collection ...  Wow!!  Love them all!!


----------



## Ms.parker123

While my walkin closet is undergoing a total makeover, I used the spare room as my closet. Here is majority of all my shoes.


----------



## Bagspy

^ Wow that's great Ms Parker, when are you gonna do the reveal of you collections?


----------



## Ms.parker123

Well I was waiting untill my closet is completly finished being remodeld. Then I was going to do a nice shoe,and bag reveal!


----------



## bonny_montana

Ms.parker123 said:


> While my walkin closet is undergoing a total makeover, I used the spare room as my closet. Here is majority of all my shoes.


 
WOW WOW WOW....I love it....And I can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## karenab

The main shoes I am wearing for Autumn Winter:


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is my tiny collection


----------



## cammy1

^If that is tiny, my collection must be miniscule- u have a great collection though


----------



## blah956

a majority of the women here have heels! i am way more casual!


----------



## sparkling*diva

vermillion said:


> I am beggining with my sandels
> 
> Macqueen sandels
> Cavalli crystal sandels (hand made with signature of Mr. Cavalli)
> Sergio rossi sandels
> zanotti crystal sandels
> Macqueen sandels



Those Cavalli's are TDF!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thought I'd start taking photos of my shoe collection by starting with my 'pumps:
Top pic: Gucci (by Tom Ford) pumps with gold mini studs
2nd pic: Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps 85mm in Electric Blue, Prada floral silk pumps, Christian Louboutin patent baby blue pumps
3rd pic: Giuseppe Zanotti pumps & Burberry Prorsum Ashley patent Mary Jane pumps in the centre
4th pic: Chanel ballerina pumps (it comes with a metallic lace which I removed as soon as I got them), Marc Jacobs pumps, Patrick Cox peep-toe stiletto's with zip on the back, Stella McCartney Terracotta cork pumps, and my first Stella McCartney shoes (patent pumps - black & green)
Last pic: Stella McCartney pumps (all same style :shame: )


----------



## annemerrick

Beautiful!!!!  I adore the patent pumps!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *annemerrick*! 

My high-heeled 'sandals' (my own pics):








Marni Patent shoes




Top End (non-designer) & Chloe gold sandals







Dries Van Noten shoes




Christian Dior Extreme Python heels, Gucci by Tom Ford silver peep-toe & clearns slingback heels, Prada Ming heels




Stella McCartney heels


----------



## babyontheway

Ms.parker123 said:


> While my walkin closet is undergoing a total makeover, I used the spare room as my closet. Here is majority of all my shoes.



Your collection is stunning- I don't think I have ever seen so many shoes in one room  I can't wait for your reveal


----------



## satinchic20

Hy, girls. 

Can you help me? I am looking for this boots MIU MIU
http://s2.thisnext.com/media/230x230/LEATHER-OVER-THE-KNEE-BOOTS-by_8F22CD9C.jpg

Do you know maybe somewhere in Europe plece for find them? TIA Love


----------



## Elsie87

Here's my designer shoe and boot collection:


















Dior, Sergio Rossi, YSL and Christian Louboutin:







Gucci and Prada:


----------



## LarissaHK

Some addition to my collection




...




...




...


----------



## LarissaHK

...




...




...


----------



## LarissaHK

...




...




...


----------



## LarissaHK

...




...




....


----------



## Megana_

LarissaHK said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


 
Oh I just love those


----------



## J.E

starting with these lovely 15 cm heels! (Sergio Rossi)


----------



## J.E

And here are some more of my favourites... i guess i have over 150 pairs of shoes...

Costume national









Sergio Rossi









Celine









Thats all for now!


----------



## brigadeiro

My collection of wedges:





Stella McCartney patent, wood & metal wedges (left) and Yves Saint Laurent Dada semi-wedges in Platino (right) - these were my wedding shoes, and I have used them countless times since then.




Chloe brown Silverado wedges (left - the heel is actually sculptured narrow/thin from the back), Dries Van Noten patent grey sneaker wedges (right)




Gamins swirly colourful wedges (I fell in love with the candy-colour swirly pattern on the sculptured heel) and Brazilian pink suede lucite wedges (the heel is almost half an inch narrow)


----------



## roussel

Some of my high-end designer shoe collection (Flats and Boots not included)

















And this is how I store them
Doors closed:





Glass doors open.


----------



## P.Y.T.

@roussel -very nice!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Elise87 -that is quite a collection you have there!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! 


*Roussel*: Amazing!!!


----------



## Samia

*roussel * love your shoe collection and I love the way you store them too!


----------



## Ilgin

brigadeiro said:


> My collection of wedges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney patent, wood & metal wedges (left) and Yves Saint Laurent Dada semi-wedges in Platino (right) - these were my wedding shoes, and I have used them countless times since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe brown Silverado wedges (left - the heel is actually sculptured narrow/thin from the back), Dries Van Noten patent grey sneaker wedges (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamins swirly colourful wedges (I fell in love with the candy-colour swirly pattern on the sculptured heel) and Brazilian pink suede lucite wedges (the heel is almost half an inch narrow)


 
Beautiful collection! Love all your shoes ... These Dries wedges are precious, u r so lucky to have them!:sunnies


----------



## atarzzz

I have very few!










These are my favorite!!!!!! Marc Jacobs, so comfy:






Hate these:







Super high Steve Maddens:





10 dollar h&m shoes, ahaha:





BCBG:






And, yes I do realize that basically all my shoes are black, i think i have a problem.


NEED TO DIVERSIFY!!!


----------



## LiLi<3

So many beautiful shoes in this thread!! 



roussel said:


> Some of my high-end designer shoe collection (Flats and Boots not included)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how I store them
> Doors closed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass doors open.


 
Wow, i love how you store your shoes!


----------



## Ania

I have about 50+ pairs of shoes but am moving soon and so currently in the process of renewing my collection... Everything that doesn't fit properly, rubs, is a bit dated or beyond repair is going. 

Here are the pairs that are definitely staying:
(top l-r: Penelope Chilvers suede boots, LfA Nomad boots, black riding boots; middle l-r: French Sole ballet flats, Miu Miu patent flats, Tod's driving mocs, Ferragamo flats, Pedro Miralles flats; bottom l-r: Sergio Rossi sandals, Tory Burch Revas, two pairs of black suede LK Bennet flats, Pierre Hardy for Gap gladiators)


----------



## Ania

A few more 

(l-r: CL Picadors, Miu Miu mermaid pumps, Calvin Klein velvet sandals, Mollini navy d'orsdays)





(l-r: Giuseppe Zanotti sandals, Fendi sandals, Studio TMLS pumps, Miu Miu snakeskin platforms)


----------



## Ania

Ania said:


> A few more
> 
> (l-r: CL Picadors, Miu Miu mermaid pumps, Calvin Klein velvet sandals, Mollini navy d'orsdays)



The CL's are of course called Matador not Picador... 
Slightly airheaded atm - tonsilitis galore!


----------



## troipattes

Sorry, made a mistake... Pictures will follow !


----------



## troipattes

A small part of my gf's collection : 

R.Fabi boots, 1969 black boots and Left&Right half-open boots (the ones I prefer)


----------



## troipattes

Upper : Gianmarco Lorenzi triple platform mules and sandals
Lower : Left&Right sandals


----------



## troipattes

Upper : (forget the first one !), Gucci wooden heels, Gianmarco Lorenzi lace-up sandals
Lower : Giuseppe zanotti wedges, shoesusa made-to measure metal heel mules


----------



## troipattes

Last but not least : The fall/winter 2008/2009 Prada Pumps. She also has the small popeline socklets that go with, in black and in white


----------



## kett

Black satin Christian Louboutin "Caroletta"


----------



## kett

Black patent Gucci "Division"


----------



## kett

Nina Ricci f/w 09 Wedge in silver


----------



## kett

Christian Louboutin "Pique" in luggage


----------



## kett

Yves Saint Laurent black elastic bootie "Divine"


----------



## annemerrick

Kett....I love the Nina Ricci wedges AND the YSL booties!  They are all gorgeous....


----------



## Ilgin

amazing shoes *kett *...


----------



## kett

Christian Louboutin slingback -


----------



## kett

Christian Dior "Miss" gray python


----------



## kett

Diane Von Furstenberg "Opal" wedge


----------



## kett

Christian Louboutin "Greissimo" pump -


----------



## kett

Manolo Blahnik "Campari" pump (urban shoe myth shoe) -


----------



## kett

Alexander McQueen "Marilyn" sequin pump -


----------



## kett

Miu Miu "Capretto" Mary Jane  -


----------



## kett

Miu Miu patent double-strap Mary Jane (the shoe I wore at my wedding reception) -


----------



## kett

Oscar de la Renta jewel and fur pump -


----------



## kett

Stewart Weitzman "Yugo" boot -


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^I have some LAMB ones similar to those!


----------



## kett

I love LAMB, I am amazed at how cute some of the designs are because I have always kind of written off celebrity designers.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Please disregard my previous post. Feel free to comment on shoes posted here.


----------



## clothingguru

*roussel*: i love your miu miu whipstitch pumps!!!!


----------



## Frivole88

i'm lovin' my new chanel camelia rainboots. my hubby bought it for me it in barneys nyc 







http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1109431&d=1274504239


----------



## Frivole88

here's my Lanvin pouf maryjanes. the original price is $750 but i only got these for $299 plus tax at barneys shoe sale.


----------



## luv1218

*Kristinlorraine* &#8211; I love love love these rainboots!  They are so amazing!  The maryjanes are also fabulous and a great deal!  Congrats!


----------



## monap_1981

so cute! 



kristinlorraine said:


> i'm lovin' my new chanel camelia rainboots. my hubby bought it for me it in barneys nyc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1109431&d=1274504239


----------



## monap_1981

Love those purple KGs! 



bonny_montana said:


>


----------



## Frivole88

thanks luv and monap!


----------



## anniepersian

Heres a few of mine........im starting a collection!!!!!

Gucci mules in denim










Chanel rubber ballet pumps
















My new (to me) Manolo Blahnik satin slingbacks!


----------



## anniepersian

My Gina "adonis" sandals in gold crystal











The same in silver!











My new (to me) Gina high strappy sandals


----------



## anniepersian

My zara crystal sandals

















My new (to me) YSL tributes in black patent!-low heel version







I have more but i'll do them later tonight.........


----------



## miss gucci

^^very nice love the gucci shoes and chanel ,,


----------



## Ms.parker123

Wow Love all the shoes here =)))))

P.S. My closet is finished and all ready. Reveal coming really soon!!!!


----------



## Samia

My humble shoe collection:

1st row (left to right):Regular brands
Steve Madden, Steve by Steve Madden, Tommy Hilfiger, BCBG Girls, Steve Madden, Timberland

2nd row: Some Designer
Sergio Rossi, Manolo Blahnik, Stuart Weitzman x 3, John Galliano

3rd row: Contemporary/ High Street
Jimmy Choo for H&M, MbMJ, Angel, Tahari X2, Kenneth Cole, See by Chloe


----------



## Scorpion-ness

^^ nICE...i LUV UR SERGIO ROSSI SHOES.


----------



## Ilgin

beautiful! love the Gallianos!


----------



## kett

Beautiful! I adore those pink Gallianos.


----------



## miss gucci

beautiful,,love those manolos.


----------



## Purgi13

Gucci Mirror Argento Heels S/S 2007





Christian Louboutin Striped Wedges




Laurence Decade Karung Gold Python Heels




Stella McCartney Seaweed Raffia Sandal S/S 2007




Yves Saint Laurent Vichiny Heels S/S 2007




I thought I'd throw in my favourite pair of vintage heels
Rene Caovilla black satin & crystal slingbacks


----------



## terrablanca

oh my, your Rene Caovilla slingbacks are gorgeous!  are they comfy too?


----------



## luv1218

Amaing collection Purgi!!  I love the YSL!


----------



## Purgi13

Not as comfy as I would like them to be. Alot of vintage shoes unfortunately are not very comfy at all!!!


----------



## Purgi13

Thanks luv. Those are my fav pair of YSL's


----------



## lls

Smoothoprter, I love your zebra and leopard print Manolos!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm in shoe heaven. I'll post mine...as soon as I get photos of all of them. How about a taste, in the meantime?


----------



## BattyBugs

Christian Louboutin Booties





Christian Louboutin Ballerina Flats (these are in transit)





Christian Louboutin Slingbacks





Dolce & Gabbana Slides





Delman Slingbacks





Chanel Boots





I'll add the rest once I get to my weekend & have time to get photos.


----------



## soleilbrun

I love, love, love the YSLs



Purgi13 said:


> Gucci Mirror Argento Heels S/S 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Striped Wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laurence Decade Karung Gold Python Heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney Seaweed Raffia Sandal S/S 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Vichiny Heels S/S 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd throw in my favourite pair of vintage heels
> Rene Caovilla black satin & crystal slingbacks


----------



## glitterintheair

Hello fellow shoe lovers  I am usually lurking around the LV forum but recently I have found myself wanting to start up a shoe collection 

Here is my extremely modest start at collecting designer shoes. I have many other Nine West, Aldo, etc shoes plus a hundred pairs of sandals but I was too lazy to bring those out lol.

I bought almost all of these in the past 2 months, so hopefully my collection will continue to grow! Thanks for letting me share 

Manolos:






CL:




Burberry:




Jimmy Choo & Prada:




Stuart Weitzman and Guess (I threw these in cause I love the metallic)


----------



## pinkgoldfish

^^ lovely guess shoes!


----------



## baglady2006




----------



## kett

Those LV wedges are so pretty!


----------



## baglady2006

kett said:


> Those LV wedges are so pretty!


 

thank you!!


----------



## cheyqua

oh *baglady2006* your LV shoes are so pretty. the ballerina flats and the wedges are my fave


----------



## SassySarah

baglady - would you mind telling me how sizing runs on the LV flats?  I am eying a pair but there is nowhere near me to try them on.  I am usually 8.5 us, 39 Christian Louboutin, so am wondering how LV runs?  TIA!


----------



## Luxe Diva

Great shoes, I especially like the Damier Azur wedge sandals.


----------



## baglady2006

SassySarah said:


> baglady - would you mind telling me how sizing runs on the LV flats? I am eying a pair but there is nowhere near me to try them on. I am usually 8.5 us, 39 Christian Louboutin, so am wondering how LV runs? TIA!


 

I usually have to go up half a size for LV, my reg. size is 8/38 however I always end up with 38.5  btw,  I'm actually ordering a pair of boots on their site atm  I can't decide if I'm going to need a 38.5 or even a 39.


----------



## baglady2006

cheyqua said:


> oh *baglady2006* your LV shoes are so pretty. the ballerina flats and the wedges are my fave


 
Thanks, the ballerinas are indeed one of my most comfortable shoes, love them.


----------



## baglady2006

Luxe Diva said:


> Great shoes, I especially like the Damier Azur wedge sandals.


 

thank you! I have yet to wear these past ten minutes, lol.


----------



## SassySarah

baglady2006 said:


> I usually have to go up half a size for LV, my reg. size is 8/38 however I always end up with 38.5  btw,  I'm actually ordering a pair of boots on their site atm  I can't decide if I'm going to need a 38.5 or even a 39.



Thank you so much for your help.  About to order my first LV flats!


----------



## baglady2006

SassySarah said:


> Thank you so much for your help. About to order my first LV flats!


 

yay, congrats to you!! btw, they are really good at exchaging at the stores in case the shoes don't fit you.


----------



## SoxFan777

<----- Another lover of the LV wedge sandals... must look great on!


----------



## Flufff

- Double -


----------



## Flufff

- Double -


----------



## Flufff

This is my shoe collection  Almost every shoe was cheaper then 50 Euro's.
I can't afford high-end shoes, but I absolutely love my collection. Enjoy


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Giuseppe Zanotti is my favorite brand for comfort


----------



## Blondballerina

My reva collection are the only shoes I have a pic of.  them


----------



## cheyqua

*Flufff* are you serious they cost you less than 50euros??? they're so pretty!! you're a smart shoe-shopper!  may I know what brand(s) are they?

*IcookIeatIshop* your zanottis are very lovely! 

*Blondballerina* such a beautiful collection you have! really adore the black & white ones. so pretty


----------



## fleurfleur

Ladies ... should i get Gucci Pumps or Miu Miu Glitter Wedges


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Blondballerina said:


> My reva collection are the only shoes I have a pic of.  them



Love these! Are they comfortable?


----------



## kett

Thanks for sharing Fluff! Great collection.


----------



## mrsronaldo

Brian Atwood maniacs


----------



## mrsronaldo

Elizabeth and James


----------



## GirlieShoppe

mrsronaldo said:


> Brian Atwood maniacs


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^ I second that!!!


----------



## kett

both are gorgeous mrsronaldo!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*mrsronaldo* they look fabulous!

Here is my Prada sport wedge collection.  They are the most comfortable walking shoes ever made


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Nice!  It is always marvelous to wear a comfy shoe!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Thank you *annemerrick* btw nice blog! Congrats on your recent finds, especially the gorgeous SR heels. I couldn't believe the prices you paid for all that gorgeous stuff


----------



## P.Y.T.

Great shoes ladies!!!!!

Eta: can someone please tell me where I can find those Brian Atwood nude pumps?? Ive 
been looking for a size 5 or 51/2 for the longest....

Btw, mrs ronaldo they look wonderful on you!


----------



## cassandra22007

First of all, I can't believe I've been on TPF for over a year and I have never seen this thread before!! I've basically died and gone to shoe heaven. 

Anyway, I'm gonna post my pics now, hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## cassandra22007

OK, I don't recall all the details for each pair of shoes but basically they are all from 2007-current and have all been purchased at either Barney's, Saks, NM, BG, or my personal favorite- Hu's Shoes in DC. Most have been bought on sale. The only pair missing is my bright pink 2007 NM 100th anniversary Manolos's (my very first pair) which are in for repairs. I'll post them when they come back to me!

First up: Manolo Blanik


----------



## cassandra22007

Next: Jimmy Choo


----------



## cassandra22007

Next: YSL


----------



## cassandra22007

Alexander McQueen


----------



## cassandra22007

Christian Louboutin (sadly I only have one pair), Sergio Rossi and Sergio Rossi for Puma


----------



## cassandra22007

Stella McCartney, Barbara Bui and Donna Karen Collection


----------



## cassandra22007

Maison Martin Margiela: early 1980's Berlin replica, 1980 France replica (tall boots), and my newest pair the black cutoff boots


----------



## cassandra22007

Finally: Gucci, Dior and Prada.

The Prada perforated boots have been a nightmare since I took them out of the box... I love them so much but one of them has been slowly falling apart every time I wear them . I've had to do some minor surgery on them which has helped but it still makes me really sad.


----------



## cassandra22007

And here is one of the whole collection showing how I store them (some are in the boxes). 

You can see my bags over on "my bag showcase!"

Enjoy everyone! It has been a pleasure seeing all your beautiful shoes !


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Nice collection, *cassandra*!


----------



## Ilgin

fabulous collection, *cassandra*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Lovely collections, ladies!


----------



## kett

You have a wonderful collection! I kept thinking, oh! those are my favorite, no those! No those! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emmyloulou1989

Wow, some of (all of!) these collections are so gorgeous and inspiring! I actually sat down with a cup of tea and flicked through the pages with wonder! 

You have inspired me to post my modest (very modest) collection. As a student (and living in Australia where I have very limited access to stores that sell designers shoes) it is hard to firstly find and secondly afford beautiful shoes, but I will show you what I have amassed so far. This is a combination of Designer and "high street", I will only show you the heels too because my flats are just boring! 

(ps. if the posting of this images doesn't work I apologize, it is my first time doing this)




Bottom Row (L-R)NKY nude patent & grey suede sandals, Bally blue pumps, Jimmy Choo hamlet, Christian Louboutin Viva lolo, Christian Louboutin Insectika, Christian Louboutin Orlan, Christian Louboutin Bloody Mary

2nd Row (L-R): Zara blue suede, Top Shop Nude double zip, Mollini Pink Satin, Mollini Cream patent & black ribbon, Juicy Couture Black Glitter, Moschino Cheap and Chic Gold peep toe, Alaia Black patent "escarpin bride?"

3rd Row (L-R): Witchery Silver and Black Stripe Peeptoe, Urban Soul Tan Wedges, Nine West Nude Peep Toe, Top End Black pump, Sachi Jewel Sandal, What For? White pump with yellow bow, Nine West Gold sandal.

Back Row (L-R): Halston OTK suede boots, Mollini OTK suede boots, RobertRobert Tan knee high boots, Unknown Brand Knee High boots, Wittner Black suede stud ankle boots, Betts grey ankle boots, VW for Melissa Ankle boots.  

And here are some more photos of the boots as it is hard to see them in the above images




Thankyou for letting me share


----------



## kdo

Oh no, can't see your pics.


----------



## emmyloulou1989

Fixed it I think!

Not very technologically minded when it comes to this sort of thing. I have internet shopping down to a fine art, but posting photos are not my forte!

Hope you can see them now!


----------



## kett

Great collection!


----------



## emmyloulou1989

Thankyou! 

It is a work in progress, a long way to go yet! 

Where would the fun be though if it was complete  hunting down the next pair is the most exciting part.


----------



## am2022

lovely collection~


cassandra22007 said:


> And here is one of the whole collection showing how I store them (some are in the boxes).
> 
> You can see my bags over on "my bag showcase!"
> 
> Enjoy everyone! It has been a pleasure seeing all your beautiful shoes !


----------



## indypup

*emmy*, I LOVE your Bloody Marys!  You have a lot of great shoes!


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

Everybody's collection is gorgeous and amazing, made me inspired and share mine collections!

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff212/msegundo/purse_forum/DSC02405.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff212/msegundo/purse_forum/DSC02404.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff212/msegundo/purse_forum/DSC02402.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff212/msegundo/purse_forum/DSC02400.jpg


----------



## kdo

Wow, great collections everyone!!  Great eye candy!


----------



## AjT

some of my favourites: Gucci, Valentino x2, MiuMiu, Alexander McQueen

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7182&pictureid=67998

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7182&pictureid=67997

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7182&pictureid=67996

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7182&pictureid=68022


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ajda said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7182&pictureid=68022



Ajda, you look great!


----------



## fabulous&broke

this thread is exactly why i became a shoe addict!!! too many pretty shoes!! and i mean, really, who can resist? 

anyways, my turn! (sans the flat & heeled sandals.. too lazy to take their pics!)

*colored flats:*




1st (L to R)  miu miu, bottega veneta, casadei, sigerson Morrison
2nd  casadei, tory burch, repetto, tapeet by vicini
3rd  tibi, kate spade, jeffrey campbell, luxury rebel
4th  tory burch, tory burch, daniblack, kate spade

*black flats:*




1st (L to R)  miu miu, sigerson morrison, sigerson morrison, kate spade
2nd  loeffler randall, taryn rose, repetto, tory burch
3rd  anne klein NY, pour la victoire, sam edelman, tahari
4th  all black, nine west, bruno magli, steve madden


*colored heels:*




1st (L to R)  christian louboutin, manolo blahnik, manolo blahnik, giuseppe zanotti
2nd  sergio rossi, kate spade, lautre chose, butter
3rd  pour la victoire, costume national, beverly feldman, maloles
4th  nine west, nine west, charles & keith, charles & keith (Singaporean brand)

*black heels:*





1st (L to R)  jimmy choo, jimmy choo, miu miu, yves saint laurent
2nd  bottega veneta, dolce and gabanna, stuart weitzman, stuart weitzman
3rd  ferragamo, butter, cole haan, tahari
4th  ted baker, marks & spencer, charles & keith, charles & keith


----------



## fabulous&broke

and this is my (and my sister's - hers is the left side) shoe closet --


----------



## chloe_chanel

fabulous&broke, I love your shoe storage system! That's a concept I had in mind. Thanks for showing it off.


----------



## witchy_grrl

*fabulous&broke*, your collection is AMAZING...and AMAZINGLY NEAT, LOL. 
Where did you get all those clear boxes? That's pretty ingenius!!


----------



## randr21

omg, i love how organized and neat you and your sis are...and I can tell you have very classic tastes in shoes.


----------



## misspinkles

fabulous&broke - your collection is amazing.


----------



## linhhhuynh

SO jealous of all these gorgeous shoes!  might post my modest collection one day. . .


----------



## am2022

wow! so organized ! love it!



fabulous&broke said:


> and this is my (and my sister's - hers is the left side) shoe closet --


----------



## calotine

What a fabulous thread ! So amazing shoes, I'm so jealous of lots of huge collection

Now I have to show you my own collection even if I think it is more boring because I only like classic pump.

Here we go, the first part of my collection, the ones what they are currently my favorites





1st Row Left to right : Sergio Rossi, L'Autre Chose, New Look, Aerosoles,
2nd Row L to R : Repetto, André, Morgan, New Look
3rd Row L to R : Christian Louboutin  , André, Russell & Bromleys
4th Row L to R : Repetto, New Look


----------



## my4boys

Just finished my shoe room/office


----------



## chicjean

^ that's amazing!!!!


----------



## Gerry

That's ^^^^ like 100 pairs or so,isn't it? So nice and organized! You make me feel better about my tons of pairs of shoes!


----------



## ash8




----------



## Nolia

I didn't take pictures of all of my shoes.  The ones I wear on an everyday basis are pretty worn so I just left them out LOL.  

Missing:
- 1 pair of Black Pumps
- 1 pair of Black Flats
- 1 pair of Black Boots





















And my first pair of CLs


----------



## missgiannina

I keep the shoes that i wear the most in the case.


----------



## missgiannina

Shoes that i dont wear often, 






my sneakers and DBF sneakers


----------



## kett

missgiannina - you have everything so well organized, it all looks great! Are those cabinets built in or free standing, I just love them?


----------



## missgiannina

kett said:


> missgiannina - you have everything so well organized, it all looks great! Are those cabinets built in or free standing, I just love them?



they are actually billy book cases that i secured onto the wall,its amazing how they fit perfectly in the space i had


----------



## gordon92

I finally figured out a great way to organize my shoes! I don't like any of the commerical shoes racks because the shoes are uncovered and I don't want them to get dusty. I bought a wire shelving unit from Menards for about $55 and three cases of shoe boxes from The Container Store. The shelves can be set to fit stacks of three boxes, although one shelf will be just a tad too short. So I made the bottom shelf the 'short' shelf and put the whole unit on 1" blocks (I drilled holes about 1/8" deep in the tops to keep the blocks from slipping out from under the shelf). Voila! Each shelf can hold a dozen pairs of shoes - and the top can hold even more.

Then I took pics of all of my shoes and printed them on full sheet label paper. Even thought the shoe boxes are clear, it's sometimes hard to tell what shoes are in the boxes. The whole thing fits in a 20" by 36" space behind my bedroom door. It all cost about $145, but I figure if my husband can pay that much for a box to hold his cigars, I can spend that on storage for my shoes!


----------



## chicjean

*gordon92*, i'd love to see some photos! sounds pretty neat


----------



## gordon92

chicjean said:


> *gordon92*, i'd love to see some photos! sounds pretty neat


 
I inserted photos in my post ... didn't they come through?


----------



## chicjean

gordon92 said:


> I inserted photos in my post ... didn't they come through?



I don't think so


----------



## gordon92

chicjean said:


> I don't think so


 
I'll try posting links....

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?pictureid=75695&albumid=7935&dl=1301491535&thumb=1

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?pictureid=75692&albumid=7935&dl=1301491133&thumb=1

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?pictureid=75694&albumid=7935&dl=1301491133&thumb=1


----------



## kett

missgiannina said:


> they are actually billy book cases that i secured onto the wall,its amazing how they fit perfectly in the space i had



Well they look fantastic, they look so much more elegant than the Billy usually looks to me.


----------



## chicjean

gordon92 said:


> I'll try posting links....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?pictureid=75695&albumid=7935&dl=1301491535&thumb=1
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?pictureid=75692&albumid=7935&dl=1301491133&thumb=1
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?pictureid=75694&albumid=7935&dl=1301491133&thumb=1



:/ Do the links work for anyone else? Or is my computer just being weird...


----------



## gordon92

They don't work on my iphone - and I can't see the pics in the original post -  but they work on both of my laptops ....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

First all, sorry if I have spelling errors, I'm spanish and am learning to speak english! 

Hi all dear girls! 
Since I saw Khloe Kardashian's shoe closet I'm without words...
I imagine that many of us also have own shoe closet. Well, I think there isn't a thread like this, so I start this new thread for all to share our entire shoe collection, what I mean is to post photos where show all the shoes of your colletion, hope you understand what I mean. Let's go!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA




----------



## CRISPEDROSA




----------



## CelticLuv

What a cute idea!

My closet is shown in my collection thread as well as my avatar. 
Here it is, recent as of today.

*OPEN*



*CLOSED*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*CelticLuv* amazing shoe closet!


----------



## jeshika

i posted this in my thread but here are all my fancy shoes...











and an un-updated picture of my less fancy shoes... some have left me for new and better homes... and i have had a couple new babies join the family... Will update soon!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*jeshika* you got a lot of pairs! Wow


----------



## PyAri

This pic is from Oct 2010.  Luckily several pairs have left and joined since then.  I need to convince DBF to take an updated pic.


----------



## jeshika

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *jeshika* you got a lot of pairs! Wow



thanks! yes i do... much to dBF's dispeasure!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

missgiannina said:


> I keep the shoes that i wear the most in the case.



love your closet

I really need to organize my stuff.... lol


----------



## missgiannina

CEC.LV4eva said:


> love your closet
> 
> I really need to organize my stuff.... lol



 thanks


----------



## LeeLee1098

Here's a slide show of my collection. I have a few "higher end" pieces, but they're all good eye candy IMO  

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee


----------



## Malaan

I am in the process of shooting them individually but until then. Here's a sneak peek!


----------



## renavie

Authenticlux your collection of shoes are so nice. Your feet is so sexy to look when you wear high heels with the some  like tie. It's so perfect.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

My humble yet beloved collection, ranging from ninewest to designer lables.


----------



## tremorviolet

Here's a pic of mine in my tiny, messy bedroom.  Collection has changed a bit, this is from last year, but not a lot.  I've been on a pretty strict no buy for a while (and trying to wear out shoes I already own).


----------



## BlingADing

http://granola2glam.blogspot.com/2011/04/no-outfit-today-but.html


----------



## BlingADing

removing duplicate post


----------



## Ilgin

qiuqiuimg said:


> My humble yet beloved collection, ranging from ninewest to designer lables.


 
Nothing humble about it!! Love your organization!


----------



## kett

Can't wait to see more Malaan!

qiuqiuimg - Gorgeous collection, I love the variety.

tremorviolet - oooh, pretty - I see some gorgeous pairs in there.

BlingaDing - Very cute, I love the way you laid everything out together.


----------



## Ladyincobalt

PyAri said:


> This pic is from Oct 2010.  Luckily several pairs have left and joined since then.  I need to convince DBF to take an updated pic.


Awesome loubie collection!!! Love how you took the pict too


----------



## Ladyincobalt

CRISPEDROSA said:


>


One word. WOW!!! That is an insanely amazing collection of black on red CLs love


----------



## Windelynn

jeshika - u have a spike fetish!!!
PyAri - incredulous collection!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

tremorviolet said:


> Here's a pic of mine in my tiny, messy bedroom.  Collection has changed a bit, this is from last year, but not a lot.  I've been on a pretty strict no buy for a while (and trying to wear out shoes I already own).



Beautiful collection! are those purple declics 140?


----------



## Chris_Jessica_1

I brought these high heels for my beautiful girlfriend jess's xmas gift in Dec 2010 @ Harrods London.

These are totally stunning heels and she wears them out in evenings and to cocktail bars, and as usual she looks supremely gorgeous. Pretty much can be worn with anything

These cost £300 and are ''Nude peep toe shoe from Beatrix Ong featuring an embellished lace mesh with small binding trim. Item ID : 10050695 Measurements : heel : 12 cm , wedge : 3 cm''

Unfortunately these are not being made or sold anymore.

I personally prefer closed toe high heels, but these are an exception.

Chris

s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/lyst-static/photos/2010/11/10/beatrix-ong-nude-naida-peep-toe-beige-product-2-623903760_full.jpeg
s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/lyst-static/photos/2010/11/10/beatrix-ong-nude-naida-peep-toe-beige-product-1-623741043_full.jpeg 
s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/lyst-static/photos/2010/11/10/beatrix-ong-nude-naida-peep-toe-beige-product-3-623933636_full.jpeg
s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/lyst-static/photos/2010/11/10/beatrix-ong-nude-naida-peep-toe-beige-product-4-624111646_full.jpeg
s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/lyst-static/photos/2010/11/10/beatrix-ong-nude-naida-peep-toe-beige-product-5-624151416_full.jpeg


----------



## Chris_Jessica_1

polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=25047097
polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=25047093
polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=23504970


----------



## attytudesh

crispedrosa said:


>


amazing


----------



## attytudesh

jeshika said:


> i posted this in my thread but here are all my fancy shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an un-updated picture of my less fancy shoes... some have left me for new and better homes... and i have had a couple new babies join the family... Will update soon!


I love those spikes!!! Are they a pain to walk in?


----------



## susu1978

Wow, ladies you have an amazing collection.

My collection is still growing






Top row:
Left to right: Manolo + Sergio rossi + Sergio rossi + Moschino + Moschino


----------



## susu1978

Second row:
left to right : Giusseppe zanoti + Giusseppe zanoti + YSL + Mcqueen + Valention


----------



## susu1978

Third row:

left to right : Stuart Weitzman + Stuart Weitzman + Stuart Weitzman + Christian Loboutin + Christian Loboutin 

Fourth row :

left to right : Pierre Hardy + Badgely Mishka + Dona Karan + Jimmy Choo ( H & M)+ Jimmy Choo ( H & M)


----------



## susu1978

Fifth row:

left to right : D & G boots + MBMJ + Michael Kors + Tory Burch + Tory Burch 

Sixth row : Hale Bop + Tahari + Alfani + Jill Sander + Belle by Sigerson Morrisson + Belle by Sigerson Morrisson


----------



## chanel*liz

*Need to get some updated pictures (these are about 7 months old or so), but here's a little of what I have*






Christian Louboutin, Prada, YSL, Jimmy Choo, Burberry, Manolo Blahnik, Casadei, Dior... 






Gucci, Fendi, Dior, Jimmy Choo, LV flats, Chanel flats, L.A.M.B, Oscar de la Renta, YSL, Rene Caovilla (one of my fav designers ever)






Part of my Christian Louboutin collection


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chanel*liz said:


> *Need to get some updated pictures (these are about 7 months old or so), but here's a little of what I have*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin, Prada, YSL, Jimmy Choo, Burberry, Manolo Blahnik, Casadei, Dior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci, Fendi, Dior, Jimmy Choo, LV flats, Chanel flats, L.A.M.B, Oscar de la Renta, YSL, Rene Caovilla (one of my fav designers ever)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of my Christian Louboutin collection



 do you have a collection thread yet for CL?


----------



## chanel*liz

LouboutinHottie said:


> do you have a collection thread yet for CL?


 
.. not a very good one though, the picture quality isn't too great and I seriously need to update it... which I'm planning on doing soon!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chanel*liz said:


> .. not a very good one though, the picture quality isn't too great and I seriously need to update it... which I'm planning on doing soon!!



Good! You have a hell of a collection from those pics, cannot wait to see the updates.


----------



## raleighgoods

jeshika said:


> i posted this in my thread but here are all my fancy shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an un-updated picture of my less fancy shoes... some have left me for new and better homes... and i have had a couple new babies join the family... Will update soon!


jealous!! wow what a collection!! loving your studs and leopard!!


----------



## am2022

Wow!!  Now im not so guilty anymore !!!




chanel*liz said:


> *Need to get some updated pictures (these are about 7 months old or so), but here's a little of what I have*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin, Prada, YSL, Jimmy Choo, Burberry, Manolo Blahnik, Casadei, Dior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci, Fendi, Dior, Jimmy Choo, LV flats, Chanel flats, L.A.M.B, Oscar de la Renta, YSL, Rene Caovilla (one of my fav designers ever)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of my Christian Louboutin collection


----------



## chanel*liz

^LOL yes, i have a bit of a shoe addiction problem


----------



## jeNYC

*Chanel* - So jealous 

here's my small louboutin collection



























and my friend trying them out











and then me


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Love your shoes *Jen*!!! You look fab too


----------



## chanel*liz

jeNYC said:


> *Chanel* - So jealous
> 
> here's my small louboutin collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then me


 
love all your strass CL's and the leopard madame butterfly bootie pump.. gorgeous


----------



## DTowngirl12

Here's my tiny collection  Just starting to collect shoes because it's a very expensive habit and I'm in college right now so some of the shoes I REALLY lust after are not quite practical right now. The shoes in the back really aren't worth showing LOL  BTW if anyone can ID the chanel boots as what style they are I would really really appreciate it! It says nothing on the box and I haven't been able to find a picture of them anywhere!


----------



## DTowngirl12

jeNYC said:


> *Chanel* - So jealous




 DROOL over your MBBs!!!!!


----------



## Abtrust

http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa324/allisontrustyt/IMG_0111.jpg

Here's a general photo of most everything!  Some of my favs are Louboutin, Isabel Marant, Alaia


----------



## Abtrust




----------



## Abtrust

Abtrust said:


> http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa324/allisontrustyt/IMG_0111.jpg
> 
> Here's a general photo of most everything!  Some of my favs are Louboutin, Isabel Marant, Alaia


Back row- Givenchy booties, Proenza Schouler (fall 2009 lace-up booties), Balmain (suede buckle boots), Repetto, missing spot are Valentino bow boots, Balenciaga (also have them in brown), and Alaia thigh high boots

2nd row- Louboutin leopard boots, Isabel Marant (Otway boots), Marsell, Louboutin, Louboutin (black python with mesh and a leopard bow), Louboutin (Deva booties), Isabel Marant (ankle cuff heels), Alaia

3rd row- YSL (Tribute in gray flannel), Celine, Prada (crystal chandelier heels), Phillip Lim, Manolo, YSL (Tribute in blue patent leather), Michael Kors, Alaia, Alaia

4th row- Alexander Wang, Chanel clogs, Prada, Opening Ceremony, Louboutin, Derek Lam, Louboutin Rollerball flats

Also random flats to the right.  As you can see, I like a shoe with a little fun and sass!  I'll try to take individual photos one of these days!


----------



## Ilgin

DTowngirl12 said:


> Here's my tiny collection  Just starting to collect shoes because it's a very expensive habit and I'm in college right now so some of the shoes I REALLY lust after are not quite practical right now. The shoes in the back really aren't worth showing LOL BTW if anyone can ID the chanel boots as what style they are I would really really appreciate it! It says nothing on the box and I haven't been able to find a picture of them anywhere!


 
LOVE the Chanel boots!! You have a lovely collection and those Glenys... After seeing your mod pics, I went ahead and tried on a pair of Palermo espadrilles but sadly they didn't work for me. I couldn't zip them up!:weird: How I wish I could wear this style ...


----------



## bestiuta

my small collection


----------



## SimplisticBelle

@CelticLuv Really nice collection!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

jeNYC said:


> *Chanel* - So jealous
> 
> here's my small louboutin collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow your collection is amazing i love every pair


----------



## jeNYC

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> jeNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel* - So jealous
> 
> here's my small louboutin collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow your collection is amazing i love every pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww thanks for the comment!
Click to expand...


----------



## skeleta

My current favorite nine pairs:




Top shelf left to right: topshop, jeffrey campbell, sam edelman and aldo.
Bottom L2R: freepeople lace-ups, chloe sevigny mary ellens, aldo, topshop riding boots, jeffrey campbell.


----------



## lilflobowl

Top row: Miu Miu booties, Miu Miu peeptoes, Cesare Paciotti slingbacks, Fendi suede heels
Second row: Repetto block heels (black patent), Repetto ballet flats (red patent), Repetto ballet flats (white leather), Balenciaga Mocassin flats, Tokidoki for Onitsuka flats, Initial black lace brogues
Third row: Balenciaga suede + stingray wedges, CL Nude VPs (strass project after red ink transferred  ), CL Nude Haltes (100s), CL Black Spiked Yolandas 




Top row: Giuseppe Zanotti Leather cut-out boots, CL MBB, CL Burgundy Eel Altadamas, Charlotte Olympia Teal Velvet Ostrich-embossed Gretas
Second row: CL Zebra Tigresse Wedges, CL Cramberry New Simples, CL Black Patent Lillians, Valentino Lilac Bow D'orsays
Third row: Sergio Rossi Silver Python Heels, CL Satin White Yoyos (strass project to be embarked on), CL Barbie Pink Ron Rons, CL Black Spiked Pigalles (100s)


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jeNYC said:


> *Chanel* - So jealous
> 
> here's my small louboutin collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then me


 
I love your strass shoes!



DTowngirl12 said:


> Here's my tiny collection  Just starting to collect shoes because it's a very expensive habit and I'm in college right now so some of the shoes I REALLY lust after are not quite practical right now. The shoes in the back really aren't worth showing LOL  BTW if anyone can ID the chanel boots as what style they are I would really really appreciate it! It says nothing on the box and I haven't been able to find a picture of them anywhere!


 
I love your Jimmy Choos!


----------



## jamamcg

I'm going to mix things up a bit.
I'm a guy so hear is my shoe collection.






Back row L to R: Alexander McQueen for Puma, Alexander McQueen for Puma, Alexander McQueen, Lanvin, Gucci, Gucci and Raf Simons.

Front row L to R:  Vivienne Westwood, John Fluevog, Kurt Geiger, Alexander McQueen Gucci, Gucci and Gucci.

I also have these.






From L to R: Garage (purchased for a drawing project at school) Louboutin's (bought for my model to wear at a fashion show) and Alexander McQueen (bought because they are a work of art)


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Abtrust said:


>



Love your shoe collection!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

jamamcg said:


> I'm going to mix things up a bit.
> I'm a guy so hear is my shoe collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back row L to R: Alexander McQueen for Puma, Alexander McQueen for Puma, Alexander McQueen, Lanvin, Gucci, Gucci and Raf Simons.
> 
> Front row L to R:  Vivienne Westwood, John Fluevog, Kurt Geiger, Alexander McQueen Gucci, Gucci and Gucci.
> 
> I also have these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L to R: Garage (purchased for a drawing project at school) Louboutin's (bought for my model to wear at a fashion show) and Alexander McQueen (bought because they are a work of art)



great shoe collection


----------



## jamamcg

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> great shoe collection



Thank you very much


----------



## bn999

jeNYC said:


> *Chanel* - So jealous
> 
> here's my small louboutin collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then me



@jeNYC, you collection is absolutely TDF!! gorgeous girls deserve gorgeous shoes


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

The ever growing collection. Tried to arrange by colors and style but ran out of space so it's not very organized now :0(


----------



## nicz_x

IcookIeatIshop said:


> The ever growing collection. Tried to arrange by colors and style but ran out of space so it's not very organized now :0(


 

urm, this is AMAZING! I wish I was this organised with my shoes.


----------



## AEGIS

i love how they're organized and arranged!



lilflobowl said:


> Top row: Miu Miu booties, Miu Miu peeptoes, Cesare Paciotti slingbacks, Fendi suede heels
> Second row: Repetto block heels (black patent), Repetto ballet flats (red patent), Repetto ballet flats (white leather), Balenciaga Mocassin flats, Tokidoki for Onitsuka flats, Initial black lace brogues
> Third row: Balenciaga suede + stingray wedges, CL Nude VPs (strass project after red ink transferred  ), CL Nude Haltes (100s), CL Black Spiked Yolandas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row: Giuseppe Zanotti Leather cut-out boots, CL MBB, CL Burgundy Eel Altadamas, Charlotte Olympia Teal Velvet Ostrich-embossed Gretas
> Second row: CL Zebra Tigresse Wedges, CL Cramberry New Simples, CL Black Patent Lillians, Valentino Lilac Bow D'orsays
> Third row: Sergio Rossi Silver Python Heels, CL Satin White Yoyos (strass project to be embarked on), CL Barbie Pink Ron Rons, CL Black Spiked Pigalles (100s)


----------



## kett

jamamcg - it's so fun to see a guy collection! They are all fantastic, but I have to agree - those McQueens are a work of art.


----------



## rdgldy

It is such a pleasure to see all these awesome collections.


----------



## jamamcg

kett said:


> jamamcg - it's so fun to see a guy collection! They are all fantastic, but I have to agree - those McQueens are a work of art.



Thank you very much you made my day .


----------



## qtcoco

since we are counting down to 2012 , here is my small 2011 designer collection


----------



## LVoepink

qtcoco said:


> since we are counting down to 2012 , here is my small 2011 designer collection


 
Great designer collection!


----------



## qtcoco

thanks LVoepink, boy was counting the boxes while I took the pics... he said thats on average 2 and half month a pair


----------



## Necromancer

qtcoco said:


> since we are counting down to 2012 , here is my small 2011 designer collection


 
They're all really lovely.


----------



## Girl X

My poor laptop, I've been drooling for ages now!


----------



## Kayapo97

qtcoco said:


> thanks LVoepink, boy was counting the boxes while I took the pics... he said thats on average 2 and half month a pair


qtcoco,

love your collection, especially the black ribbon ones, those CLs also look nice but how do you find walking in those pin heels, what are they 120?


----------



## qtcoco

Kayapo97 said:


> qtcoco,
> 
> love your collection, especially the black ribbon ones, those CLs also look nice but how do you find walking in those pin heels, what are they 120?


 
yes, they are 120, and as much as i'm in denial, i have to say: i can't walk in them 
i'm not sure if its just this particular style, or if its similar with other pin heel styles...
these ones I have is definitely harder to balance, and difficult to walk in....


----------



## Kayapo97

qtcoco said:


> yes, they are 120, and as much as i'm in denial, i have to say: i can't walk in them
> i'm not sure if its just this particular style, or if its similar with other pin heel styles...
> these ones I have is definitely harder to balance, and difficult to walk in....


I wondered becuase I have a pair of pin heel boots (pucci from last summer), which I find okay to wear (although not for a lot of walking), but that is probably because the boot gives extra support around the ankle!

Perhaps others with pin heel styles can suggest if they have similar experience or not?

Are you going to keep them or sell them?


----------



## jamamcg

Kayapo97 said:


> I wondered becuase I have a pair of pin heel boots (pucci from last summer), which I find okay to wear (although not for a lot of walking), but that is probably because the boot gives extra support around the ankle!
> 
> Perhaps others with pin heel styles can suggest if they have similar experience or not?
> 
> Are you going to keep them or sell them?



Every time i see heels that thin i cannot help but picture these Mugler shoes


----------



## qtcoco

jamamcg said:


> Every time i see heels that thin i cannot help but picture these Mugler shoes


 
omg, i thought mine are not made for walking, but these ones are not even for standing?



Kayapo97 said:


> I wondered becuase I have a pair of pin heel boots (pucci from last summer), which I find okay to wear (although not for a lot of walking), but that is probably because the boot gives extra support around the ankle!
> 
> Perhaps others with pin heel styles can suggest if they have similar experience or not?
> 
> Are you going to keep them or sell them?


 
I'm still unsure, that's why I haven't worn them out yet, only parade them around in the house from time to time... there is a good chance of letting them go, coz I need to consider my weak back as well...


----------



## sidneysmama

jamamcg said:


> Every time i see heels that thin i cannot help but picture these Mugler shoes



yikes! they look very scary...and uncomfortable!!


----------



## princess KG

ChenChen said:


> Thanks to *j'aime_vuitton* for letting me know about this thread!
> 
> Here are pics of my favorite Marc Jacobs shoes (I love this guy!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a better detail pic of the burgundy-ish shoes in the middle:


wow!!!these look stunning!


----------



## ChenChen

princess KG said:


> wow!!!these look stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Here are updated piccies of my shoe collection *

http://www.corystyle.com/blog/2012/02/wheres-waldo-updated-closet-piccies.html

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016300cb758a970d-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016761c0f535970b-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016761c0f5b3970b-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0168e6dcb78d970c-pi


----------



## sedatedrainbow

calisnoopy said:


> *Here are updated piccies of my shoe collection *
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/blog/2012/02/wheres-waldo-updated-closet-piccies.html
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016300cb758a970d-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016300cb758a970d-pi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016761c0f535970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016761c0f535970b-pi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016761c0f5b3970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016761c0f5b3970b-pi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0168e6dcb78d970c-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0168e6dcb78d970c-pi


 
I absolutely LOVE your collection. You've got a great mixture of classics and trendy pieces. There's the practical uggs along with the skyhigh stilettos!

Do you toss the boxes? The boxes are a hinderance to me in choosing my shoes, but I have a hard time throwing away those beautiful boxes. With a closet organized like yours, I think I'd wear my shoes more often (and of course, you get to stare at those beauties)


----------



## TeeBee

vermillion said:


> from winter 06'
> hermes
> Boots from left sergio rossi 2 pairs, zanotti 2 pairs
> Louboutins
> boots Vicini
> Vicini crystal sandels


Those leopard print boots?  A thousand times yes!


----------



## calisnoopy

sedatedrainbow said:


> I absolutely LOVE your collection. You've got a great mixture of classics and trendy pieces. There's the practical uggs along with the skyhigh stilettos!
> 
> Do you toss the boxes? The boxes are a hinderance to me in choosing my shoes, but I have a hard time throwing away those beautiful boxes. With a closet organized like yours, I think I'd wear my shoes more often (and of course, you get to stare at those beauties)


 
awww you're too sweet!!!

my style IS kind of all over the place but if i could best describe it in a few words, it would be "comfy casual"...but i DO have an affinity for anything sparkly, sequins, embellished, bright colors...my bf tells me everything in my closet just sparkles hahaha

i toss out just about all shoe boxes...it would have been awesome to keep but i think id need another house for all the shoe and handbag boxes...i dont even keep handbag boxes which i know a lot of people would shudder knowing that...

i try to keep it organized and easily visible...it helps, or else i totally forget what i have =X


----------



## Ilgin

part of my shoe collection excluding knee high and otk boots:




favorite pumps ever- CO black velvet Dolly


sneaks- IM Beketts and CL Louis


newest additions; Sergio Rossi uptown booties and Burberry Prorsum parka buckle boots


----------



## Nadjalista

You all were sooo busy 
What a lovely shoes collections!
I will gladly show you my small collection, really small... (I have just one pair of Louboutins)... But every other pair is special for me to


----------



## gothic_girl8

j'aime_vuitton said:


> Go ahead, shoe fans! Showcase your shoe collection in this thread! Include all the info about your items: name/style, size, cost, when purchased, in other words, any info that would be useful to others. This will be a nice reference for everyone and this way we won't have to search all over the glass slipper sub-forum.


I'm not sure if my pic will appear, but I've just blogged about my weekend task of rearranging my office/closet to reorganize my shoe collection:
http://www.bigfootstrikesagain.com/2012/02/26/updated-shoe-storage-completed/
bigfootstrikesagain.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/DSCN1172.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

bestiuta said:


> my small collection


 
I love your floral Kenzo... do they have a style name? TIA


----------



## Mlendra

My Camper collection/family as of today! I fear more are to be added soon, the SS12 collection is adorable! 

More photos in my collection thread here.


----------



## Mlendra

calisnoopy said:


> *Here are updated piccies of my shoe collection *
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/blog/2012/02/wheres-waldo-updated-closet-piccies.html
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016300cb758a970d-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016300cb758a970d-pi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016761c0f535970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016761c0f535970b-pi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016761c0f5b3970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016761c0f5b3970b-pi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0168e6dcb78d970c-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0168e6dcb78d970c-pi



I'm really loving your Fendi rain boots in the third picture. So cute!


----------



## Mlendra

LarissaHK said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The perfect boots...so beautiful!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Mlendra said:


> I'm really loving your Fendi rain boots in the third picture. So cute!



awww thankssss


----------



## LarissaHK

Mlendra said:


> The perfect boots...so beautiful!!


 
Thank you *Mlendra *


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Everybody has a beautiful collection.


----------



## mharri20

Seeing all of your ladies' AMAZING show collections got me inspired to post my small collection  I've only been collecting for about a year and I'm a college student so it's not a big collection yet but I'm working on it! I only showed my high end shoes since they are my favorites.

Not pictured: Jimmy Choo Emerald in nude, Burberry plaid flats, Tory Burch Reva black/gold flats, various Frye boots, Sam Edelman Lorissa spiked shoes in black and nude, and other Sam Edelman, Jeffrey Campbell, and Steve Madden shoes I have for going out so they don't get ruined!

Pictured Below: (named from L to R)

First picture: My nude collection
Dior  'Miss Dior' Python, YSL Tribtoos 102mm, Sergio Rossi Crystal Cachet, and Jimmy Choo Zena sandals (my first pair of high end shoes!!)

Second pic: My Chanel shoes
Not sure the style #'s of any of these since I do not keep the boxes (no room!)

Third pic: My Louboutins
Simple pump, Declic in patent, and my python 4A platforms that are insanely tall!!

Fourth pic: Boots (I only have a couple higher end boots besides my Frye)
Jimmy Choo black.gold motorcycle boots, and my Valentino motorcycle ruffle OTK boots (my absolute favorite boots I have ever seen!)

Last pic: My family! hopefully it will grow soon  I had a few other shoes but to make room for new ones ive sold them sadly...I still think I've done well for the last year!

Thanks for letting me share! I hope to have collections like some of you ladies some day!


----------



## sbhav

mharri20 said:


> Seeing all of your ladies' AMAZING show collections got me inspired to post my small collection  I've only been collecting for about a year and I'm a college student so it's not a big collection yet but I'm working on it! I only showed my high end shoes since they are my favorites.
> 
> Not pictured: Jimmy Choo Emerald in nude, Burberry plaid flats, Tory Burch Reva black/gold flats, various Frye boots, Sam Edelman Lorissa spiked shoes in black and nude, and other Sam Edelman, Jeffrey Campbell, and Steve Madden shoes I have for going out so they don't get ruined!
> 
> Pictured Below: (named from L to R)
> 
> First picture: My nude collection
> Dior  'Miss Dior' Python, YSL Tribtoos 102mm, Sergio Rossi Crystal Cachet, and Jimmy Choo Zena sandals (my first pair of high end shoes!!)
> 
> Second pic: My Chanel shoes
> Not sure the style #'s of any of these since I do not keep the boxes (no room!)
> 
> Third pic: My Louboutins
> Simple pump, Declic in patent, and my python 4A platforms that are insanely tall!!
> 
> Fourth pic: Boots (I only have a couple higher end boots besides my Frye)
> Jimmy Choo black.gold motorcycle boots, and my Valentino motorcycle ruffle OTK boots (my absolute favorite boots I have ever seen!)
> 
> Last pic: My family! hopefully it will grow soon  I had a few other shoes but to make room for new ones ive sold them sadly...I still think I've done well for the last year!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I hope to have collections like some of you ladies some day!


I'm in love with your YSL suede tribtoos!


----------



## mharri20

sbhav said:
			
		

> I'm in love with your YSL suede tribtoos!



Thanks!! They are my newest addition  I haven't worn them yet but they are AMAZING and will go with everything! 

On another note...I actually got one more pair of shoes to add to the collection the other day (the day after I posted collection pics of course!) they are so comfy!

(I'm posting this from my phone and hoping it works! I've been on vacation without wifi so my Internet use is limited!)


----------



## Kurt H

Nice Louboutins good collection to


----------



## dotcomgirl

mharri20 said:
			
		

> Seeing all of your ladies' AMAZING show collections got me inspired to post my small collection  I've only been collecting for about a year and I'm a college student so it's not a big collection yet but I'm working on it! I only showed my high end shoes since they are my favorites.
> 
> Not pictured: Jimmy Choo Emerald in nude, Burberry plaid flats, Tory Burch Reva black/gold flats, various Frye boots, Sam Edelman Lorissa spiked shoes in black and nude, and other Sam Edelman, Jeffrey Campbell, and Steve Madden shoes I have for going out so they don't get ruined!
> 
> Pictured Below: (named from L to R)
> 
> First picture: My nude collection
> Dior  'Miss Dior' Python, YSL Tribtoos 102mm, Sergio Rossi Crystal Cachet, and Jimmy Choo Zena sandals (my first pair of high end shoes!!)
> 
> Second pic: My Chanel shoes
> Not sure the style #'s of any of these since I do not keep the boxes (no room!)
> 
> Third pic: My Louboutins
> Simple pump, Declic in patent, and my python 4A platforms that are insanely tall!!
> 
> Fourth pic: Boots (I only have a couple higher end boots besides my Frye)
> Jimmy Choo black.gold motorcycle boots, and my Valentino motorcycle ruffle OTK boots (my absolute favorite boots I have ever seen!)
> 
> Last pic: My family! hopefully it will grow soon  I had a few other shoes but to make room for new ones ive sold them sadly...I still think I've done well for the last year!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I hope to have collections like some of you ladies some day!



I love your shoes!  Classic and edgy pairs.  Great mix!  The black/gray python is awesome!!!  Want them *grin*!

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## ellegreene

Brian Atwood Maniac in Nude (140mm), Burberry Prorsum Sandals, Christian Louboutin Very Prive, Jimmy Choo Vita in Gold Glitter Fabric and Jimmy Choo Vibe in Black Glitter Fabric.


----------



## edsbgrl

mharri20 said:


> Seeing all of your ladies' AMAZING show collections got me inspired to post my small collection  I've only been collecting for about a year and I'm a college student so it's not a big collection yet but I'm working on it! I only showed my high end shoes since they are my favorites.
> 
> Not pictured: Jimmy Choo Emerald in nude, Burberry plaid flats, Tory Burch Reva black/gold flats, various Frye boots, Sam Edelman Lorissa spiked shoes in black and nude, and other Sam Edelman, Jeffrey Campbell, and Steve Madden shoes I have for going out so they don't get ruined!
> 
> Pictured Below: (named from L to R)
> 
> First picture: My nude collection
> Dior  'Miss Dior' Python, YSL Tribtoos 102mm, Sergio Rossi Crystal Cachet, and Jimmy Choo Zena sandals (my first pair of high end shoes!!)
> 
> Second pic: My Chanel shoes
> Not sure the style #'s of any of these since I do not keep the boxes (no room!)
> 
> Third pic: My Louboutins
> Simple pump, Declic in patent, and my python 4A platforms that are insanely tall!!
> 
> Fourth pic: Boots (I only have a couple higher end boots besides my Frye)
> Jimmy Choo black.gold motorcycle boots, and my Valentino motorcycle ruffle OTK boots (my absolute favorite boots I have ever seen!)
> 
> Last pic: My family! hopefully it will grow soon  I had a few other shoes but to make room for new ones ive sold them sadly...I still think I've done well for the last year!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I hope to have collections like some of you ladies some day!



Love those Rossi crystals!


----------



## Perfect Day

mharri20 said:
			
		

> Seeing all of your ladies' AMAZING show collections got me inspired to post my small collection  I've only been collecting for about a year and I'm a college student so it's not a big collection yet but I'm working on it! I only showed my high end shoes since they are my favorites.
> 
> Not pictured: Jimmy Choo Emerald in nude, Burberry plaid flats, Tory Burch Reva black/gold flats, various Frye boots, Sam Edelman Lorissa spiked shoes in black and nude, and other Sam Edelman, Jeffrey Campbell, and Steve Madden shoes I have for going out so they don't get ruined!
> 
> Pictured Below: (named from L to R)
> 
> First picture: My nude collection
> Dior  'Miss Dior' Python, YSL Tribtoos 102mm, Sergio Rossi Crystal Cachet, and Jimmy Choo Zena sandals (my first pair of high end shoes!!)
> 
> Second pic: My Chanel shoes
> Not sure the style #'s of any of these since I do not keep the boxes (no room!)
> 
> Third pic: My Louboutins
> Simple pump, Declic in patent, and my python 4A platforms that are insanely tall!!
> 
> Fourth pic: Boots (I only have a couple higher end boots besides my Frye)
> Jimmy Choo black.gold motorcycle boots, and my Valentino motorcycle ruffle OTK boots (my absolute favorite boots I have ever seen!)
> 
> Last pic: My family! hopefully it will grow soon  I had a few other shoes but to make room for new ones ive sold them sadly...I still think I've done well for the last year!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I hope to have collections like some of you ladies some day!



Loving your collection, the Dior pythons especially.


----------



## mharri20

Thank you guys!! Sorry for not being able to quote I'm on my phone and it hasn't been working for me lately :/


----------



## Sincerelycass11

mharri20 said:


> Thank you guys!! Sorry for not being able to quote I'm on my phone and it hasn't been working for me lately :/



Me neither! you're using the app right? Its quite frustrating! :/


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Not everything, but just a few of my favorites on display


----------



## LeeLee1098

My modest (and growing) collection of designer shoes:

YSL multi-color Tributes on the table to the left
CL collection in the rear:
"I Love" Espadrilles
"Burlina" mary jane peeps
"Catch Me" booties
"Decollete" pumps
"Rolando" patent pumps

Front:
(2) pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti - red patent and tortoise peep
Jimmy Choo wedges
D&G pink slingback peeps


----------



## LVoepink

LeeLee1098 said:


> My modest (and growing) collection of designer shoes:
> 
> YSL multi-color Tributes on the table to the left
> CL collection in the rear:
> "I Love" Espadrilles
> "Burlina" mary jane peeps
> "Catch Me" booties
> "Decollete" pumps
> "Rolando" patent pumps
> 
> Front:
> (2) pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti - red patent and tortoise peep
> Jimmy Choo wedges
> D&G pink slingback peeps



I love your collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Not everything, but just a few of my favorites on display



You have a beautiful collection. What are those black heels with the spikes from? They look amazing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LeeLee1098 said:


> My modest (and growing) collection of designer shoes:
> 
> YSL multi-color Tributes on the table to the left
> CL collection in the rear:
> "I Love" Espadrilles
> "Burlina" mary jane peeps
> "Catch Me" booties
> "Decollete" pumps
> "Rolando" patent pumps
> 
> Front:
> (2) pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti - red patent and tortoise peep
> Jimmy Choo wedges
> D&G pink slingback peeps



You have gorgeous collection!


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Not everything, but just a few of my favorites on display



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## fumi

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Not everything, but just a few of my favorites on display



You have an amazing taste in shoes! I love all the Jimmy Choo shoes!




LeeLee1098 said:


> My modest (and growing) collection of designer shoes:
> 
> YSL multi-color Tributes on the table to the left
> CL collection in the rear:
> "I Love" Espadrilles
> "Burlina" mary jane peeps
> "Catch Me" booties
> "Decollete" pumps
> "Rolando" patent pumps
> 
> Front:
> (2) pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti - red patent and tortoise peep
> Jimmy Choo wedges
> D&G pink slingback peeps



You have a great collection! I love the Louboutins in your avatar!


----------



## megt10

Here is a non updated pic of my shoe collection.


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Here is a non updated pic of my shoe collection.



Wow! Very impressive collection! It looks like you have every CL under the sun


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Wow! Very impressive collection! It looks like you have every CL under the sun


 Thank you Fumi, I have a lot of CL to be sure but recently have added a bunch of other designer shoes and need to update my pics this week. For the longest time I wouldn't even look at other designers but I got a couple of pairs of Manolo Blahnik & Dior and was so impressed with the quality and comfort of the shoes that I now am looking at and purchasing a lot of different designers . I just got 3 pairs of Chanel shoes that I pre-saled from Saks.


----------



## jen_sparro

megt10 said:


> Here is a non updated pic of my shoe collection.



Woah, that is a serious shoe collection! Your cabinets are lovely, did you have these custom made?


----------



## megt10

jen_sparro said:


> Woah, that is a serious shoe collection! Your cabinets are lovely, did you have these custom made?



Thanks Jen I did have them custom made. I had my whole closet custom made out of empty space over my master bath. That is what started the shoe collection, lol. I just had 2 more shelves added a few days ago to accommodate more shoes. The pic I posted was from this past winter now the boots are in another closet and it is all about summer sandals and pumps. I need to organize and take some updated pics.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Here is a non updated pic of my shoe collection.



I'm so jealous! You have a beautiful collection! I haven't seen your outfit of the day posts anymore. =( You always have beautiful outfits!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm so jealous! You have a beautiful collection! I haven't seen your outfit of the day posts anymore. =( You always have beautiful outfits!



Aw thank you lavender I had about a month that I couldn't wear heels at all when I hurt my knee. Now that my knee is better and I am back in some of my CL I will probably be posting more pics in that thread. I have been posting in the DVF thread but wearing lower non CL shoes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Aw thank you lavender I had about a month that I couldn't wear heels at all when I hurt my knee. Now that my knee is better and I am back in some of my CL I will probably be posting more pics in that thread. I have been posting in the DVF thread but wearing lower non CL shoes.



I'm looking forward to your outfit of the day posts. =)


----------



## Flyboy2

This is only a very small portion of my shoe's more then half are buried in the closet where I wear them daily I will do another closet clean out in the fall, I did one in the early spring and I had 189 pairs at last count.


----------



## megt10

Here are updated photos of my shoe collection. I had an extra shelf added to my shoe closets but it still wasn't enough to handle the overflow of flat sandals. I added them underneath my shirts and sweaters and put the shoes that were too tall in a cabinet that held jewelry boxes, photos etc. Dear God, I have more shoes coming too from the recent sales.


----------



## Fee4zy

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are updated photos of my shoe collection. I had an extra shelf added to my shoe closets but it still wasn't enough to handle the overflow of flat sandals. I added them underneath my shirts and sweaters and put the shoes that were too tall in a cabinet that held jewelry boxes, photos etc. Dear God, I have more shoes coming too from the recent sales.



Your collection is amazing.  I want a shoe closet so bad.  I'm actually thinking about converting a cabinet that displays my vintage Pyrex collection into a shoe cabinet.  One day.


----------



## megt10

Fee4zy said:


> Your collection is amazing.  I want a shoe closet so bad.  I'm actually thinking about converting a cabinet that displays my vintage Pyrex collection into a shoe cabinet.  One day.



Thank you so much. There are a lot of ladies here who have done similar things. You can get cabinets also at places like Ikea.


----------



## am2022

wow.. loving all the shoe closets!!! makes me want to fix my closet... maybe next spring...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Here are updated photos of my shoe collection. I had an extra shelf added to my shoe closets but it still wasn't enough to handle the overflow of flat sandals. I added them underneath my shirts and sweaters and put the shoes that were too tall in a cabinet that held jewelry boxes, photos etc. Dear God, I have more shoes coming too from the recent sales.



I love your collection Meg! I especially love the Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly. I'm still searching for those unfortunately they are so hard to find in my size.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are updated photos of my shoe collection. I had an extra shelf added to my shoe closets but it still wasn't enough to handle the overflow of flat sandals. I added them underneath my shirts and sweaters and put the shoes that were too tall in a cabinet that held jewelry boxes, photos etc. Dear God, I have more shoes coming too from the recent sales.



 I want to be like you when I grow up megt10!! I want a shoe closet!! Beautiful megt! I think we may be the same size, do if you ever decide to get rid of some of yours, you let me know!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your collection Meg! I especially love the Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly. I'm still searching for those unfortunately they are so hard to find in my size.


What size do you need Lavender? I will keep an eye out for you.



wannaprada said:


> I want to be like you when I grow up megt10!! I want a shoe closet!! Beautiful megt! I think we may be the same size, do if you ever decide to get rid of some of yours, you let me know!


 You got it wanna if I need to get rid of shoes I will let you know . I did actually get rid of a bunch of shoes already. I know it is hard to tell . I have more everyday shoes in DH's closet and all my boots are living in the office closet. Boots take up too much shelf space.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> What size do you need Lavender? I will keep an eye out for you.
> 
> You got it wanna if I need to get rid of shoes I will let you know . I did actually get rid of a bunch of shoes already. I know it is hard to tell . I have more everyday shoes in DH's closet and all my boots are living in the office closet. Boots take up too much shelf space.



Yeah, it is a tad bit hard to tell! Lol!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Yeah, it is a tad bit hard to tell! Lol!


 Yeah I know.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> What size do you need Lavender? I will keep an eye out for you.
> 
> I'm a size 38. Thanks meg!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

I Am getting ready to move and pulled out some of my shoes..here are my valentinos, chanels, miu mius, chloes, louboutins, and Kate spades!  I have other brands such as Tory and coach but haven't got to those yet...or my boots lol!

I wish pulling all my things out like this would make me not want more...but now all I see is holes in my collection!  I need some red and nude stat!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I Am getting ready to move and pulled out some of my shoes..here are my valentinos, chanels, miu mius, chloes, louboutins, and Kate spades!  I have other brands such as Tory and coach but haven't got to those yet...or my boots lol!
> 
> I wish pulling all my things out like this would make me not want more...but now all I see is holes in my collection!  I need some red and nude stat!!




You have a beautiful collection!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

megt10 said:


> Here are updated photos of my shoe collection. I had an extra shelf added to my shoe closets but it still wasn't enough to handle the overflow of flat sandals. I added them underneath my shirts and sweaters and put the shoes that were too tall in a cabinet that held jewelry boxes, photos etc. Dear God, I have more shoes coming too from the recent sales.



All I can say is DAMMNNN! Go girl!


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> All I can say is DAMMNNN! Go girl!


 Thank you.  I need to update again, lol. I don't know how I turned into such a shoe girl but I am.


----------



## megt10

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I Am getting ready to move and pulled out some of my shoes..here are my valentinos, chanels, miu mius, chloes, louboutins, and Kate spades! I have other brands such as Tory and coach but haven't got to those yet...or my boots lol!
> 
> I wish pulling all my things out like this would make me not want more...but now all I see is holes in my collection! I need some red and nude stat!!


 Your shoes are gorgeous. I know what you mean about always seeing where you could use another pair .


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> Here are updated photos of my shoe collection. I had an extra shelf added to my shoe closets but it still wasn't enough to handle the overflow of flat sandals. I added them underneath my shirts and sweaters and put the shoes that were too tall in a cabinet that held jewelry boxes, photos etc. Dear God, I have more shoes coming too from the recent sales.


 
Oh wow that is some impressive collection you have!


----------



## Cullinan

Wow!

I'm new to the Forum, not sure how to upload pics yet but your collections are awesome, so bear with me and I'll just describe my modest collection - I've had to give up my beloved stilettos as I have severe osteoporosis of the spine and both hips....

Any way, my current collection comprised:

Crockett and Jones black French Calf monk shoes
Gaziano and Girling black Oxford shoes
Timberland tan nubuck ankle boots
Timberland custom indigo nubuck ankle boots
Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals
Fitflops super navy Gogh suede sandals
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Up XP trainers

Ordered last week:
John Lobb black box leather black buckle booties

More nice shoes planned in the future


----------



## Myrkur

megt10 said:


> Here are updated photos of my shoe collection. I had an extra shelf added to my shoe closets but it still wasn't enough to handle the overflow of flat sandals. I added them underneath my shirts and sweaters and put the shoes that were too tall in a cabinet that held jewelry boxes, photos etc. Dear God, I have more shoes coming too from the recent sales.



shoe heaven!!


----------



## Myrkur

mharri20 said:


> Seeing all of your ladies' AMAZING show collections got me inspired to post my small collection  I've only been collecting for about a year and I'm a college student so it's not a big collection yet but I'm working on it! I only showed my high end shoes since they are my favorites.
> 
> Not pictured: Jimmy Choo Emerald in nude, Burberry plaid flats, Tory Burch Reva black/gold flats, various Frye boots, Sam Edelman Lorissa spiked shoes in black and nude, and other Sam Edelman, Jeffrey Campbell, and Steve Madden shoes I have for going out so they don't get ruined!
> 
> Pictured Below: (named from L to R)
> 
> First picture: My nude collection
> Dior  'Miss Dior' Python, YSL Tribtoos 102mm, Sergio Rossi Crystal Cachet, and Jimmy Choo Zena sandals (my first pair of high end shoes!!)
> 
> Second pic: My Chanel shoes
> Not sure the style #'s of any of these since I do not keep the boxes (no room!)
> 
> Third pic: My Louboutins
> Simple pump, Declic in patent, and my python 4A platforms that are insanely tall!!
> 
> Fourth pic: Boots (I only have a couple higher end boots besides my Frye)
> Jimmy Choo black.gold motorcycle boots, and my Valentino motorcycle ruffle OTK boots (my absolute favorite boots I have ever seen!)
> 
> Last pic: My family! hopefully it will grow soon  I had a few other shoes but to make room for new ones ive sold them sadly...I still think I've done well for the last year!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I hope to have collections like some of you ladies some day!


My sister has the same YSL, I have them in black and I love the Jimmy Choo biker boots, I want the fur lined one!


----------



## Myrkur

PyAri said:


> This pic is from Oct 2010.  Luckily several pairs have left and joined since then.  I need to convince DBF to take an updated pic.



nice picture!


----------



## Myrkur

Nolia said:


> I didn't take pictures of all of my shoes.  The ones I wear on an everyday basis are pretty worn so I just left them out LOL.
> 
> Missing:
> - 1 pair of Black Pumps
> - 1 pair of Black Flats
> - 1 pair of Black Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first pair of CLs



Nice louboutins!


----------



## Myrkur

mrsronaldo said:


> Brian Atwood maniacs



gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Myrkur said:


> shoe heaven!!


 Thanks Myrkur, I am kind of obsessed with shoes .


----------



## Nolia

Myrkur said:


> Nice louboutins!



Thank you!  Wow that post was so long ago!  Haha, my Louboutin collection has grown substantially.


----------



## Myrkur

Nolia said:


> Thank you!  Wow that post was so long ago!  Haha, my Louboutin collection has grown substantially.



Show me!


----------



## PyAri

Myrkur said:


> nice picture!



Thank you =)


----------



## cheyqua

Ladies, your shoe collections are so neat and pristine!! I was wondering, do you actually wear them? Most of my shoes are beaten up and not in perfect shape. *ashamed*


----------



## wannaprada

Here's a majority of my collection.  Thanks for letting me share. 

First, my Louboutins:






Next, my Manolo Blahniks:





My Prada:





And here are my YSLs, Jimmy Choo's, a pair of Miu Miu, Gucci, & Zanotti:


----------



## wannaprada

And a pair of Dior's!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Here's a majority of my collection.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> First, my Louboutins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, my Manolo Blahniks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Prada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my YSLs, Jimmy Choo's, a pair of Miu Miu, Gucci, & Zanotti:



You have such an incredible, well-rounded collection! 
I love how colorful your Manolo collection is.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Here's a majority of my collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> First, my Louboutins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, my Manolo Blahniks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Prada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my YSLs, Jimmy Choo's, a pair of Miu Miu, Gucci, & Zanotti:


 Wanna you have a stunning shoe collection. Love them all.


----------



## megt10

cheyqua said:


> Ladies, your shoe collections are so neat and pristine!! I was wondering, do you actually wear them? Most of my shoes are beaten up and not in perfect shape. *ashamed*


 I wear a good portion of my shoes. Some of my shoes though were not as well thought out. I bought them for the way they looked as opposed to how practical they would be for daily use. Since then I am trying to stick to lower heels for me that means 120 or below. I find this heel height easy to walk in for long periods of time. I have also branched out from my CL shoes and have added a lot of MB which I find to be much more comfortable and easy to wear on a daily basis.


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> You have such an incredible, well-rounded collection!
> I love how colorful your Manolo collection is.






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Wanna you have a stunning shoe collection. Love them all.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Flip88

wannaprada said:


> Here's a majority of my collection.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> First, my Louboutins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, my Manolo Blahniks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Prada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my YSLs, Jimmy Choo's, a pair of Miu Miu, Gucci, & Zanotti:



Gorgeous collection


----------



## wannaprada

^^Thanks Flip!


----------



## Kayapo97

wannaprada said:


> Here's a majority of my collection.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> First, my Louboutins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, my Manolo Blahniks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Prada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my YSLs, Jimmy Choo's, a pair of Miu Miu, Gucci, & Zanotti:


Wanna,

lovely collection thanks for sharing it. Love the Manolo BBs, one of my favs


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Kaya! The BB's are also one of my favorites. I've worn my black suede ones so much, I need to send them to Leather Spa for some loving TLC!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Here is my small YSL collection..


----------



## wannaprada

Mi_Lan said:
			
		

> Here is my small YSL collection..



Nice YSL collection!


----------



## hunniesochic

wannaprada said:


> Here's a majority of my collection.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> First, my Louboutins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, my Manolo Blahniks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Prada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my YSLs, Jimmy Choo's, a pair of Miu Miu, Gucci, & Zanotti:





Mi_Lan said:


> Here is my small YSL collection..




You ladies have a fabulous collection of shoes!!!


----------



## wannaprada

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> You ladies have a fabulous collection of shoes!!!



Thanks hunnie!


----------



## kett

Wannaprada - what a great collection! I love those prada oxford heels.


----------



## wannaprada

kett said:
			
		

> Wannaprada - what a great collection! I love those prada oxford heels.



Thanks Kett! I really like the oxfords also but they are a tad bitt tight on the top of my foot, around where the coin would go, which I think is weird. As a result, I've only worn them a couple of times and may actually end up selling them.


----------



## New-New

I'm a guy and a bit into shoes. One of my shoe racks broke so now they just sit on the floor because they won't fit into my closet. Here's about a little more than a third of the collection.


----------



## megt10

New-New said:


> I'm a guy and a bit into shoes. One of my shoe racks broke so now they just sit on the floor because they won't fit into my closet. Here's about a little more than a third of the collection.


 You have some great looking shoes New. Love a guy that likes shoes .


----------



## Cullinan

megt10 said:


> I wear a good portion of my shoes. Some of my shoes though were not as well thought out. I bought them for the way they looked as opposed to how practical they would be for daily use. Since then I am trying to stick to lower heels for me that means 120 or below. I find this heel height easy to walk in for long periods of time. I have also branched out from my CL shoes and have added a lot of MB which I find to be much more comfortable and easy to wear on a daily basis.




Wow - you have trillions of shoes!!!

I used to wear Manolos and Ferragomos but I went through them so quickly...

Now my collection consists of:

1.Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes - getting quite worn but ok if it's not a smart occasion
2.Gaziano and Girling made to measure black calf Oxfords with rubber soles -I could walk for ages in comfort in these!!!
3,4. Fitflops Gogh suede sandals - one pair black, one Super Navy
I use these as house slippers
5,6.Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups XPS - 2 identical pairs as they're so comfy!!
7. Timberland tan nubuck walking boots - years old and unworn for ages
8. Timberland custom indigo nubuck walking boots - also unworn for ages
9. John Lobb ankle black box leather buckle booties - being made for me now but not ready before the winter...


----------



## megt10

Cullinan said:


> Wow - you have trillions of shoes!!!
> 
> I used to wear Manolos and Ferragomos but I went through them so quickly...
> 
> Now my collection consists of:
> 
> 1.Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes - getting quite worn but ok if it's not a smart occasion
> 2.Gaziano and Girling made to measure black calf Oxfords with rubber soles -I could walk for ages in comfort in these!!!
> 3,4. Fitflops Gogh suede sandals - one pair black, one Super Navy
> I use these as house slippers
> 5,6.Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups XPS - 2 identical pairs as they're so comfy!!
> 7. Timberland tan nubuck walking boots - years old and unworn for ages
> 8. Timberland custom indigo nubuck walking boots - also unworn for ages
> 9. John Lobb ankle black box leather buckle booties - being made for me now but not ready before the winter...


 Yes, I do have a lot of shoes. I am going to try downsizing my collection. The pics that I posted are still only a portion of my shoes. I have a bunch of mid range shoes that I am going to give away. I never wear them anymore and they are just taking up space. Turns out one of my friends wears the same size I do and would love them. So that makes it really easy for me to part with them.


----------



## Champers21

My Chanel collection


----------



## Champers21

My loubotin collection


----------



## Champers21

My Charlotte Olympia collection


----------



## Champers21

My Jimmy Choos


----------



## Champers21

My Hermes Collection


----------



## Champers21

And lastly my manolos n others


----------



## wannaprada

Champers21 said:
			
		

> And lastly my manolos n others



Wow Champers! Your collection is A-Mazing!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

Champers21 said:


> My Chanel collection





Champers21 said:


> My loubotin collection





Champers21 said:


> My Charlotte Olympia collection





Champers21 said:


> My Jimmy Choos





Champers21 said:


> My Hermes Collection





Champers21 said:


> And lastly my manolos n others



_Love your collection !!!!!_


----------



## am2022

OMG!!! Your collection is TDF!!! 






Champers21 said:


> My Chanel collection


 


Champers21 said:


> My loubotin collection


 


Champers21 said:


> My Charlotte Olympia collection


 


Champers21 said:


> My Jimmy Choos


 


Champers21 said:


> My Hermes Collection


 


Champers21 said:


> And lastly my manolos n others


----------



## Champers21

Thanks everyone!!! Will try to get the family pic of my flats up soon


----------



## megt10

Champers21 said:


> My loubotin collection



Wow, loving all of your shoes.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

i love my wall


----------



## fumi

qiuqiuimg said:


> i love my wall



You have a spectacular collection!  I want!


----------



## Tarhls

qiuqiuimg said:
			
		

> i love my wall



I do believe you have my version of shoe heaven happening at your house.

Jaw dropping... Love how they are displayed and the shoes too


----------



## megt10

qiuqiuimg said:


> i love my wall


 Gorgeous shoe collection and I love the way they are displayed. Fantastic job!


----------



## tnc2002

*Here is my small and boring shoe collection...*

1st row, left to right: CL Lady Daf, CL Echasse, CL Cork Marpletown, CL Marpoil, Enzo Angiolini

2nd row, left to right: CL Filo, CL Decollete, Fendi Superstar, Alexander Birman

3rd row, left to right: CL Bruges, CL Suede Bruges, CL Sequined Decollete, Sergio Zelcer sequined booties


----------



## Tarhls

tnc2002 said:
			
		

> Here is my small and boring shoe collection...
> 
> 1st row, left to right: CL Lady Daf, CL Echasse, CL Cork Marpletown, CL Marpoil, Enzo Angiolini
> 
> 2nd row, left to right: CL Filo, CL Decollete, Fendi Superstar, Alexander Birman
> 
> 3rd row, left to right: CL Bruges, CL Suede Bruges, CL Sequined Decollete, Sergio Zelcer sequined booties




I LOVE your collection. I cannot chose my favorites.
Thanks for sharing &#128151;


----------



## Champers21

Finally!!!
My flats and my shoe "wall"


----------



## tnc2002

Just added the final addition to my CL collection....

Bottom left: CL Feticha Botta Boots 

Now I am officially on a ban


----------



## megt10

Champers21 said:


> Finally!!!
> My flats and my shoe "wall"


 


tnc2002 said:


> Just added the final addition to my CL collection....
> 
> Bottom left: CL Feticha Botta Boots
> 
> Now I am officially on a ban


 Gorgeous shoes ladies and I love the way that they are displayed.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Champers21 said:


> My Jimmy Choos



aaaaaah! you have the Teazer!!!! Such an amazing shoe!


----------



## wannaprada

tnc2002 said:
			
		

> Just added the final addition to my CL collection....
> 
> Bottom left: CL Feticha Botta Boots
> 
> Now I am officially on a ban



Nice collection! May I ask what type of cabinetry that is and where you got it from? Thanks!


----------



## wannaprada

Champers21 said:
			
		

> Finally!!!
> My flats and my shoe "wall"



Wow! Love the shoe wall!!


----------



## zoe_big

love all ur shoes !!


----------



## tnc2002

wannaprada said:


> Nice collection! May I ask what type of cabinetry that is and where you got it from? Thanks!


Target


----------



## ynz

Here is my shoe collection!!


----------



## layd3k

Champers21 said:
			
		

> Finally!!!
> My flats and my shoe "wall"



O.M.G. You have my most favourite brand of flats!! Chanel and Tods!!! So jealous!!


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Wow!
> 
> I'm new to the Forum, not sure how to upload pics yet but your collections are awesome, so bear with me and I'll just describe my modest collection - I've had to give up my beloved stilettos as I have severe osteoporosis of the spine and both hips....
> 
> Any way, my current collection comprised:
> 
> Crockett and Jones black French Calf monk shoes
> Gaziano and Girling black Oxford shoes
> Timberland tan nubuck ankle boots
> Timberland custom indigo nubuck ankle boots
> Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals
> Fitflops super navy Gogh suede sandals
> Sketchers black nubuck Shape Up XP trainers
> 
> Ordered last week:
> John Lobb black box leather black buckle booties
> 
> More nice shoes planned in the future


j

For Christmas I'm getting an identical pair of the Sketchers as they've been discontinued and are so practical

I've chosen a designer pair of shoes but have to wait until I've paid off the boots (just a deposit so far lol)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ynz said:


> View attachment 1900731
> 
> 
> Here is my shoe collection!!



I love your collection!


----------



## fumi

ynz said:


> View attachment 1900731
> 
> 
> Here is my shoe collection!!



You have a well-rounded collection! Those blue Manolos are gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

tnc2002 said:


> Just added the final addition to my CL collection....
> 
> Bottom left: CL Feticha Botta Boots
> 
> Now I am officially on a ban



You have a great CL collection!


----------



## fumi

Champers21 said:


> Finally!!!
> My flats and my shoe "wall"



 You have so many shoes!


----------



## J_L33

riffraff said:


> The things that make me smile. The black satin evening shoes on the bottom right, are not any high end brand or even a name that anyone would recognise, I bought them from a little boutique in Portugal and they are the most comfortable evening shoes I have ever worn.



Who designed the sequin shoes on the bottom row (second from right)?? They're beautiful!


----------



## Deborah1986

Champers21 said:


> Finally!!!
> My flats and my shoe "wall"



_OMG AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## jenniferb07

ynz said:


> View attachment 1900731
> 
> 
> Here is my shoe collection!!



Love! I spy Manolo Something Blue's.... they are goregous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Champers21 said:


> My Chanel collection



I love your collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

qiuqiuimg said:


> i love my wall


 Very nice! I like how you organize the heels from front to back.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Champers21 said:


> Finally!!!
> My flats and my shoe "wall"



Show wall... love it!


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Wow - you have trillions of shoes!!!
> 
> I used to wear Manolos and Ferragomos but I went through them so quickly...
> 
> Now my collection consists of:
> 
> 1.Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes - getting quite worn but ok if it's not a smart occasion
> 2.Gaziano and Girling made to measure black calf Oxfords with rubber soles -I could walk for ages in comfort in these!!!
> 3,4. Fitflops Gogh suede sandals - one pair black, one Super Navy
> I use these as house slippers
> 5,6.Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups XPS - 2 identical pairs as they're so comfy!!
> 7. Timberland tan nubuck walking boots - years old and unworn for ages
> 8. Timberland custom indigo nubuck walking boots - also unworn for ages
> 9. John Lobb ankle black box leather buckle booties - being made for me now but not ready before the winter...



Today I wore the Timberland custom indigo nubuck boots with Very thick winter socks, but they've stretched so much (they were a bit big to start with), that I felt like I was wearing my dads shoes, and as they were all muddy from walking in fields years ago I sadly put them into the dustbin...

The Crockett and Jones have also worn out, but I can't bear to part with 2 pairs on the same day...so I'll keep them a bit longer.

This means I'm down to 8 pairs of footwear including 2 Fitflops worn only as house slippers- I seriously need to go shoe shopping!


----------



## J_L33

riffraff said:


> The things that make me smile. The black satin evening shoes on the bottom right, are not any high end brand or even a name that anyone would recognise, I bought them from a little boutique in Portugal and they are the most comfortable evening shoes I have ever worn.



Hey guys, does anyone know who made the sequin shoes second to last on the right from the bottom row is by? I'm drooling over them. Also, I? don't think the poster of that post has posted anything in tPF in about a year.
Your help will be much appreciated!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

New-New said:
			
		

> I'm a guy and a bit into shoes. One of my shoe racks broke so now they just sit on the floor because they won't fit into my closet. Here's about a little more than a third of the collection.



Men who can appreciate a good pair of shoes are nothing short of amazing!!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

qiuqiuimg said:
			
		

> i love my wall



I love your wall too!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Men who can appreciate a good pair of shoes are nothing short of amazing!!!!



Amen sista!!!


----------



## J_L33

qiuqiuimg said:


> i love my wall



Who are your patent red mary-janes on the second last row of the third wall picture, by???


----------



## qiuqiuimg

J_L33 said:


> Who are your patent red mary-janes on the second last row of the third wall picture, by???



jcrew, a few years ago


----------



## Sincerelycass11

ynz said:
			
		

> Here is my shoe collection!!



Amazing collection!!! Love love love


----------



## Sincerelycass11

qiuqiuimg said:
			
		

> i love my wall



Aaaand I'm OBSESSED with those cage booties!!!


----------



## ynz

jenniferb07 said:


> Love! I spy Manolo Something Blue's.... they are goregous!



thanks&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## Dedi

My favorite Gucci wedges:


----------



## Dedi

These are very old Pucci flats I got in Kuala Lumpur of all places. It's at least 5 years old. I still love it:


----------



## Georgia_Peach

Lovely! 




Dedi said:


> My favorite Gucci wedges:


----------



## Dedi

Georgia_Peach said:


> Lovely!



Thanks!


----------



## Georgia_Peach

megt10 said:


> Here is a non updated pic of my shoe collection.





jen_sparro said:


> Woah, that is a serious shoe collection! Your cabinets are lovely, did you have these custom made?





megt10 said:


> Thanks Jen I did have them custom made. I had my whole closet custom made out of empty space over my master bath. That is what started the shoe collection, lol. I just had 2 more shelves added a few days ago to accommodate more shoes. The pic I posted was from this past winter now the boots are in another closet and it is all about summer sandals and pumps. I need to organize and take some updated pics.





megt10 said:


> Here are updated photos of my shoe collection. I had an extra shelf added to my shoe closets but it still wasn't enough to handle the overflow of flat sandals. I added them underneath my shirts and sweaters and put the shoes that were too tall in a cabinet that held jewelry boxes, photos etc. Dear God, I have more shoes coming too from the recent sales.



Your closets are fab! {I know I'm late...}


----------



## megt10

Georgia_Peach said:


> Your closets are fab! {I know I'm late...}



Thank you so much Georgia_Peach.


----------



## kingkingsmith

great shoes


----------



## issabell

I looove the Chanel collection. Will definitely buy the brown pumps.
All the pics are a shoe lover's delight!


----------



## sourapril

A small, but interesting collection. From left to right: target boots from Goodwill for less than $5, M2 by Miz Mooz faux leather booties, Miu Miu suede boots, fur boots I got from China, Aquatalia ankle boots.


----------



## mharri20

My boyfriend has recently gotten into shoes (may have been because of me just a little...) and he wanted me to post his small collection as he is proud  

From L to R:
First pic - Gucci dress shoes, Ferragamo loafers, Cole Haan shoes, Allen Edmonds oxfords. 

Boots - Gucci dress boots, Jimmy Choo biker boots


----------



## layd3k

mharri20 said:
			
		

> My boyfriend has recently gotten into shoes (may have been because of me just a little...) and he wanted me to post his small collection as he is proud
> 
> From L to R:
> First pic - Gucci dress shoes, Ferragamo loafers, Cole Haan shoes, Allen Edmonds oxfords.
> 
> Boots - Gucci dress boots, Jimmy Choo biker boots



So cute! He has a really nice collection!


----------



## mharri20

layd3k said:
			
		

> So cute! He has a really nice collection!



Haha thanks  he has been asking all night is anyone liked his shoes lol. He is silly


----------



## 628628

at all the collections here!


----------



## soleilbrun

mharri20 said:


> My boyfriend has recently gotten into shoes (may have been because of me just a little...) and he wanted me to post his small collection as he is proud
> 
> From L to R:
> First pic - Gucci dress shoes, Ferragamo loafers, Cole Haan shoes, Allen Edmonds oxfords.
> 
> Boots - Gucci dress boots, Jimmy Choo biker boots



Tell him he has another fan and that I like how he puts shoe shapers in them.


----------



## layd3k

layd3k said:
			
		

> So cute! He has a really nice collection!



Lol yup that is super cute! I love it when guys get into 'fashion'. My boyfriend bought a pair of Hugo boss loafers this summer and ever since then he has been obsessed with anything Hugo boss and Burberry. This is coming from a guy who didn't care if he walked around with holes in his company logoed clothing that he received as promotional products. I really like it when men start to notice good craftsmanship!! Lol


----------



## mharri20

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Tell him he has another fan and that I like how he puts shoe shapers in them.



Thanks  he loves them I need to get him more. He is buying too many shoes to keep up lol. 




			
				layd3k said:
			
		

> Lol yup that is super cute! I love it when guys get into 'fashion'. My boyfriend bought a pair of Hugo boss loafers this summer and ever since then he has been obsessed with anything Hugo boss and Burberry. This is coming from a guy who didn't care if he walked around with holes in his company logoed clothing that he received as promotional products. I really like it when men start to notice good craftsmanship!! Lol



Haha my boyfriend is into Burberry too! Its not that he necessarily didn't care before, but he just didn't put in a lot of effort. Now he knows his brands and even on women he points designer stuff out all the time it's so cute! Now he has become obsessed with Tom Ford...unless we win the lottery he will just be looking lol


----------



## nerimanna

these are my best shoes  hope i can continue to add more to it like some of the members here who have a shoe collection closet the size of my room! haha


----------



## nerimanna

continuation...

just to ID each shoe:

Badgley Mischka Olaf Bootie





Sam Edelman Nile Boot





Jimmy Choo Cora Sandal





Salvatore Ferragamo Samaltea Flat





Clark's Cool Jazz Black Patent Pump





and lastly...

Alain Tondowski Thigh High Side Zip Boot


----------



## luluhalabaloo

mharri20 said:


> My boyfriend has recently gotten into shoes (may have been because of me just a little...) and he wanted me to post his small collection as he is proud
> 
> From L to R:
> First pic - Gucci dress shoes, Ferragamo loafers, Cole Haan shoes, Allen Edmonds oxfords.
> 
> Boots - Gucci dress boots, Jimmy Choo biker boots



Love the Oxfords - the color is amazing!!! Also big fan of Ferragamo shoes for men. Tell him he has an excellent collection!


----------



## soleilbrun

nerimanna said:


> continuation...
> 
> just to ID each shoe:
> 
> Badgley Mischka Olaf Bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman Nile Boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Cora Sandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Samaltea Flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clark's Cool Jazz Black Patent Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly...
> 
> Alain Tondowski Thigh High Side Zip Boot



They are all fantastic!


----------



## nerimanna

soleilbrun said:


> They are all fantastic!



thank you so much!


----------



## megt10

mharri20 said:


> My boyfriend has recently gotten into shoes (may have been because of me just a little...) and he wanted me to post his small collection as he is proud
> 
> From L to R:
> First pic - Gucci dress shoes, Ferragamo loafers, Cole Haan shoes, Allen Edmonds oxfords.
> 
> Boots - Gucci dress boots, Jimmy Choo biker boots



Great collection. That is so cute that he wanted you to post his shoes. I love a man that takes pride in his appearance and cares about what he wears.


----------



## sacky

finally I get my 'shoe'case done


----------



## newmommy_va

Love it! So neat and tidy!! 



sacky said:


> finally I get my 'shoe'case done


----------



## sacky

Thank you
Shoes-addicted 



newmommy_va said:


> Love it! So neat and tidy!!


----------



## megt10

sacky said:


> finally I get my 'shoe'case done



Love it we have some of the same shoes. Love the yellow Ron Rons.


----------



## sacky

megt10 said:
			
		

> Love it we have some of the same shoes. Love the yellow Ron Rons.



They are not easy to handle..but still can not say no


----------



## legaldiva

*sacky*--what a nice display!  You have a timeless, but diverse collection.


----------



## sacky

legaldiva said:
			
		

> sacky--what a nice display!  You have a timeless, but diverse collection.



thanks&#65281;


----------



## J_L33

sacky said:


> finally I get my 'shoe'case done



What brand are the grey pumps second row from top on the right shelf from???
They're so classy!


----------



## sacky

it is prada



J_L33 said:


> What brand are the grey pumps second row from top on the right shelf from???
> They're so classy!


----------



## clu13

Oops - thought I was I. The what shoes are you wearing forum

I'm so inspired by all your collections!


----------



## riffraff

With snow on the ground and more forecasted I decided to stay home in the warm and re-oganise my wardrobes.  Half way through I thought this would be a good opportunity to post pictures of my updated Heel collection.  I'm glad I did, I think I have enough black shoes, looks like I need more colour.

Top Row: Jimmy Choo (Black/Lace Patent) Kernel. Jimmy Choo (Black) Eleven.  Jimmy Choo (Black Satin) Kandy.  Jimmy Choo (Black Watersnake) Dee.  

2nd Row:  Jimmy Choo (Purple Python) Silence.  Jimmy Choo (Tortoiseshell Plum Patent) Gilbert.  Jimmy Choo (Taupe) Taris.  Lucy Choi (Black/White Patent) Agate.

3rd Row:  Jimmy Choo (Rust) Daisy.  Christian Louboutin (Black Patent) 85 Ron Ron.  Christian Louboutin (Plum Veau Velours) Yousra 100.

4th Row:  Iron Fist Love Hurts.  Iron Fist Here I Lie.  Iron Fist Parting Kiss.

5th Row:  LK Bennett (Pewter) Fleming. LK Bennett (Ruby Patent) Mordi.  LK Bennett (Powder Suede) Bonica.

6th Row: Pacamena.  Paco Gil.  Roland Cartier. Moda in Pelle.

7th Row: Mango. Mango. Ruby Shoo.

Stuart Weitzman (Oyster Sparkle) Lilt.


----------



## riffraff

Sacky - I love your shoe case and how your shoes are organised. What are the shoes in the left hand case, third shelf down, first on the left as you look at the picture?


----------



## Kayapo97

Riffraff,

Snap - I posted this earlier in my thread http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/to-many-otk-and-thigh-length-boots-725009.html 
 Imagine all us girls have been doing the same thing! Great collection by the way



Kayapo97 said:


> Snowed in today so decided to do annual closet sort out and at same time practice with my new camera.
> 
> So here is my current boot collection
> 
> from L to R
> Brian Atwood Barretta - black and brown
> Burberry
> Casadei Queen Suede
> Pucci
> Altuzarra
> Casadei
> Gucci
> 
> 
> And at front in second picture
> Pucci
> Brian Atwood Niki



[


----------



## riffraff

Kayapo97 said:


> Riffraff,
> 
> Snap - I posted this earlier in my thread http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/to-many-otk-and-thigh-length-boots-725009.html
> Imagine all us girls have been doing the same thing! Great collection by the way
> 
> 
> 
> [



Thanks Kay.  Loving your boot collection, especially the 2 pairs at the front.


----------



## megt10

riffraff said:


> With snow on the ground and more forecasted I decided to stay home in the warm and re-oganise my wardrobes.  Half way through I thought this would be a good opportunity to post pictures of my updated Heel collection.  I'm glad I did, I think I have enough black shoes, looks like I need more colour.
> 
> Top Row: Jimmy Choo (Black/Lace Patent) Kernel. Jimmy Choo (Black) Eleven.  Jimmy Choo (Black Satin) Kandy.  Jimmy Choo (Black Watersnake) Dee.
> 
> 2nd Row:  Jimmy Choo (Purple Python) Silence.  Jimmy Choo (Tortoiseshell Plum Patent) Gilbert.  Jimmy Choo (Taupe) Taris.  Lucy Choi (Black/White Patent) Agate.
> 
> 3rd Row:  Jimmy Choo (Rust) Daisy.  Christian Louboutin (Black Patent) 85 Ron Ron.  Christian Louboutin (Plum Veau Velours) Yousra 100.
> 
> 4th Row:  Iron Fist Love Hurts.  Iron Fist Here I Lie.  Iron Fist Parting Kiss.
> 
> 5th Row:  LK Bennett (Pewter) Fleming. LK Bennett (Ruby Patent) Mordi.  LK Bennett (Powder Suede) Bonica.
> 
> 6th Row: Pacamena.  Paco Gil.  Roland Cartier. Moda in Pelle.
> 
> 7th Row: Mango. Mango. Ruby Shoo.
> 
> Stuart Weitzman (Oyster Sparkle) Lilt.



What great pics! Love them, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kayapo97

riffraff said:


> Thanks Kay.  Loving your boot collection, especially the 2 pairs at the front.



Riffraff, thanks I loved the colour of the pucci ones. Strangely the Brian Atwoods are the only bootie I have but go really well with pair of leggings and a sweater dress I have.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Riffraff,
> 
> Snap - I posted this earlier in my thread http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/to-many-otk-and-thigh-length-boots-725009.html
> Imagine all us girls have been doing the same thing! Great collection by the way
> 
> 
> 
> [



Love the boots *Kayapo*!!!
How did you get them to stand up?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Love the boots *Kayapo*!!!
> How did you get them to stand up?



Stilly,

Simple really I just used the inserts that came with them really, so put two in the taller suede boot using the one from the other boot.


----------



## newmommy_va

Old magazines or catalogs also work. They can be stacked for taller boots, too. 



stilly said:


> Love the boots *Kayapo*!!!
> How did you get them to stand up?


----------



## Kayapo97

newmommy_va said:


> Old magazines or catalogs also work. They can be stacked for taller boots, too.



Clever newmommy!


----------



## shoegrl756

sacky said:


> finally I get my 'shoe'case done


I love that you have chucks and loubies! I feel a little awkward sometimes when I'm rearranging my shoes and I realize how many pairs of chucks and loubies I have.  Classic shoes!


----------



## Amelia Merry

Holy Moses, loving all the shoes.....


----------



## Le Z

Half of my shoe collection, I didn't have the time to take pictures of the rest...


----------



## J_L33

Le Z said:


> Half of my shoe collection, I didn't have the time to take pictures of the rest...



LOVE the organization!


----------



## MissNano

Kayapo97 said:


> Riffraff, thanks I loved the colour of the pucci ones. Strangely the Brian Atwoods are the only bootie I have but go really well with pair of leggings and a sweater dress I have.



How do you manage to walk in those??? I bought the exact same pair 2 years ago and they haven't seen the sunlight since... My friend also has a pair in Mocha and she had to switch out of them after 40 min in the mall. Despite the pain I still can't get over these stunners, so how do you do it?
Wonderful collection by the way!


----------



## Myrkur

sacky said:


> finally I get my 'shoe'case done



What model is the yellow CL's?


----------



## Myrkur

mharri20 said:


> My boyfriend has recently gotten into shoes (may have been because of me just a little...) and he wanted me to post his small collection as he is proud
> 
> From L to R:
> First pic - Gucci dress shoes, Ferragamo loafers, Cole Haan shoes, Allen Edmonds oxfords.
> 
> Boots - Gucci dress boots, Jimmy Choo biker boots



Great men collection!


----------



## Kayapo97

MissNano said:


> How do you manage to walk in those??? I bought the exact same pair 2 years ago and they haven't seen the sunlight since... My friend also has a pair in Mocha and she had to switch out of them after 40 min in the mall. Despite the pain I still can't get over these stunners, so how do you do it?
> Wonderful collection by the way!



Nano,

which ones do you mean the Pucci or the Brian Atwood?


----------



## MissNano

Kayapo97 said:


> Nano,
> 
> which ones do you mean the Pucci or the Brian Atwood?



Ah, sorry, meant the Brian Atwood booties.


----------



## Kayapo97

MissNano said:


> Ah, sorry, meant the Brian Atwood booties.



Where do you get the pain?
I find them fine, but then I also have two pairs of his baretta boots that I wear quite often.


----------



## MissNano

Kayapo97 said:


> Where do you get the pain?
> I find them fine, but then I also have two pairs of his baretta boots that I wear quite often.



Discomfort in general, I have no idea how you have mastered them so easily! Maybe my sizing was a bit off.
Anyways, glad you enjoy yours!


----------



## Kayapo97

MissNano said:


> Discomfort in general, I have no idea how you have mastered them so easily! Maybe my sizing was a bit off.
> Anyways, glad you enjoy yours!



I do tend to buy by boots slightly larger so I can wear socks etc with them this may help with the comfort aspect.


----------



## Anne2010

Cute little vintage kitten heels! Awesome!


----------



## layd3k

Anne2010 said:


> Cute little vintage kitten heels! Awesome!



Those are GORGEOUS vintage Vivier's. Did you buy them at a consignment shop or are you the original owner?


----------



## Anne2010

layd3k said:


> Those are GORGEOUS vintage Vivier's. Did you buy them at a consignment shop or are you the original owner?



A family auction.


----------



## sacky

Myrkur said:


> What model is the yellow CL's?



the peep toe?
Sorry but I can not find the record online now ...


----------



## sacky

Thank you



shoegrl756 said:


> I love that you have chucks and loubies! I feel a little awkward sometimes when I'm rearranging my shoes and I realize how many pairs of chucks and loubies I have.  Classic shoes!


----------



## sacky

luckily I found the box
it is
Flo 120 mm 



sacky said:


> the peep toe?
> Sorry but I can not find the record online now ...


----------



## mameakua

Champers21 said:


> And lastly my manolos n others



TDF.....loove the colors....


----------



## mameakua

Woooowww....amazing collection....


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Le Z said:


> Half of my shoe collection, I didn't have the time to take pictures of the rest...



You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sacky said:


> finally I get my 'shoe'case done



I love all the colors!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ania

These are most of mine shoes - minus the few pairs I keep at my BF's house. 

Sorry the lighting is a bit off. 

PS. Just realised two of the pictures are upside down. Not sure how that happened! Sorry!


----------



## sotesma

I have En Fant baby shoes collection.


----------



## cherlizabeth

Here's part of my shoe collection. I'm living abroad right now and the rest of my shoes are back in my home country


----------



## wannaprada

Recently redid my closet so that I can actually see all of my shoes at once.  There's a few pairs missing from this shot.


----------



## Gunarin

wannaprada said:


> Recently redid my closet so that I can actually see all of my shoes at once.  There's a few pairs missing from this shot.
> View attachment 2176370



wow! that looks fantastic!)


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

wannaprada said:


> Recently redid my closet so that I can actually see all of my shoes at once.  There's a few pairs missing from this shot.
> View attachment 2176370



Amazing collection!


----------



## wannaprada

Gunarin said:


> wow! that looks fantastic!)



Thanks Gunarin!


----------



## wannaprada

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Amazing collection!



Thank you Shopaholic! I'll have to take a new shot as I've added to the addiction...I mean collection.


----------



## my4boys

Just did a winter/summer switch over on my main shoe wall


----------



## megt10

Smoothoprter said:


>



Great shoes and such a variety of styles. I love them.


----------



## megt10

my4boys said:


> Just did a winter/summer switch over on my main shoe wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2178987



Gorgeous. I did the same added a lot of shoes to my DH's closet to make room for more, lol.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Recently redid my closet so that I can actually see all of my shoes at once.  There's a few pairs missing from this shot.
> View attachment 2176370



You did a great job Wanna.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> You did a great job Wanna.



Thanks Megt!


----------



## woodbury2013

AuthenticLux said:


> Manolo Blahnik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton


 

these are disgusting (dope boi swag)


----------



## Vix74

Took a photo of my collection in my walk-in wardrobe, some are just generic brand type but I liked the colours and styles, others are designer. Those Nine West leopard print peep toes with the crystals across the front (on the floor) I have worn to death, lol.


----------



## Vix74

My Sergio Rossi shoes... 
L to R: 
Asha Sabot mules 
Blue Cosmo
Maori flat sandals
Talestri
Tan Cosmo

The Talestri are my faves


----------



## Vix74

Wedges: L to R-- Paloma Barcelo, Emporio Armani (so comfy!) and Michael Kors.


----------



## Vix74

My Loubs (only two pairs so far...)


----------



## Vix74

Some of my wintery shoes: Prada loafers, Mimco booties (Australian brand) and Pedro Garcia suede mules.


----------



## Vix74

Just want to add, I love the shoes all you gals have, wow the Jimmy Choos and CLs, stunning!
These are my shoes from Peeptoe Shoes (Aussie brand)


----------



## sacky

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love all the colors!!! Gorgeous!



Thanks for the sweet words


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Recently redid my closet so that I can actually see all of my shoes at once.  There's a few pairs missing from this shot.
> View attachment 2176370



i love your shoe collection!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> i love your shoe collection!!!!


 
Thanks Lavender!


----------



## KCeboKing

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love all the colors!!! Gorgeous!



Did you build the shelves or buy them? We are trying to make a shoe case/shelves for me as well, but having hard time finding it all... that looks perfect!


----------



## KCeboKing

sacky said:


> finally I get my 'shoe'case done



My last posy was meant for you... 

How did you build/ buy these??


----------



## christymarie340

What a fun thread! Here's my little collection:


----------



## fendifemale

Vix74 said:


> My Sergio Rossi shoes...
> L to R:
> Asha Sabot mules (I'm selling these, PM if interested. Brand new and never worn)
> Blue Cosmo
> Maori flat sandals
> Talestri
> Tan Cosmo
> 
> The Talestri are my faves


I  Sergio Rossi. These are nice!


----------



## Vix74

fendifemale said:


> I  Sergio Rossi. These are nice!


Me too! Thanks


----------



## bananadelrey

My shoe collection may not compare to some of yours, but they all mean a lot to me. I got most of the flats from Alonai.com a large size shoe maker, perfect for me.


----------



## Myrkur

christymarie340 said:


> What a fun thread! Here's my little collection:
> 
> View attachment 2191341



Do I see jumping boots?


----------



## christymarie340

Myrkur said:


> Do I see jumping boots?


 
good eye!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

christymarie340 said:


> What a fun thread! Here's my little collection:
> 
> View attachment 2191341



I'm loving your collection!


----------



## Vix74

My Sergio Rossi collection


----------



## J_L33

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Christian Louboutin



Hey, I checked to see if you had your own shoe thread, well...you should make one! (I know that this is post is several years old, but I recently stumbled on it when I was looking for the Christian Louboutin Pompadouce shoes...You made a thread requesting users if they've ever seen it back in 2007, well I'm glad to see that you've actually found them.
I really hope that Msgr. Louboutin brings them back. Also, what are the other glittery t-strap pink Loubies right next to the Pompadouce?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

J_L33 said:


> Hey, I checked to see if you had your own shoe thread, well...you should make one! (I know that this is post is several years old, but I recently stumbled on it when I was looking for the Christian Louboutin Pompadouce shoes...You made a thread requesting users if they've ever seen it back in 2007, well I'm glad to see that you've actually found them.
> I really hope that Msgr. Louboutin brings them back. Also, what are the other glittery t-strap pink Loubies right next to the Pompadouce?




Thanks J_L33  It took me ages to find a pair of Pompadouce in my size but I got there eventually. I could hardly believe my luck specially because they happened to be brand spanking new too! 

As for the T-strap Loubies, they're called Caberet in pink salmon satin.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

christymarie340 said:


> What a fun thread! Here's my little collection:
> 
> View attachment 2191341


I like your collection!


----------



## katie~

You ladies have wonderful shoes!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sotesma said:


> I have En Fant baby shoes collection.


 

awww so cute!


----------



## Lieu

Not my entire collection... Only 4 pairs out of too many


----------



## fiona_uk

Dont wear the coloured ones much anymore :cry: grrr haha!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Lieu said:


> View attachment 2279063
> 
> 
> Not my entire collection... Only 4 pairs out of too many



Love the pink!!


----------



## splashinstella

Lieu said:


> View attachment 2279063
> 
> 
> Not my entire collection... Only 4 pairs out of too many



so fun!


----------



## splashinstella

Some of my favorites from my collection!






[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]


----------



## sparklings

Some of my loves


----------



## Kayapo97

sparklings said:


> Some of my loves



Sparklings,

snap - Eye spy a pair of Manolo Blahnik Breda shoes on your shelves!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sparklings said:


> Some of my loves



You have a beautiful collection.


----------



## gfairenoughh

sparklings said:


> Some of my loves



Lots of fabulous stuff!


----------



## sparklings

Kayapo97 said:


> Sparklings,
> 
> snap - Eye spy a pair of Manolo Blahnik Breda shoes on your shelves!



It's actually two of them  You can see both in the first pic, one pair of blue lizard and one patent black with pink Swarovski heels!


----------



## sparklings

Lavenderduckiez said:


> You have a beautiful collection.



Thank you


----------



## Kayapo97

sparklings said:


> It's actually two of them  You can see both in the first pic, one pair of blue lizard and one patent black with pink Swarovski heels!



Oh yes I missed those, mine are the black patent ones, which are great for parties with a black dress.


----------



## xhalted1

Soooo....I have a huge collection of shoes from Toms, Tory Burch, DVF, etc. . Here is my modest luxury designer shoe collection.  This is my very first time posting. Hope you like 
	

		
			
		

		
	



CL Formentera Espedrille & CL Maggie's



CL Lady Claude & CL Rolando 



CL Coroclic Wedge & CL Sonietta 



CL Privatita



YSL Tribute in Orchid & Denim



Stella McCartney Wedge & Lanvin Snakeprint wedge


----------



## xhalted1

Here are the rest


Miu Miu Bamboo Heel sling & CD Gladiator from Sex In The City



Lanvin wedge knee high boots in Navy


----------



## xhalted1

Forgot these..
..
	

		
			
		

		
	



Azzedine Alaia ankle boots



Marc Jacobs pumps


----------



## ews

left side shelving Top to bottom:
CL Divinoche 160 Veau Velours
YSL Tribute 105  Snake
Alexander McQueen Margareth booties
Jimmy Choo snake print lace patent booties
Charlotte Olympia Love Dolly 
Charlotte Olympia Priscilla In Stripes
Sam Edelman ( place holder)

Right shelves:
Jenni Kayne Ceetah print mules
Pedro Garcia Pam, smog
Pedro Garcia Piper-yd black Toscana
Pedro Garcia Charlie black Castoro
Via Spiga plum suede sandles 
AGL flats

Jimmy Choo Suede Luggage booties


----------



## Kayapo97

ews said:


> View attachment 2325283
> 
> left side shelving Top to bottom:
> CL Divinoche 160 Veau Velours
> YSL Tribute 105  Snake
> Alexander McQueen Margareth booties
> Jimmy Choo snake print lace patent booties
> Charlotte Olympia Love Dolly
> Charlotte Olympia Priscilla In Stripes
> Sam Edelman ( place holder)
> 
> Right shelves:
> Jenni Kayne Ceetah print mules
> Pedro Garcia Pam, smog
> Pedro Garcia Piper-yd black Toscana
> Pedro Garcia Charlie black Castoro
> Via Spiga plum suede sandles
> AGL flats
> 
> Jimmy Choo Suede Luggage booties



Nice mixture to your collection, congrats. Just noticed those CL160's in the top left of picture, what the heck are they like to walk in out of interest?


----------



## megt10

xhalted1 said:


> Soooo....I have a huge collection of shoes from Toms, Tory Burch, DVF, etc. . Here is my modest luxury designer shoe collection.  This is my very first time posting. Hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2325221
> 
> CL Formentera Espedrille & CL Maggie's
> 
> View attachment 2325222
> 
> CL Lady Claude & CL Rolando
> 
> View attachment 2325223
> 
> CL Coroclic Wedge & CL Sonietta
> 
> View attachment 2325225
> 
> CL Privatita
> 
> View attachment 2325226
> 
> YSL Tribute in Orchid & Denim
> 
> View attachment 2325231
> 
> Stella McCartney Wedge & Lanvin Snakeprint wedge



Gorgeous collection of shoes.


----------



## xhalted1

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous collection of shoes.



Thank you!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

i'm big on closed toe shoes..my collection is mostly jimmy choo, giuseppe zanotti, fendi, bottega veneta, louboutin and zara.  i also have a small collection of boots that aren't shown.


----------



## mmcarron

cvlshopaholic said:


> i'm big on closed toe shoes..my collection is mostly jimmy choo, giuseppe zanotti, fendi, bottega veneta, louboutin and zara.  i also have a small collection of boots that aren't shown.



Your closet is so nicely done!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cvlshopaholic said:


> i'm big on closed toe shoes..my collection is mostly jimmy choo, giuseppe zanotti, fendi, bottega veneta, louboutin and zara.  i also have a small collection of boots that aren't shown.



Fabulous collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

splashinstella said:


> Some of my favorites from my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Beautiful! What kind of heels are in the third picture!!! I absolutely love them!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Here goes! 




Left Tier top to bottom:

Manolo Blahnik camouflage jeweled D'Orsay
Jimmy Choo Coarse Glitter Crown Pump
Jimmy Choo Nude Patent Cosmic
Gucci Nude Patent Slingback
Jimmy Choo Nude Perfume Wedge
Jimmy Choo Nude Pence Thong
Tory Burch Nude Caroline Patent ballet flat

Middle tower:
Manolo Blahnik Silver Jeweled D'Orsay
Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi
Christian Louboutin red nooka slingback
Christian Louboutin Leopard Lady Lynch
Kate spade Zebra kitten 
Tory burch chocolate suede Caroline ballet flat

Third tower;
Christian louboutin No Prive 120 Black Patent Sling back
Christian louboutin Black Patent Pigalle 120
Jimmy Choo Black Patent Cosmic
Manolo Blahnik Black Satin Capretto Nero Flower
Jimmy Choo Black Patent Perfume Wedge
Jimmy Choo All Black patent espadrille
Jimmy Choo Navy Patent Pence Thong
Tory Burch Nappa Black Caroline Ballet Flat


----------



## Kayapo97

twosmallwonders said:


> Here goes!
> 
> View attachment 2349517
> 
> 
> Left Tier top to bottom:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik camouflage jeweled D'Orsay
> Jimmy Choo Coarse Glitter Crown Pump
> Jimmy Choo Nude Patent Cosmic
> Gucci Nude Patent Slingback
> Jimmy Choo Nude Perfume Wedge
> Jimmy Choo Nude Pence Thong
> Tory Burch Nude Caroline Patent ballet flat
> 
> Middle tower:
> Manolo Blahnik Silver Jeweled D'Orsay
> Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi
> Christian Louboutin red nooka slingback
> Christian Louboutin Leopard Lady Lynch
> Kate spade Zebra kitten
> Tory burch chocolate suede Caroline ballet flat
> 
> Third tower;
> Christian louboutin No Prive 120 Black Patent Sling back
> Christian louboutin Black Patent Pigalle 120
> Jimmy Choo Black Patent Cosmic
> Manolo Blahnik Black Satin Capretto Nero Flower
> Jimmy Choo Black Patent Perfume Wedge
> Jimmy Choo All Black patent espadrille
> Jimmy Choo Navy Patent Pence Thong
> Tory Burch Nappa Black Caroline Ballet Flat



Lovely mixed collection thanks for sharing.


----------



## splashinstella

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful! What kind of heels are in the third picture!!! I absolutely love them!



Thanks Laenderduckiez ! They are suede Zanotti Peep Toes. Here's a link!

http://www.barneys.com/Giuseppe-Zan...ault,pd.html?gclid=CMujvJLV8bkCFS9dQgodgEkAgA


----------



## splashinstella

cvlshopaholic said:


> i'm big on closed toe shoes..my collection is mostly jimmy choo, giuseppe zanotti, fendi, bottega veneta, louboutin and zara.  i also have a small collection of boots that aren't shown.



Drooling over your shoes! Also - i see your addicted to the velvet hangers like i am


----------



## twosmallwonders

cvlshopaholic said:


> i'm big on closed toe shoes..my collection is mostly jimmy choo, giuseppe zanotti, fendi, bottega veneta, louboutin and zara.  i also have a small collection of boots that aren't shown.



Lovely!!! I'm in love with those pink Pigalles!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely mixed collection thanks for sharing.



Thank you )


----------



## bucha

I love my Ferragamos!


----------



## Kayapo97

My little family of Casadei Blades.


----------



## Kayapo97

Whilst I am doing my collections here are most of my boots.


----------



## Div4life




----------



## Jujubay

bucha said:


> I love my Ferragamos!
> View attachment 2363257



Beautiful colors.


----------



## soleilbrun

Div4life said:


>


 
I'm really jealous! Thanks for posting such eye candy.


----------



## flower71

Div4life said:


>


Very impressive collection and wow, the display! I do think you are a diva


----------



## flower71

sparklings said:


> Some of my loves


I love this display of your shoes and you actually seem to wear your shoes! Kidding, but I love your collection.


----------



## flower71

xhalted1 said:


> Forgot these..
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2325243
> 
> Azzedine Alaia ankle boots
> 
> View attachment 2325244
> 
> Marc Jacobs pumps


Oh I want a pair of Alaia! Thanks for sharing your beautiful collection


----------



## sparklings

flower71 said:


> I love this display of your shoes and you actually seem to wear your shoes! Kidding, but I love your collection.


Thanks! I wish I wore them more


----------



## Klb2

Div4life said:


>



This is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Div4life said:


>



Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Whilst I am doing my collections here are most of my boots.



LOVE your boot collection!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> LOVE your boot collection!!!



Thanks.

I love your collection of shoes and bags; I have slowly worked my way through your thread contributions over time.


----------



## lovechanel920

Kayapo97 said:


> Whilst I am doing my collections here are most of my boots.



What are the 1st boots on the left?


----------



## Kayapo97

lovechanel920 said:


> What are the 1st boots on the left?



If you mean that black suede ones at the back they are Brian Atwood Baretta boots, the brown ones next to them are the same and are the ones I posted a picture of the other day  here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...re-you-wearing-today-263674.html#post25555941

They are stretch suede OTK boots, but are more like a thigh length, have a 120 heel but with a platform. The fit like a glove to the leg.


----------



## fiona_uk

Kayapo97 said:


> If you mean that black suede ones at the back they are Brian Atwood Baretta boots, the brown ones next to them are the same and are the ones I posted a picture of the other day  here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...re-you-wearing-today-263674.html#post25555941


 
The best ones are the back leather ones at centre pic imo  !


----------



## Kayapo97

fiona_uk said:


> The best ones are the back leather ones at centre pic imo  !



Those are my Navy blue Emilio Pucci boots from a few years ago now. They fit relatively loose to the leg so are ideal for wearing over jeans etc and have a lower heel. I I don't often wear them now but when I do I often turn the top down so they become just on the knee length which works very well.


----------



## fiona_uk

Kayapo97 said:


> Those are my Navy blue Emilio Pucci boots from a few years ago now.


 
Navy blue? Black? Anyhoo, they look gorge!


----------



## holleigh

A few of my (smaller now than it was !) collection xx


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Whilst I am doing my collections here are most of my boots.



Best boot collection by far !


----------



## fiona_uk

holleigh said:


> A few of my (smaller now than it was !) collection xx
> http://s1353.photobucket.com/user/19Holleigh35/media/cowboyboots001_zps15b0ca8f.jpg.html


 
Very nice!


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> Best boot collection by far !



Neon,

Thanks you are such a sweetie.

I am desperately trying to stop it getting any larger, but the temptation is very high especially given how many designers featured them in the latest collections - damm them.


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Neon,
> 
> Thanks you are such a sweetie.
> 
> I am desperately trying to stop it getting any larger, but the temptation is very high especially given how many designers featured them in the latest collections - damm them.



I gave up on pretending I had any self control a long time ago


----------



## roverchic

ChenChen said:


> Thanks to *j'aime_vuitton* for letting me know about this thread!
> 
> Here are pics of my favorite Marc Jacobs shoes (I love this guy!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a better detail pic of the burgundy-ish shoes in the middle:


I adore Marc Jacobs!!! Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## roverchic

xhalted1 said:


> Here are the rest
> View attachment 2325233
> 
> Miu Miu Bamboo Heel sling & CD Gladiator from Sex In The City
> 
> View attachment 2325235
> 
> Lanvin wedge knee high boots in Navy


Pony hair & python...yummy!!!! Beautiful shoes!!!


----------



## roverchic

wannaprada said:


> Recently redid my closet so that I can actually see all of my shoes at once.  There's a few pairs missing from this shot.
> View attachment 2176370


Awesome collection!!!! I keep my shoes in their original boxes, but I adore your display. Do you have to worry about dust and cleaning???


----------



## lanvin

This is boredom for you! Took a quick picture of most of my Louboutin collection. I thought this thread was the best place for it since my collection it quite small still and doesn't warrant its own thread in the CL sub forum!


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> I gave up on pretending I had any self control a long time ago



I see what you mean from your most recent beautiful purchases!

My problem is boots are just so much more expensive it does mean I need to apply some self control and just prey they go on sale. In the meantime I then end up buying other beautiful shoes and dresses, although I generally get them on sale - which is my justification they are worth it.


----------



## wannaprada

roverchic said:


> Awesome collection!!!! I keep my shoes in their original boxes, but I adore your display. Do you have to worry about dust and cleaning???


 
Thank you!  I do occassionally have to dust, but it's nothing major.


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Whilst I am doing my collections here are most of my boots.



I am in love with your boot collection. Stunning.


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> I am in love with your boot collection. Stunning.



Iraa,

Thanks, you have some lovely shoes as well.


----------



## ChenChen

roverchic said:


> I adore Marc Jacobs!!! Beautiful collection!!!



Thank you very much for your compliment!


----------



## fiona_uk

My updated tall boot collection for AW13/14


----------



## 7Famark

So much shoe-game in here!

My collection is super tiny but I wanted to share anyways! I never really thought I'd become a shoe addict, but I bought my first pair of Marc Jacobs sneakers 4-5 months ago and it was pretty much all over from there, haha.

Marc Jacobs: 




Oxfords (left to right): J.D. Fisk, Dolce and Gabbana, John Varvatos Star U.S.A.




Aaaaand my two "holy grails"
Alejandro Ingelmo "Tron" Metallic High-Tops




Giuseppe Zanotti Rhinestone High-Tops


----------



## VictoriaCutajar

My Christian Louboutins


----------



## AEGIS

lanvin said:


> This is boredom for you! Took a quick picture of most of my Louboutin collection. I thought this thread was the best place for it since my collection it quite small still and doesn't warrant its own thread in the CL sub forum!





twins on the zigounette!


----------



## ferrip

Oooo! Love the Alejandro Ingelmo Trons!!! 

Good to find some great guy shoes on here - I feel like they're definitely harder to find than great girl shoes! 

Thanks for posting! 



7Famark said:


> So much shoe-game in here!
> 
> My collection is super tiny but I wanted to share anyways! I never really thought I'd become a shoe addict, but I bought my first pair of Marc Jacobs sneakers 4-5 months ago and it was pretty much all over from there, haha.
> 
> Marc Jacobs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxfords (left to right): J.D. Fisk, Dolce and Gabbana, John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand my two "holy grails"
> Alejandro Ingelmo "Tron" Metallic High-Tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti Rhinestone High-Tops


----------



## olittleheart

bucha said:


> I love my Ferragamos!
> View attachment 2363257



lovely collection! just an observation, not meant to be offensive. I have always adored Ferragamos but every chance I've had to try them in a store they only have narrow or normal width. My feet are quite wide and in photos on the internet they always appear so narrow i know there isn't a chance I could wear them. what size do you take as these looks to be wider than i typically see! 

p.s sorry if i'm not meant to post this here, i'm new!


----------



## soleilbrun

olittleheart said:


> lovely collection! just an observation, not meant to be offensive. I have always adored Ferragamos but every chance I've had to try them in a store they only have narrow or normal width. My feet are quite wide and in photos on the internet they always appear so narrow i know there isn't a chance I could wear them. what size do you take as these looks to be wider than i typically see!
> 
> p.s sorry if i'm not meant to post this here, i'm new!


 
I think they have them in many widths, you just need to ask for a larger one.


----------



## olittleheart

Any shop I've been to they only carried narrows and medium


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My Christian Louboutin in their boxes.


----------



## betty.lee

. 
just got these Amina Abdul jillil. such a beautiful shoe for a great price.


----------



## hunnyb

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My Christian Louboutin in their boxes.



WOW, you are so lucky


----------



## ews

Kayapo97 said:


> Nice mixture to your collection, congrats. Just noticed those CL160's in the top left of picture, what the heck are they like to walk in out of interest?



Thanks Kayapo97 !!  I really love the CL160's!  They are definitely an "attention getter".  I find them very easy and comfortable to walk in. ( after you get used to the platform.)


----------



## ews

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My Christian Louboutin in their boxes.


AHHH! Fun Pic!


----------



## Kayapo97

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My Christian Louboutin in their boxes.


Hehe looks like the bed is sagging under the weight of your collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hunnyb said:


> WOW, you are so lucky


Haha Thanks hunnyb!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kayapo97 said:


> Hehe looks like the bed is sagging under the weight of your collection!



LOL almost


----------



## Kayapo97

Lavenderduckiez said:


> LOL almost





I shouldn't talk you should see my wardrobe!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kayapo97 said:


> I shouldn't talk you should see my wardrobe!



Would love to


----------



## Kayapo97

ews said:


> Thanks Kayapo97 !!  I really love the CL160's!  They are definitely an "attention getter".  I find them very easy and comfortable to walk in. ( after you get used to the platform.)


I never been able to manage wearing high platforms that is why I asked. 


Mind you even with the smaller platforms I do wear it makes me taller than my DH who is 5'10".


 I bet those 160's must make you tower over everyone else. Personally I find that a nice experience for a change!


----------



## olittleheart

Has anyone had any experiences with Butter shoes? I've found a pair of flats I like online and I'm wondering how they fit and feel but can't find much about them!


----------



## inkstand

How many until your shoe habit is a problem...


----------



## megt10

inkstand said:


> How many until your shoe habit is a problem...
> View attachment 2514412



You are on your way  I am right there with you


----------



## stefanitar

omg! shoe paradise


----------



## nerimanna

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2426747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> just got these Amina Abdul jillil. such a beautiful shoe for a great price.


this is a work of art!


----------



## nerimanna

nothing fancy in mine but I took out my boots for some checking & cleaning...







L-R (Report thigh-high, Alain Tondowski  thigh-high, Promod suede, Jeffrey Campbell cowboy, Steve Madden combat, BCBGirls ankle suede, Salad ankle booties and lastly, Badgley Mischka lace & ribbon booties)


----------



## Thebestofshoes

inkstand said:


> How many until your shoe habit is a problem...
> View attachment 2514412


 

Nice collection


----------



## Reina77

cvlshopaholic said:


> i'm big on closed toe shoes..my collection is mostly jimmy choo, giuseppe zanotti, fendi, bottega veneta, louboutin and zara.  i also have a small collection of boots that aren't shown.


Such a great collection, it's really cool to see LB, Jimmy Choo etc and Zara in one closet .


----------



## Thebestofshoes

inkstand said:


> How many until your shoe habit is a problem...
> View attachment 2514412


That's a lot of shoes.....problem?? I don't see one


----------



## HotRedBag

These shoes are all stunning! Thanks for sharing these posts.


----------



## cheyqua

Here's my humble shoe closet! Finally I can put my babies on their very own shelves. Too bad I miscalculated the height so some of them cannot stand up straight. :cry:

http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/99cba3848ca111e3bd391271df4caaa4_8.jpg


----------



## lovely64

My little collection of Valentino rockstudds. I hope to be adding a pair of pink and black very soon.


----------



## lovely64

cheyqua said:


> Here's my humble shoe closet! Finally I can put my babies on their very own shelves. Too bad I miscalculated the height so some of them cannot stand up straight. :cry:
> 
> http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/99cba3848ca111e3bd391271df4caaa4_8.jpg



Wow, great collection and great shoe closet!


----------



## AnujKhattar

AuthenticLux said:


> Manolo Blahnik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/adrinehrulz/CIMG3807.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/adrinehrulz/CIMG3803.jpg


lovely collection of shoes


----------



## girlhasbags

cheyqua said:


> Here's my humble shoe closet! Finally I can put my babies on their very own shelves. Too bad I miscalculated the height so some of them cannot stand up straight. :cry:
> 
> http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/99cba3848ca111e3bd391271df4caaa4_8.jpg


What a great collection!! The space is amazing. I am new to this thread I think I found a new home. It is great to be among other shoe collectors where enough is never enough!!!! Thanks for letting me join.


----------



## girlhasbags

Div4life said:


>


The shoes are amazing do you have something similar for your bags. If so, please share.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovely64 said:


> My little collection of Valentino rockstudds. I hope to be adding a pair of pink and black very soon.
> 
> View attachment 2619541



YOu have a beautiful collection of Valentino shoes!


----------



## lovely64

Lavenderduckiez said:


> YOu have a beautiful collection of Valentino shoes!


 Thank you! I have now added a flat pair with straps in ivory, they came today so maybe I will post an updated Collection Picture soon


----------



## lovely64

Todays addition! Love this colour, so fresh and perfect with ripped jeans and a crisp white shirt! Lol!


----------



## lovely64

Leather espadrilles by rene caovilla.


----------



## lovely64

My updated Valentino collection..


----------



## Stacey D

Amazing collection! I especially love the Versace Gold Logo Sandals!!


----------



## All Smiles

my growing tower of designer shoeboxes 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I will, when I have the chance, post snippets of my collection


----------



## temps

lovely64 said:


> My updated Valentino collection..
> 
> View attachment 2629940




Love your collection!!!  Which color do you wear the most?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

cheyqua said:


> Here's my humble shoe closet! Finally I can put my babies on their very own shelves. Too bad I miscalculated the height so some of them cannot stand up straight. :cry:
> 
> http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/99cba3848ca111e3bd391271df4caaa4_8.jpg


oh my goshhh  ur shoes collection is TDF and i love ur closet..it looks like a shoe boutique in there


----------



## LexielLoveee

T
	

		
			
		

		
	




My new baby's


----------



## foreverdcp

Most of my other shoes aren't amazing as these!


----------



## Jilllo

These are my go to's &#10084;&#65039;

Tom Ford padlock ankle wrap pumps (obsessed)





Prada logo boot (2nd pic is w/Alexander wang Rocco black/gold)





Prada flat wrap/asymmetric sandal in prada royal blue (no one does blue like prada!)





And the classic- prada nude patent leather almond toe pump


----------



## PrincessCypress

Here's a pic of my Valentino kitten heel rockstuds. Still hoping to find neon yellow, even though I think it's a long shot!!!


----------



## girlhasbags

Jilllo said:


> These are my go to's &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Tom Ford padlock ankle wrap pumps (obsessed)
> View attachment 2668005
> 
> View attachment 2668007
> 
> 
> Prada logo boot (2nd pic is w/Alexander wang Rocco black/gold)
> View attachment 2668008
> 
> View attachment 2668011
> 
> 
> Prada flat wrap/asymmetric sandal in prada royal blue (no one does blue like prada!)
> View attachment 2668014
> 
> View attachment 2668017
> 
> 
> And the classic- prada nude patent leather almond toe pump
> View attachment 2668022


Those are all AWESOME


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I just found his thread and I feel both in awe of these collections and relieved that in comparison mine doesn't seem so bad 

I'm in the process of moving and I pulled all these shoes outta my tiny closest...like seriously a standard bedroom closet not a walk in not a sliding door. 




My biggest name designer are a pair of Prada's but I'm really a deal hunter. I generally only buy expensive shoes if I can find them at a discount and I resell my shoes when I'm done with them to pay for the next pair!


----------



## girlhasbags

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I just found his thread and I feel both in awe of these collections and relieved that in comparison mine doesn't seem so bad
> 
> I'm in the process of moving and I pulled all these shoes outta my tiny closest...like seriously a standard bedroom closet not a walk in not a sliding door.
> 
> View attachment 2703322
> 
> 
> My biggest name designer are a pair of Prada's but I'm really a deal hunter. I generally only buy expensive shoes if I can find them at a discount and I resell my shoes when I'm done with them to pay for the next pair!


Here..Here!!! That is the way to do it. I have gotten some amazing shoes that way. Many of them have never been worn or maybe just once or twice. My favorite pair is a black sling back Prada with leather lining.... they are great!!!


----------



## Analiegh

Recently purchased these Giuseppe Zanotti cut wedge in patent leather and cork. 
They're super comfortable


----------



## Nikoru0111

Jilllo said:


> These are my go to's &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Tom Ford padlock ankle wrap pumps (obsessed)
> View attachment 2668005
> 
> View attachment 2668007
> 
> 
> Prada logo boot (2nd pic is w/Alexander wang Rocco black/gold)
> View attachment 2668008
> 
> View attachment 2668011
> 
> 
> Prada flat wrap/asymmetric sandal in prada royal blue (no one does blue like prada!)
> View attachment 2668014
> 
> View attachment 2668017
> 
> 
> And the classic- prada nude patent leather almond toe pump
> View attachment 2668022




OMG! Those tom ford shoes are amazing! *in love* I have to get some of these!


----------



## Lena186

Jilllo said:


> These are my go to's &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Tom Ford padlock ankle wrap pumps (obsessed)
> View attachment 2668005
> 
> View attachment 2668007
> 
> 
> Prada logo boot (2nd pic is w/Alexander wang Rocco black/gold)
> View attachment 2668008
> 
> View attachment 2668011
> 
> 
> Prada flat wrap/asymmetric sandal in prada royal blue (no one does blue like prada!)
> View attachment 2668014
> 
> View attachment 2668017
> 
> 
> And the classic- prada nude patent leather almond toe pump
> View attachment 2668022



Your Tom Fords are gorg!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## TGramman

Aquatalia

Back Row L-R: Orso Black Nordy's, Rhumba Black
Middle Row: Finn (Nordstrom Exclusive Fall 2014. Newest member!), Riley (Nordy's, also called 'Rizzo' at L&T)
Front: Utopia2 (Amazon,Nordy's (last season))http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ValentineNicole

cheyqua said:


> Here's my humble shoe closet! Finally I can put my babies on their very own shelves. Too bad I miscalculated the height so some of them cannot stand up straight. :cry:
> 
> http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/99cba3848ca111e3bd391271df4caaa4_8.jpg




Love it!!! My boyfriend keeps saying he'll build me one, lol. I have about 600 pairs - so it will be a mission!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Div4life said:


>




This is beautiful!!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

I was inspired by you ladies, so I started embarking on my own organization journey. With some help from the dear bf, we built the first installment of my wall of shoes. Right now, I'm still working on organization and this is just part of the collection... Debating if I want to organize by color or designer LOL. But here we go!





Top row: Rebecca Minkoff, Balmain, Uggs, Jimmy Choo, Aquatalia, Alexander Wang, Hermes

Second Row: Stella McCartney, Proenza Schuler, Tods, Louboutin, Ferragamo, Chloe, Manolo Blahnik

Third row: Alexandre Birman, Sergio Rossi, Louboutin, Alexandre Birman, Fendi, Missoni, escada, miu miu

Fourth row: chanel, tods, dries van note , St. John, prada, louboutin, oscar de la renta, roberto cavalli, prada, zadig and Voltaire

Fifth row: jimmy choo, jimmy choo, jimmy choo, Louis Vuitton, prada, Louis Vuitton, jimmy choo, roberto cavalli, marc by marc jacobs, fendi 

Sixth row: louboutin, miu miu, hermes, jimmy choo, gucci, fendi, Stella McCartney

Seventh row: Sesto meucci, miu miu, ferragamo, tods, Stuart Weitzman, Paul green, miu miu

Eighth row: burberry, Burberry, burberry, Chloe, ferragamo, ferragamo, gucci, gucci, gucci, jimmy choo, Kate spade, Kate spade, brighton, prada

Ninth row: Kate spade, Kate spade, lanvin, lk bennett, loelffer randall, louboutin, missoni, missoni, miu miu, prada, Rochas, sigerson Morrison, tory Burch, tory burch, tory burch

Tenth row: coach, burberry, prada, furla, prada, coach


----------



## mharri20

ValentineNicole said:


> I was inspired by you ladies, so I started embarking on my own organization journey. With some help from the dear bf, we built the first installment of my wall of shoes. Right now, I'm still working on organization and this is just part of the collection... Debating if I want to organize by color or designer LOL. But here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row: Rebecca Minkoff, Balmain, Uggs, Jimmy Choo, Aquatalia, Alexander Wang, Hermes
> 
> Second Row: Stella McCartney, Proenza Schuler, Tods, Louboutin, Ferragamo, Chloe, Manolo Blahnik
> 
> Third row: Alexandre Birman, Sergio Rossi, Louboutin, Alexandre Birman, Fendi, Missoni, escada, miu miu
> 
> Fourth row: chanel, tods, dries van note , St. John, prada, louboutin, oscar de la renta, roberto cavalli, prada, zadig and Voltaire
> 
> Fifth row: jimmy choo, jimmy choo, jimmy choo, Louis Vuitton, prada, Louis Vuitton, jimmy choo, roberto cavalli, marc by marc jacobs, fendi
> 
> Sixth row: louboutin, miu miu, hermes, jimmy choo, gucci, fendi, Stella McCartney
> 
> Seventh row: Sesto meucci, miu miu, ferragamo, tods, Stuart Weitzman, Paul green, miu miu
> 
> Eighth row: burberry, Burberry, burberry, Chloe, ferragamo, ferragamo, gucci, gucci, gucci, jimmy choo, Kate spade, Kate spade, brighton, prada
> 
> Ninth row: Kate spade, Kate spade, lanvin, lk bennett, loelffer randall, louboutin, missoni, missoni, miu miu, prada, Rochas, sigerson Morrison, tory Burch, tory burch, tory burch
> 
> Tenth row: coach, burberry, prada, furla, prada, coach




Holy cow Valentine you have an amazing collection!!!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

mharri20 said:


> Holy cow Valentine you have an amazing collection!!!!



Thank you!  I have to say, although I do adore my handbag collection, I think I may have just a slightly better shoe collection  I'll definitely share pictures when it's complete as well! That's a four foot section, and I'm thinking I'd like to run down at least 10 feet in my closet with shoes.


----------



## mharri20

ValentineNicole said:


> Thank you!  I have to say, although I do adore my handbag collection, I think I may have just a slightly better shoe collection  I'll definitely share pictures when it's complete as well! That's a four foot section, and I'm thinking I'd like to run down at least 10 feet in my closet with shoes.




Ah I bet that will be amazing! You'll have to show when it's complete


----------



## Gerry

Wowowowow!!!  Imagine how much $ is tied up on those shelves!!! Just sayin"....we could all probably join that club.


----------



## ValentineNicole

mharri20 said:


> Ah I bet that will be amazing! You'll have to show when it's complete




I will!! 



Gerry said:


> Wowowowow!!!  Imagine how much $ is tied up on those shelves!!! Just sayin"....we could all probably join that club.




LOL yes I like my premium designers!! If we weren't new to town and renting, I'd do a custom closet - I may be the only person with thousands and thousands in shoes on a homemade rack, hahaha


----------



## september1985

my Jimmy Choo collection



my Manolo Blahnik collection


----------



## SpeedyLady37

My humble collection of pumps for going out


----------



## girlhasbags

I got these beauties this weekend!








Cael Loafers - Loro Piana, Black Gucci Loafers, Bottega Veneta - Sandals, YSL Mary Jane, Bottega Veneta -Butterfly Sandals (limited edition), Bottega Veneta Bow Pumps. I opted for the pretty green ones but forgot to take a picture.


----------



## JessLovesTim

SpeedyLady37 said:


> View attachment 2814229
> 
> 
> My humble collection of pumps for going out




Wow I like your drawer- did you insert in the dividers for the shoes or is this a custom furniture piece? Please let me know!


----------



## SpeedyLady37

JessLovesTim said:


> Wow I like your drawer- did you insert in the dividers for the shoes or is this a custom furniture piece? Please let me know!



Thanks! There is no divider and the dresser is from Ikea. The little brown case on the left is a box that comes with purchase by Louis Vuitton.


----------



## JessLovesTim

SpeedyLady37 said:


> Thanks! There is no divider and the dresser is from Ikea. The little brown case on the left is a box that comes with purchase by Louis Vuitton.


 Oh I see!. The lines on the bottom of the drawer made me think they were dividers since your shoes were so perfectly aligned. You have a very beautiful collection


----------



## Apelila

I do have a small walk in closet so this is the way for me to showcase my shoes rather than collecting all the box and hiding there and it almost I don't want to use them if they are hiding from me So this is what I did and definetly functional for me and I do most likely rotate them specially my flats I like flats a lot so 85% of my shoes are flats. Thank you for letting share
*full shot
*top part of my shoes
*buttom part of my shoes


----------



## Sukyceline

sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Apelila said:


> I do have a small walk in closet so this is the way for me to showcase my shoes rather than collecting all the box and hiding there and it almost I don't want to use them if they are hiding from me So this is what I did and definetly functional for me and I do most likely rotate them specially my flats I like flats a lot so 85% of my shoes are flats. Thank you for letting share
> *full shot
> *top part of my shoes
> *buttom part of my shoes


beautiful shoe collection lucky you to be living in a warmer climate as i see no boots in there


----------



## Apelila

tua said:


> beautiful shoe collection lucky you to be living in a warmer climate as i see no boots in there


Thank you
BTW I live here in Seattle I do have two riding boots black and brown its in myshoe rack in the front door, but I'm not a big fan wearing them since I'm originaly from Hawaii I'm a flat girl or open sandals


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

This is my current shoe collection two pairs of Kurt Geiger heels. I am going to add some Louboutins to it but I know their in a completely different league. The reason my collection is small and slow growing is that I have only worn each pair once and they cost me £375 for both pairs and I feel guilty about that. I find it hard to walk in them as they are so high and also do not want to damage them .I do enjoy looking at them though lol &#128540; x


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

Forgot to add pics haha x


----------



## Sl0thbear

Wow... 

I have a tun of shoes and boots but none of them are designer.


----------



## zitian

my shoes


----------



## scairo

I am drooling over your Tom Ford pumps. What unique detailing!




Jilllo said:


> These are my go to's &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Tom Ford padlock ankle wrap pumps (obsessed)
> View attachment 2668005
> 
> View attachment 2668007
> 
> 
> Prada logo boot (2nd pic is w/Alexander wang Rocco black/gold)
> View attachment 2668008
> 
> View attachment 2668011
> 
> 
> Prada flat wrap/asymmetric sandal in prada royal blue (no one does blue like prada!)
> View attachment 2668014
> 
> View attachment 2668017
> 
> 
> And the classic- prada nude patent leather almond toe pump
> View attachment 2668022


----------



## 9to5

Jilllo said:


> These are my go to's &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Tom Ford padlock ankle wrap pumps (obsessed)
> View attachment 2668005
> 
> View attachment 2668007
> 
> 
> Prada logo boot (2nd pic is w/Alexander wang Rocco black/gold)
> View attachment 2668008
> 
> View attachment 2668011
> 
> 
> Prada flat wrap/asymmetric sandal in prada royal blue (no one does blue like prada!)
> View attachment 2668014
> 
> View attachment 2668017
> 
> 
> And the classic- prada nude patent leather almond toe pump
> View attachment 2668022



Wow I never saw a pair like those Tom Fords


----------



## LadySapphire

except a few pairs of trainers and boots this is my collection


----------



## missie1

My summer choo's


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

missie1 said:


> My summer choo's


 Beautiful colors


----------



## rdgldy

missie1 said:


> My summer choo's


so pretty and colorful!


----------



## authenticplease

missie1 said:


> My summer choo's



.....just beautiful! And I love the Chanel bling glittering away


----------



## missie1

authenticplease said:


> .....just beautiful! And I love the Chanel bling glittering away


Thanks yes my brooch.  Can't wait to wear on a denim jacket


----------



## missie1

rdgldy said:


> so pretty and colorful!


Yes I went color crazy.  I'm done


----------



## missie1

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Beautiful colors


Thanks


----------



## missie1

My entire pointy toe pump collection


----------



## princess621

missie1 said:


> My summer choo's


omg LOVE this summer collection! Soo fun!


----------



## missie1

princess621 said:


> omg LOVE this summer collection! Soo fun!


Thank you....I can't wait to wear


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

missie1 said:


> My entire pointy toe pump collection


wow beautiful collection


----------



## missie1

tua said:


> wow beautiful collection


Thanks.....I need few more colors and I'm done.  Can't have to many habits


----------



## birkasonne

missie1 said:


> My entire pointy toe pump collection


 
WOW love this pic. All that colour.


----------



## missie1

birkasonne said:


> WOW love this pic. All that colour.


Thanks....I need few more pair to complete my circle


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

missie1 said:


> Thanks.....I need few more colors and I'm done.  Can't have to many habits


what other colors do you need? i can see you dont have classic black there and perhaps red but thats about it


----------



## missie1

tua said:


> what other colors do you need? i can see you dont have classic black there and perhaps red but thats about it


Hi yes I need black suede and black patent, red, leopard, and fushia suede.  Also need a nude Jimmy Choo anouk in patent because that so kate is so uncomfortable.   Then I will be done.  Plus I now have gotten addicted to Valentino glam lock bags so I need to stop


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

missie1 said:


> Hi yes I need black suede and black patent, red, leopard, and fushia suede.  Also need a nude Jimmy Choo anouk in patent because that so kate is so uncomfortable.   Then I will be done.  Plus I now have gotten addicted to Valentino glam lock bags so I need to stop


GL on ur future shoe purchases at the end I can tell you'll have one BEAUTIFUL diverse and colorful collection


----------



## rdgldy

missie1 said:


> My entire pointy toe pump collection


lovely!


----------



## giggetta

missie1 said:


> My entire pointy toe pump collection



They are wonderful!!! Great collection


----------



## giggetta

My "shoecloset":

some designer shoes, a lot of Zara and anonymous brand (but 100% made in Italy), sneakers, flats & flats sandals into the ikea's boxes aaand one row for my husband


----------



## Abby305

I've got a ton of non-designer shoes, but this is my blossoming little collection of designer. Going clockwise from the top: McQueen sandals, Stuart Weitzman pumps, Prada sling backs, Saint Laurent kitten heels, Saint Laurebt 105s (my newest addition), and finally, my fuzzy Christian Dior pumps.


----------



## Manolos21

The high-end designer shoes. Due to limited space, the non-designer shoes are relegated to the closet.  

There are some Manolos, some CLs, Prada, Valentino, Lanvin, Balenciaga, Nicholas Kirkwood, Gucci, Sergio Rossi, Jimmy Choo, Miu Miu, Briab Atwood, and Chloe, to name some. As a bonus, throwing in a close-up picture of my favorite Miu Mius.


----------



## Milky caramel

My current shoe collection. Expecting a Christian Louboutin  Freddy Flats from barneys and a CO Cindy pumps from Net A Porter. Thanks for letting mi share


----------



## Milky caramel

Here we go


----------



## Alicce

giggetta said:


> My "shoecloset":
> 
> some designer shoes, a lot of Zara and anonymous brand (but 100% made in Italy), sneakers, flats & flats sandals into the ikea's boxes aaand one row for my husband



Very awsome collectiom


----------



## Mrs.T.

Div4life said:


>



OMG!!! Wonderful collection&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Very nice collections here! 
Some of my collection
Christian Louboutin So Kate's
Colorful Christian Louboutin's 
Valentino RS
Various flip flops 
I just moved so I've yet to put all of these together (no space yet)


----------



## missie1

Love your so Kate collection.  I can't wear them the toe box is murder.  WhAts ur secret


----------



## missie1

Love your so Kate collection. I find the toe box so incomfortable I can't wear for longer that 10 mins....what's ur secret


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow...the collections on here are amazing.  Here are the only high end designer shoes I own so far. I try to stick to classics since most of my style is pretty monochrome.  I have other heels from SJP collection and Zara too, but these are the "men" in my life &#128518;.  These are my Christian Louboutin,  Jimmy Choo,  Manolo Blahnik, Gianvito Rossi, Giuseppe Zanotti and Valentino heels &#128522;


----------



## girlhasbags

lovemysavior said:


> Wow...the collections on here are amazing.  Here are the only high end designer shoes I own so far. I try to stick to classics since most of my style is pretty monochrome.  I have other heels from SJP collection and Zara too, but these are the "men" in my life &#128518;.  These are my Christian Louboutin,  Jimmy Choo,  Manolo Blahnik, Gianvito Rossi, Giuseppe Zanotti and Valentino heels &#128522;



The beige Jimmy Choo's are soon cute&#128526;


----------



## nerimanna

Here are my best shoes! 

Some Louboutin (2), LV (3), Chanel (2) and one from Prada, Gucci, Hogan, Ferragamo, Alain Tondowski and Fendi.

Took them out to inspect for molds since hot and humid summer is over and rainy season has begun.


----------



## crline

nerimanna said:


> Here are my best shoes!
> 
> Some Louboutin (2), LV (3), Chanel (2) and one from Prada, Gucci, Hogan, Ferragamo, Alain Tondowski and Fendi.
> 
> Took them out to inspect for molds since hot and humid summer is over and rainy season has begun.



do you have better pictures of the pair thats in the upper right hand corner? they look like a pair of black mules?


----------



## nerimanna

crline said:


> do you have better pictures of the pair thats in the upper right hand corner? they look like a pair of black mules?


yes they are mules  like this, only in black

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/platforms/prada-platform-slides-2


----------



## crline

nerimanna said:


> yes they are mules  like this, only in black
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/platforms/prada-platform-slides-2



those are hot, i have a similar pair that are gucci 

so rare to see mules, i always feel like im the only person who wears them lol


----------



## nerimanna

crline said:


> those are hot, i have a similar pair that are gucci
> 
> so rare to see mules, i always feel like im the only person who wears them lol


that's nice  i especially love mules with wide leg jean trousers. i admit i don't see it very often and it's not exactly the most comfortable shoes but i just love its 70s vibe


----------



## dooneybaby

I didn't want to start a new thread because I don't know how long this video will be on Dr. Phil's site.
But did anyone watch Dr. Phil today (Friday)? We got a look at Robin McGraw's shoe closet.

http://www.drphil.com/shows/page/Sneak_Peek_Robin_Closet/

What do you think?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dooneybaby said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread because I don't know how long this video will be on Dr. Phil's site.
> But did anyone watch Dr. Phil today (Friday)? We got a look at Robin McGraw's shoe closet.
> 
> http://www.drphil.com/shows/page/Sneak_Peek_Robin_Closet/
> 
> What do you think?


she really loves color so many pink, coral, peach, blue, sparkly ones I wish we can see her bags too I saw some  Chanel there and LV


----------



## Mike2523

girlhasbags said:


> I got these beauties this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cael Loafers - Loro Piana, Black Gucci Loafers, Bottega Veneta - Sandals, YSL Mary Jane, Bottega Veneta -Butterfly Sandals (limited edition), Bottega Veneta Bow Pumps. I opted for the pretty green ones but forgot to take a picture.


How easy are the yellow Bottega Veneta Bow Pumps to walk in ?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! I have only purchased four pairs of heels since my DD arrived 4.5 years old. Today, I cleaned them up and put them up again because I feel that I will start to wear them on a regular basis. Hooray!!! All of them are from Zara except the red which is from humble H&M..


----------



## Greta_V

lovemysavior said:


> Wow...the collections on here are amazing.  Here are the only high end designer shoes I own so far. I try to stick to classics since most of my style is pretty monochrome.  I have other heels from SJP collection and Zara too, but these are the "men" in my life &#128518;.  These are my Christian Louboutin,  Jimmy Choo,  Manolo Blahnik, Gianvito Rossi, Giuseppe Zanotti and Valentino heels &#128522;



Gorgeous! Very classy! What's the name of the nude Loubs?


----------



## lovemysavior

Greta_V said:


> Gorgeous! Very classy! What's the name of the nude Loubs?


Thank you[emoji4] ...the Loubs are the Corneille which I absolutely love!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LillyH861

Smoothoprter said:


> Here are my Manolo Blahniks:


How comfortable are they?


----------



## Infinity8

lazy to take them out of the box lol


----------



## Greta_V

I finally got to organize my shoes (most of them))


----------



## pinkladypinky

Greta_V said:


> I finally got to organize my shoes (most of them))
> 
> View attachment 3782463


Beautiful!


----------



## bagladyfrog

lovemysavior said:


> Wow...the collections on here are amazing.  Here are the only high end designer shoes I own so far. I try to stick to classics since most of my style is pretty monochrome.  I have other heels from SJP collection and Zara too, but these are the "men" in my life &#128518;.  These are my Christian Louboutin,  Jimmy Choo,  Manolo Blahnik, Gianvito Rossi, Giuseppe Zanotti and Valentino heels &#128522;



Love a classic collection, this is what I aspire to own!


----------



## LolasCloset

Greta_V said:


> I finally got to organize my shoes (most of them))
> 
> View attachment 3782463



omg, I love your collection. The amount of sparkle throughout is admirable


----------

